# XM on DirecTV = bag of suck



## IndyJones1023

I heard about the switch over recently and thought "cool" for some reason. I don't know why. I guess I just thought XM was cool. Well, they would be - _*without the ads*_! But they put in annoying promos all over the place! What a crock of crap!


----------



## DevilsChargers

I suppose they should just beam down directly into your brain what's on their other shows, and when the special events are...how else will you know what's on?


----------



## SpacemanSpiff

Except that when I want to listen to music I want to listen to music, not invitations to listen to other music.

Personally I've run into several streams that had lousy sound quality.


----------



## IndyJones1023

I prefer the old music channels - commercial free.


----------



## Hodaka

I tried to tune in one of the children's channels for my daughter the other day (she's 18mths) and after spending about 20 minutes listening to some gal ramble on, I gave up and went and got one of her CDs out..


----------



## ipfreely

To me it's just a waste of bandwidth. I would rather they ditch the music and increase the bitrate.


----------



## Mark W

I doubt music takes up any significant bandwidth.


----------



## Nfuego

Hodaka said:


> I tried to tune in one of the children's channels for my daughter the other day (she's 18mths) and after spending about 20 minutes listening to some gal ramble on, I gave up and went and got one of her CDs out..


But on the other hand, 7 to 13 year olds love her...

Sorry they don't have exactly what you want for an 18 mth old.


----------



## ipfreely

Mark W said:


> I doubt music takes up any significant bandwidth.


On what fact do you base this statement?


----------



## TomK

I prefer having XM over the old channels so thanks, Directv!


----------



## Hodaka

Nfuego said:


> But on the other hand, 7 to 13 year olds love her...
> 
> Sorry they don't have exactly what you want for an 18 mth old.


it doesn't take much to make her happy.. just some music.. unfortunately that seemed to be lacking..


----------



## turls

TomK said:


> I prefer having XM over the old channels so thanks, Directv!


If you like XM so much, you could have bought it any time (and gotten everything instead of what DirecTV decides to broadcast). Those of us that prefer Music Choice have no real alternative now to get it back. Pretty simple.


----------



## dagap

ipfreely said:


> On what fact do you base this statement?


Audio makes up a small fraction of the bandwidth of a "normal" Directv audio+video channel. Most of the bandwidth is video, of course.

So you can squeeze many audio-only channels into the bandwidth that would be taken by one audio+video channel.

Hence the poster's comment implying that removing ALL of the audio-only channels wouldn't free up much bandwidth.


----------



## Diana Collins

ipfreely said:


> On what fact do you base this statement?


How about the principles of analog to digital encoding?

A CD quality data stream (44.1KHz/16 bits) WITHOUT compression is only about 700Kbits/sec. - or about 1/4 of the average audio and video channel on DirecTV. Compressed audio can go down to to 128Kbits without any perceptible loss in quality, and down to 32Kbits with acceptable quality.

That is a rounding error in the overall data strean on a DirecTV transponder.

Let me guess...one of your DirecTV gold buddies told you otherwise???


----------



## ipfreely

Per my calculations. Omission of the XM channels would add bandwidth. Enough to even increase the bit rate.


----------



## Kanyon71

ipfreely said:


> Per my calculations. Omission of the XM channels would add bandwidth. Enough to even increase the bit rate.


Then all the people who use the music channels would be yelling that they don't have them any longer  Can't please all the people all the time.


----------



## Diana Collins

ipfreely said:


> Per my calculations. Omission of the XM channels would add bandwidth. Enough to even increase the bit rate.




They could save MORE bandwidth (about 50 times as much) by eliminating one of the "mix" channels. Or they could save about 50 times as much bandwidth as ALL of the audio channels, combined, by moving one HD channel to a Spaceway satellite.

Since the audio channels are distributed across many transponders, eliminating them would no appreciable impact on bandwidth available for video transmission.


----------



## topochicho

Dan Collins said:


> They could save MORE bandwidth (about 50 times as much) by eliminating one of the "mix" channels. Or they could save about 50 times as much bandwidth as ALL of the audio channels, combined, by moving one HD channel to a Spaceway satellite.
> 
> Since the audio channels are distributed across many transponders, eliminating them would no appreciable impact on bandwidth available for video transmission.


damnit Dan! Stop confusing the argument with your logic and rational thinking! Can't you see that without the music channels bandwidth would be limitless! Think of all the home shopping channels they could add! Or even site to site matter transmission... that right matter transmission! Why are you trying to keep teleporters from the masses Dan?!


----------



## GTO40

Was the choice to switch due to Murdock owning some stake in XM? Does anyone know. I too prefer the music choice over XM.


----------



## dtremain

I greatly prefer XM over Music Choice in terms of programming, variety, and sound quality. 

The occasional announcement or promo doesn't bother me at all. In some cases, as in the intelligent commentary offered on XM Classics by Martin Booksmith (a musical scholar, formerly of NPR), the commentary adds to the experience.

But, then, I critically listen to music and prefer good radio to mediocre aural wallpaper.

As per the unhappy 18 month old, was that Radio Disney or XM Kids? Radio Disney is what it is (it was also on Music Choice). XM Kids plays a lot more music. There was no other kids choice on Music Choice than Radio Disney (since For Kids Only was taken off years ago), and so the 18 month old has only gained by the change.


----------



## Bob_Newhart

IndyJones1023 said:


> I prefer the old music channels - commercial free.


I'm with you 100%. Many times we would put on a channel and listen for hours talk-free. Now there are DJs just like the radio. If I want to know the name of the song that is playing I can hit the info button on my remote. Now I have to quickly mute or turn down the volume when the DJ comes on.

And what's with the stupid channel names? Ethel? Lucy? Fred? wazzup???!

Also, will there be any Christmas music playing this year ala "Sounds of the Season" channel?


----------



## ebonovic

I don't know... I spend about 20 hours between Sunday and Tuesday listening to the 80's channels... Two of the people that where helping me asked if this was streaming from my computer, as they didn't hear a single commercial...

I knew there where there, but... at least the 80's channel when compared to the old one, the content is significantly better (IMHO).


----------



## kdelande

Yes, it's called Holly. Not at home, not sure of channel #.

I dislike the XM stuff too. The talk/ads is VERY annoying when we've had "commercial" free music non-stop for years with MC.

:down: to XM on DTV

KD


----------



## CharlieB

Add me to the list of those who preferred Music Choice. The volume level on XM seems to vary widely from one song to the next. If I tune to the channel I want, and set the volume level I want, the next song could be barely audible or blast me out of my seat! Why the hell can't they get the volume level constant for all songs? It was with Music Choice.


----------



## GadgetFreak

DevilsChargers said:


> I suppose they should just beam down directly into your brain what's on their other shows, and when the special events are...how else will you know what's on?


Putting it on a website would be fine.

On channels that are talk oriented, announcements of guests and programs are fine. On channels that focus on a specific music genre, then they should just play music! No ads, no commercials, no announcements. Don't need to tell me what is going to be on if ALL they play is music.


----------



## Nfuego

Hodaka said:


> it doesn't take much to make her happy.. just some music.. unfortunately that seemed to be lacking..


Yeah, but you can't have ONE channel that all kids will like from age 18 months to 12 or 14...

I'm just thrilled that XM carries the TORCH. My 13 year old likes it...it isn't carried on DTV, though.

I don't know what channels DTV is carrying from XM. I have XM (2 of them). There are actually 2 kids channels on XM. Radio Disney and XM Kids. Are they both on DTV (I have DTV, but don't listen to the stations on there TOO much...and when I do, I know what I like from having XM in the car and work for so long)?


----------



## Nfuego

GTO40 said:


> Was the choice to switch due to Murdock owning some stake in XM? Does anyone know. I too prefer the music choice over XM.


I would imagine it was a WIN/WIN situation for DTV and XM. DishNetwork carries some SIRUIS stations. I would imagine that XM cut DTV a huge deal to carry their stations instead of MC to expose DTV's massive audience to what XM was all about.


----------



## VoR

The promo spots can get a little annoying, but after having XM for the past year it's a much better selection of programming IMHO. The live performances, interviews, and variety more than make up for the promos and DJ speak. I mostly listen to Ethel which had no DJ until about 2-3 mos ago. I hope adding them is not a trend.


----------



## VoR

XM has turned on 5 Christmas music channels. I think at least 3 are available to TC customers


----------



## Bob_Newhart

VoR said:



> The promo spots can get a little annoying, but after having XM for the past year it's a much better selection of programming IMHO. The live performances, interviews, and variety more than make up for the promos and DJ speak. I mostly listen to Ethel which had no DJ until about 2-3 mos ago. I hope adding them is not a trend.


I'm sure it will be a trend to add DJs and then probably commercials (just so we can bring you even more and better content!!!) and before you know it it'll be 30 minutes of music and 30 minutes of ads just like over-the-air radio, except you'll be on the hook for $15 a month.

I may be a little cynical.


----------



## IndyJones1023

Nfuego said:


> I would imagine it was a WIN/WIN situation for DTV and XM. DishNetwork carries some SIRUIS stations. I would imagine that XM cut DTV a huge deal to carry their stations instead of MC to expose DTV's massive audience to what XM was all about.


Well, their bonehead move would make me choose Sirius over them for ruining the good thing I had going on DirecTV.


----------



## Canaima

I was disappointed with *XM* as well. While it's true some stations don't have DJ's or excessive talking, some do, such as the 60's channel. It's _loaded_ with it - _all_ the time. I suppose they must feel that people are "nostalic" for the old DJ format. But I certainly am not.

Maybe the selection is "more varied", as some people seem to think. But who cares if you have to put up with the endless chatter? *MusicChoice*'s selection wasn't bad, and it was babble-free.

*Bring back the DJ-free tunes!*


----------



## FourFourSeven

Hmm - someone should put up a poll!

One thing that should be made clear - the talk you hear is simply promotions for other events/music on XM. There aren't ads for outside products on any XM-run music stations. And there are much, MUCH fewer promotions and talk breaks than FM radio...

I strongly prefer XM to MC - I think the variety and the quality of the music is much better on XM. Yes, I'd prefer less talk, but frankly, most stations I listen to on XM play 8-10 songs, have a 30 second break where the DJ mentions the songs played and maybe an upcoming program, then it's back to music again. I doubt most stations have more than 2 minutes of talk an hour. 1-2 minutes of talk is worth it to get better music (again, in my opinion). And I don't mind most of it - I sometimes find out about interesting events on other stations that I wouldn't know about otherwise.

That being said, the 60s station, during request hours, is all talk between each song, and I find that annoying. But thankfully, that's only two hours a day.


----------



## Bob_Newhart

FourFourSeven said:


> Hmm - someone should put up a poll!
> 
> One thing that should be made clear - the talk you hear is simply promotions for other events/music on XM. There aren't ads for outside products on any XM-run music stations. And there are much, MUCH fewer promotions and talk breaks than FM radio...
> 
> I strongly prefer XM to MC - I think the variety and the quality of the music is much better on XM. Yes, I'd prefer less talk, but frankly, most stations I listen to on XM play 8-10 songs, have a 30 second break where the DJ mentions the songs played and maybe an upcoming program, then it's back to music again. I doubt most stations have more than 2 minutes of talk an hour. 1-2 minutes of talk is worth it to get better music (again, in my opinion). And I don't mind most of it - I sometimes find out about interesting events on other stations that I wouldn't know about otherwise.
> 
> That being said, the 60s station, during request hours, is all talk between each song, and I find that annoying. But thankfully, that's only two hours a day.


It is VERY annoying when you're in your backyard with the music cranked up and some DJ cuts in and starts talking. What a buzzkill


----------



## tomo_kun

My relatives where complaining about the same thing. The DJ's just annoy them. To me it makes no difference, I'd rather watch TV with my TV and listen to music with my iPod.


----------



## jrinck

So, wait, XM adds commercials for the DirecTV feeds?


----------



## Kanyon71

Bob_Newhart said:


> I'm sure it will be a trend to add DJs and then probably commercials (just so we can bring you even more and better content!!!) and before you know it it'll be 30 minutes of music and 30 minutes of ads just like over-the-air radio, except you'll be on the hook for $15 a month.
> 
> I may be a little cynical.


Well except for the small facts that you have nothing to back this up and it's not $15 a month. Outside of tha facts that people would switch to Sirus if they did that.


----------



## killerdc

I was excited when I bought my Car this summer as it had the XM radio built in. Little did I know its not all that. They expect someone to pay 12.99 a month to get COMMERCIALS? Hell, I can listen to the regular radio for that, and thats FREE. I like XM over what they had, but I rarely listen anyway, I just like the content better. What about SIRRIUS. Arent they commercial free?

WHERE ARE THE COMEDY CHANNELS? I listened to this ALL the time before I let the 90 day trial expire in my car. I laughed my ass off. Good thing they didnt cancel my internet version of XM, so I can listen at work.


----------



## JimSpence

I suspect that keeping Music Choice would have eventually increased your subscription. By having XM with the ads it is probably less expensive for DirecTV. In fact, they may even pay for themselves. Similar to the shopping channels we all complain about.


----------



## tony touch

One thing I don't like about MC or XM on directv is that the screen is black and you have to hit a button to get the song title/singer, etc.

MC is also on Comcast Cable and they have constant song information on the screen- it never goes black.


----------



## Bob_Newhart

JimSpence said:


> I suspect that keeping Music Choice would have eventually increased your subscription. By having XM with the ads it is probably less expensive for DirecTV. In fact, they may even pay for themselves. Similar to the shopping channels we all complain about.


Good deal. That means Directv will be lowering the monthly subscription price. I take it all back. XM rules!!!


----------



## Bob_Newhart

tony touch said:


> One thing I don't like about MC or XM on directv is that the screen is black and you have to hit a button to get the song title/singer, etc.
> 
> MC is also on Comcast Cable and they have constant song information on the screen- it never goes black.


Yeah, or at least have an option to toggle it on or off


----------



## Dkerr24

Listened to a couple of XM channels for about 10 minutes... which was about 9 minutes too long. Thinks to self that it's a good thing subscription rates didn't increase.


----------



## dtremain

jrinck said:


> So, wait, XM adds commercials for the DirecTV feeds?


No. There are no commercials. Just promos for XM. Some folks just don't know the difference, or care I suppose.


----------



## dtremain

JimSpence said:


> I suspect that keeping Music Choice would have eventually increased your subscription. By having XM with the ads it is probably less expensive for DirecTV. In fact, they may even pay for themselves. Similar to the shopping channels we all complain about.


Et tu, Jim? What ads? There are just promos for XM. Taht wouldn't represent any revenue.


----------



## IndyJones1023

dtremain said:


> No. There are no commercials. Just promos for XM. Some folks just don't know the difference, or care I suppose.


I know the difference. But does it matter if they're advertising for Viagra or themselves? It's still people talking about something that's interrupting the "commercial free" music.


----------



## dtremain

Bob_Newhart said:
 

> Yeah, or at least have an option to toggle it on or off


That's just with the TiVo. They don't toggle off with regular receivers.


----------



## dtremain

IndyJones1023 said:


> I know the difference. But does it matter if they're advertising for Viagra or themselves? It's still people talking about something that's interrupting the "commercial free" music.


I was responding to JRINCK who I assume is an XM subscriber. He thought that Directv was inserting advertisements since other people are saying that they were there. I was just clarifying that they are not.

Being an old radio person (in the 60's and early 70's), it is a very obvious distinction to me.


----------



## IndyJones1023

dtremain said:


> Being an old radio person (in the 60's and early 70's), it is a very obvious distinction to me.


Revenue-wise, yes. End user-wise, no.


----------



## thtv01

IMHO XM is excellent. I've had XM in my car and at home for the last 3 or 4 years and love it. I never liked Music Choice at all. It always seemed like listening to music in a department store playing in a long loop. XM blows MC away in my opinion so I love that Directv switched. XM has been growing like crazy since it started and I think Directv saw that XM would be a great competitive addition. 

But obviously you can't please everyone. Anytime something changes there will always be some people who prefer what they use to have.

Only a few channels have DJ's and only a few have non music interuptions to allow the listener to know whats coming up on future programs or sometimes to let you know of some special program on one of the other XM stations. No outside advertisements though except for Nationally carried channels like ESPN.

XM is very open to customer comments as well. If you don't like something or feel that there are too many DJ interuptions then let them know via their website. I've seen them make several changes in the past due to customer request. They know they are in a competitive market and really want to be better than Sirius.


----------



## dtremain

IndyJones1023 said:


> Revenue-wise, yes. End user-wise, no.


That's a matter of opinion. If I'm already listening to the station, I'm probably intreested in knowing what else they have to offer.

I'm probably not intreested in an advertisement's product.


----------



## goony

So far, I prefer the XM over the MC channels.


----------



## krs7272

I've had Sirius in the car for a few months due to thats what my radio supported. But am I glad compared to XM Sirius blows them away. There is barely any talking on Sirius music channels.

Plus I think even MC had a better selection of channels.


----------



## Bryn4ne

Dan Collins said:


> How about the principles of analog to digital encoding?
> 
> A CD quality data stream (44.1KHz/16 bits) WITHOUT compression is only about 700Kbits/sec. - or about 1/4 of the average audio and video channel on DirecTV. Compressed audio can go down to to 128Kbits without any perceptible loss in quality, and down to 32Kbits with acceptable quality.
> 
> That is a rounding error in the overall data strean on a DirecTV transponder.
> 
> Let me guess...one of your DirecTV gold buddies told you otherwise???


CD quality without compression is actually 720kbps/channel so for stereo music it's more like 1.44 Mbps. I won't argue perciptible and acceptable lossy encoding because it's so variable but for me 128k & 32k are a bit low for pretty much any encoder.

XM's service is far from CD quality, and I'm sure using MPEG2 through DirecTV so any receiver can decode it isn't helping at all. Hopefully XM is sending a seperate stream to DirecTV and DirecTV isn't just simply reencoding and rebroadcasting the standard XM broadcast.

XM's total available data rate through their own satellites including error correction is 3.28 Mbps. I can't imagine the room needed on DirecTV would be significantly more than that - what maybe room for one video channel on DirecTV? In fact I wouldn't be suprised if the bandwith needed for XM is significantly less than it was for Music Choice.

Bryn


----------



## Bryn4ne

Dan Collins said:


> They could save MORE bandwidth (about 50 times as much) by eliminating one of the "mix" channels. Or they could save about 50 times as much bandwidth as ALL of the audio channels, combined, by moving one HD channel to a Spaceway satellite.
> 
> Since the audio channels are distributed across many transponders, eliminating them would no appreciable impact on bandwidth available for video transmission.


Or how about getting rid of the biggest waste of bandwith - hundreds of local channels from every conceivable podunk market that are all basically identically programmed.

Bryn


----------



## Todd1001

Anyone having a problem with channel 818 ---"Mix" ?
The sound quality sounds like it's streaming from a computer. I emailed directv and of course I get a form email telling me to reset my reciever. 

I miss my music choice!


----------



## Bryn4ne

CharlieB said:


> Add me to the list of those who preferred Music Choice. The volume level on XM seems to vary widely from one song to the next. If I tune to the channel I want, and set the volume level I want, the next song could be barely audible or blast me out of my seat! Why the hell can't they get the volume level constant for all songs? It was with Music Choice.


That's because generally that's the way music is. Music is gerenally dynamic just like a movie. Because FM compresses the hell out of everything in order to achieve the highest average levels you'd never know it any more. Ever tune from a Top 40 station to a classical one? You can barely hear it!

Most recent albums are following the same direction as well. Take an album from 10 years ago and play it alongside a more recent one. The peak levels will be the same but the one from 10 years ago will not sound as loud. Guess which one sounds more realistic? Even from song to song on the same CD the average volume level can change dramatically.

XM uses less musical processing than most FM stations, and even less than Music Choice. Music Choice did have more bandwith, but the overall level was pulled way down. Anyone ever take the digital ouput from Music Choice on DirecTV into a DAT or MiniDisc? Not very dynamic and the level was something like -10 to -20 dB max to save on bandwith.

I'm not saying XM is better, just different. The things that really annoy me about XM are the channel names, promos and spots for their own channels, and sometimes the programming on certain channels just isn't what I'd like sometimes. The worst thing about it are the compression artifacts, though much better today than in 2001, it's still pretty bad and varies widely from channel to channel depending on the bandwith alotted. Music Choice was much better sonically to listen to, though still not quite on par with CD quality.

Bryn


----------



## Xezoid

OMG. XM sux in Directv. I dont want *ANY* commercials or talking in between songs. I want the old music channels back!!!


----------



## IndyJones1023

dtremain said:


> That's a matter of opinion. If I'm already listening to the station, I'm probably intreested in knowing what else they have to offer.
> 
> I'm probably not intreested in an advertisement's product.


If you're interested in what else they have to offer, hit the guide button. TV is different than radio, it has a visual element that can enhance a users ability to channel surf. They need to rely on that and give people more music, less talk. Like it used to be.


----------



## Canaima

I'd heard somewhere that _some_ provider was working on eventually getting album/CD art up on the music channels which would be shown with each tune instead of a black screen & title, but can't recall where I heard it or what content provider was involved.

Haven't seen or heard any updates about this. I suppose I should stop being lazy & Google it as an update about this is probably not too hard to find.

This would be a nice feature as some of these cover images are really beautiful works of art. At least I'd have something to admire when I mute out the DJ jibberish.


----------



## speedcouch

ebonovic said:


> I knew there where there, but... at least the 80's channel when compared to the old one, the content is significantly better (IMHO).


It sure is a matter of personal taste, I guess. I much preferred the 80s channel on Music Choice. I've had XM for about a year and a half and can only stand their 80s channel for short periods of time. It just seemed like Music Choice didn't play any rap and XM does.

While I love XM in the car and at work, I liked the different things we got on Music Choice on DirecTV. But basically, I'm not that upset about the change. Unlike a lot of people here, it seems.  I still can listen to 70s which was probably my favorite on Music Choice anyway, and I don't see any noticeable difference between what MC had there and XM. And while I miss Classic Country, the the various country channels on XM offer a lot of good stuff.

Cheryl


----------



## heySkippy

XM seems to me to be a mixed bag of suck. On the one hand, the sound quality is better than the old music channels. On the other hand, the advertisements suck big time. On the gripping hand, the selection is better...

The bottom line is the old music channels sound quality was so poor I didn't use them very often. At least with the XM I can turn it up and it sounds good at least until I have run to mute the idiot DJ/promo spot.


----------



## dtremain

IndyJones1023 said:


> If you're interested in what else they have to offer, hit the guide button. TV is different than radio, it has a visual element that can enhance a users ability to channel surf. They need to rely on that and give people more music, less talk. Like it used to be.


XM is essentially different from Music Choice. It is radio programming rather than just aural wallpaper. The stations I have listened to have themed, pretty well produced programs. These are not reflected on the Guide which just says the station title. The promos, however, tell you about these programs.

My suspicion is that someone like me (came up in the 50's and 60's) is going to prefer XM. Our sense of music presentation on air is a radio model (I worked in radio for a while). Younger people may (and I don't mean to be disparaging, just descriptive) have more of an I-POD model of music presentation (with the video generation sandwiched inbetween).

I find XM far more interesting, offering better programming with a wide-selection of material and formats on a "narrow casting" paradigm. It appears to use less compression than Music Choice, offering wider dynamics (this seems to trouble some people here, because they actually *want * their music to lack dynamic content), and, in my opinion, overall, pretty good sound quality. I honestly haven't listened to stations like the "Mix" which a lot of people have complained about.

*For radio*, it has an extremely high ratio of music to talk.

But it is a completely different approach than Music Choice, and I can understand where some people would strongly prefer one while others strongly prefer the other.


----------



## Billy Bob Boy

Dan Collins said:


> How about the principles of analog to digital encoding?
> 
> A CD quality data stream (44.1KHz/16 bits) WITHOUT compression is only about 700Kbits/sec. - or about 1/4 of the average audio and video channel on DirecTV. Compressed audio can go down to to 128Kbits without any perceptible loss in quality, and down to 32Kbits with acceptable quality.
> 
> That is a rounding error in the overall data strean on a DirecTV transponder.
> 
> Let me guess...one of your DirecTV gold buddies told you otherwise???


Hmm!! I thought Our pal Ip spent time with D* execs and was in a major Tech business. Woudnt an emmy winning ferrari-viper driver know this! well Dan I guess your viper is bigger  . Well I have to get in my Roll's now and drive to my Chalet In switzerland. The butler forgot to polish all my oscars.  BTW I have to work out now (to Help carry the weight of all My Bling Bling   )

Edit: Opps!! I forgot I cant exercise today. Nasa Invited me to go to the International Space Station.


----------



## tony touch

When XM first started on directv a few weeks ago, there was a station called "The Heart" (played all love songs). Now I can't find it. Anyone know if they are already altering the line-up?


----------



## The_Geyser

Why can't these DJ's just shut up?


----------



## Aquatic

OT: I have XM in the car, so on the tube is handy--but the good ones I want are missing... like MLB.... and won't be broadcast I'm sure--DTV wouldn't want to cut into their MLB Package revenue. SO.. it'll be back to my XM Home unit, with FM Transmitter...  

WAY Off Topic: 

Just what does XM on DirecTV have to do with TiVo? THis thread needs to go to DBSTALK or some other place since XM is NOT AFFILIATED WITH TIVO! I mean really? Is there NO consistency in the world?


----------



## LoadStar

I am an XM subscriber, and I have Time Warner at home where I get MusicChoice. (I'd love to switch to DTV, but stupid non-southern-exposure apartment... grr..)

Anyway, in comparing the two: XM has a FAR better selection of music... There just isn't any comparison. I think it helps that XM stations are actually programmed by a real person, while I think that MusicChoice are just random play out of whatever is in the computer. Based on just that alone, I prefer XM to MusicChoice. (I can barely stand to listen to MusicChoice for any period of time, just because the music selection is SO awful.)

Past that point - yes, some (not all) stations do have DJs. Mix and KISS for instance have no DJs; the decades stations all have them. With the decades stations, the DJs try and inspire the feel of DJs of the decade... which of course means the 50's and 60's will have a more dynamic presentation style than those on the 70's, for instance. There are far, FAR less stopsets on XM than on regular radio - but if you're used to absolutely no stopsets on MusicChoice, I can understand how having a DJ on some stations would be a bit... jarring.

As for commercials - they have no commercials, but in addition to station identification bumpers ("XM 22 - It's in the mix" for instance) some stations do carry short promos for upcoming programming on that station. I don't think I've heard any cross-station promos in the time I've had XM. The DJs will sometimes mention some of the other streams.

Responding to the complaints about the Kids station - that station is kids programming, not necessarily strictly kids music. That's why you heard a lot of talking on that station. It's also a station designed to target a pre-teen market as mentioned above... definitely not a 18 mo. old.


----------



## Joey303

I've been listening nearly nonstop for a few days now and here's my summary of what I hate (mostly already mentioned by others):


Quality Sucks -- Channel 818 is like listening to music through a tin can (I'm told this is likely a "compression" problem, but why couldn't THEY fix this before going live?)
Sound Levels from song to song are WAY OFF and way distracting
Too Much Talk (I don't give a sh!t if you call it Promos or Commercials, just shut the [email protected] up)
Too Little Adult Contemporary (Rap/Hip-Hop-free). Pet peeve: do I really need a gazillion Country stations and Urban stations? Are we DirecTV subscribers really ALL in those demographics? XM subscribers might be, but I suspect the DirecTV/TiVo audience skews a bit older....
<Edit to add>
Title/Artist Info doesn't seem to refresh quickly enough.

To the poster asking about The Heart -- it's been changed to Holly (for Christmas) and will return on Dec. 26th. Just another example of lack of Adult Contemporary.


----------



## IndyJones1023

Aquatic said:


> Just what does XM on DirecTV have to do with TiVo? THis thread needs to go to DBSTALK or some other place since XM is NOT AFFILIATED WITH TIVO! I mean really? Is there NO consistency in the world?


I'm a member of this board. This forum deals with DirecTV. I posted here. Simple.


----------



## JimSpence

dtremain said:


> Et tu, Jim? What ads? There are just promos for XM. Taht wouldn't represent any revenue.


No revenue? How many new subscribers do you think XM will get just because XM is now available on DirecTV? Seems to be a good business practice to get your name out there.


----------



## LoadStar

Joey303 said:


> I've been listening nearly nonstop for a few days now and here's my summary of what I hate (mostly already mentioned by others):
> 
> 
> Quality Sucks -- Channel 818 is like listening to music through a tin can (I'm told this is likely a "compression" problem, but why couldn't THEY fix this before going live?)
> Sound Levels from song to song are WAY OFF and way distracting
> Too Much Talk (I don't give a sh!t if you call it Promos or Commercials, just shut the [email protected] up)
> Too Little Adult Contemporary (Rap/Hip-Hop-free). Pet peeve: do I really need a gazillion Country stations and Urban stations? Are we DirecTV subscribers really ALL in those demographics? XM subscribers might be, but I suspect the DirecTV/TiVo audience skews a bit older....
> 
> To the poster asking about The Heart -- it's been changed to Holly (for Christmas) and will return on Dec. 26th. Just another example of lack of Adult Contemporary.


Good stations for Adult Contemporary listeners might include:
- The Mix (818), XM's Hot A/C station
- Sunny (820), which is A/C with a heavy skew toward a "Beautiful Music" format
- The Blend (821), which is actually XM's pure A/C station
- XM Cafe (832), playing "coffee house" style music
- Lucy (838), an Adult Album Alternative station
- The Loft (836), playing the best songs from singer/songwriters
- The Village (813) - folk songs


----------



## Billy Bob Boy

Anyone else notice the titles go away if you dont touch the remote for a time. Not even with new songs.


----------



## dtremain

JimSpence said:


> No revenue? How many new subscribers do you think XM will get just because XM is now available on DirecTV? Seems to be a good business practice to get your name out there.


Agreed. I meant direct "sales."


----------



## dtremain

Billy Bob Boy said:


> Anyone else notice the titles go away if you dont touch the remote for a time. Not even with new songs.


The same thing happened with a DVR with Music Choice.


----------



## Trebor1

"Seems to be a good business practice to get your name out there."

Not if people are trashing your product to potential consumers...like i am.

I would never advise anyone to try XM........but on the lighter side......i got to hear it on DTV before i invested(threw away) any money on their equipment.


----------



## mike_k

IndyJones1023 said:


> Well, their bonehead move would make me choose Sirius over them for ruining the good thing I had going on DirecTV.


I don't know that Sirius is any better. I've not listened to the XM feeds, but am about to cancel my Sirius subscription. After every two or three songs they do a station promo - it's a commercial in my book - so much for commercial free. Do they really think that I've forgotten what station/provider I was listening to since they told me five minutes ago?

(It's like our local ABC affiliate - during Lost and Alias (and I'm sure others, these are the only two ABC shows I watch) they have to pollute the screen with a big orange box with their call letters - twice during each broadcast. Just in case us moron viewers forget that we are watching ABC and don't notice the national ABC bug in the right hand corner and the local one in the left hand corner.)

The DJs talk too much - I'm tired of having to listen about some DJ's drive into work that day, or about his boss or girl friend... - actually I'm tired of listening to the DJs all together. Why can't they understand that people want talk-free, interruption-free music?


----------



## ipfreely

Billy Bob Boy said:


> Hmm!! I thought Our pal Ip spent time with D* execs and was in a major Tech business. Woudnt an emmy winning ferrari-viper driver know this! well Dan I guess your viper is bigger  . Well I have to get in my Roll's now and drive to my Chalet In switzerland. The butler forgot to polish all my oscars.  BTW I have to work out now (to Help carry the weight of all My Bling Bling   )
> 
> Edit: Opps!! I forgot I cant exercise today. Nasa Invited me to go to the International Space Station.


I'm not sure what your point is? As I stated I did the math and ommision of the audio channels does provide bandwidth. 
And Yes I do have an Emmy for my work with the IRL for 2002. I do have several exotic motorcars. I do know many coprorate folks in my day to day work.
Viper is the same size across the board V10 adapted from the truck line. I think you may be confusing another car or something?


----------



## Aquatic

IndyJones1023 said:


> I'm a member of this board. This forum deals with DirecTV. I posted here. Simple.


Hey Indy... I wasn't ripping on you....I forgot to put up the [sarcasm] tag I guess. My bad, really. mea culpa.

However.. The boards as a whole are about TIVO, which in most of our cases also happens to include DirecTV--least those who use DirecTV unit--hence you posted in this particular forum. However I would think that (proven by OTHER threads that have been yanked from this very forum) that DTV programming would not be in TiVo's best interest to have discussed--it had nothing to do with TiVo units per se. So, I'm really waiting for TiVo Inc to jump in and have this thread removed as well.


----------



## bidger

Aquatic said:


> However I would think that (proven by OTHER threads that have been yanked from this very forum) that DTV programming would not be in TiVo's best interest to have discussed--it had nothing to do with TiVo units per se.


DirecTV programming has *everything* to do with the two D-TiVos I own since there's nothing else I can record with them...other than OTA HD signals on the HR10-250.

Sorry, can't follow your logic here.


----------



## Kanyon71

bidger said:


> DirecTV programming has *everything* to do with the two D-TiVos I own since there's nothing else I can record with them...other than OTA HD signals on the HR10-250.
> 
> Sorry, can't follow your logic here.


Some people (including Tivo) got mad because a NON Tivo product (now a competing product) was being discussed in this forum. Think he was just messing with him based on that.


----------



## MikeekiM

Okay, I am confused a little...

Is the issue that DirecTV is adding additional commercials to plug XM radio?

Or is the issue that XM Radio has commercials?

We are getting the unaltered XM feeds, that normal XM subscribers get, right?


----------



## SpacemanSpiff

DTV isn't adding anything to the feed. 

The complaint is the fact that regardless of how much or little there may be of it, there are items being broadcast on the streams that aren't non-stop, continuous music. They may be on air "personalities", they may be station identifiers (which I find confusing because I'm not listening to XM stream 50, I'm listening to DTV channel 8xx), or they may be plugs for another stream.


----------



## Bob_Newhart

The bottom line is Music Choice was Music ONLY. No talk at all. Thus better.


----------



## Mr. Soze

Well since I NEVER listened to the Music Choice stuff, and have been listening to the XM stuff, I would consider this an upgrade.


----------



## bidger

Kanyon71 said:


> Some people (including Tivo) got mad because a NON Tivo product (now a competing product) was being discussed in this forum. Think he was just messing with him based on that.


I understand the suppression of the R-15 discussions, but how does discussing programming on DirecTV coincide with that?


----------



## MikeekiM

SpacemanSpiff said:


> DTV isn't adding anything to the feed.
> 
> The complaint is the fact that regardless of how much or little there may be of it, there are items being broadcast on the streams that aren't non-stop, continuous music. They may be on air "personalities", they may be station identifiers (which I find confusing because I'm not listening to XM stream 50, I'm listening to DTV channel 8xx), or they may be plugs for another stream.


OK...thanks... I understand now...

So the complaint is not with DirecTV per se (though their choice to switch is probably the crux of this whole mess)...

The complaint is that XM content is not satisfying many of us TCFers...

Personally, I am in the camp of folks that like the switch to XM radio... When I listen to "radio", I expect a DJ and (unfortunately) commercials... So it really doesn't bother me... My favorite is "The Groove" (XM 64...not sure what the DirecTV equivalent is)...

However, I understand the folks that are not happy with the switch...


----------



## Billy Bob Boy

ipfreely said:


> I'm not sure what your point is? As I stated I did the math and ommision of the audio channels does provide bandwidth.
> And Yes I do have an Emmy for my work with the IRL for 2002. I do have several exotic motorcars. I do know many coprorate folks in my day to day work.
> Viper is the same size across the board V10 adapted from the truck line. I think you may be confusing another car or something?


Everything provides bandwith. Our point is that it wouldnt be enough to even add one channel if they removed the MC's so whats the Point of removing them. How about removing several home shopping networks and replacing them with 1 0r 2 Free commercial free and unedited movie channels such as fox movie. There has to be more out there like FMC and IFC that run Un edited movies that are free.  I bet there are several husbands here that woudnt cry at the loss of a shopping channel.


----------



## xtra

MLB-xtra innings is in my package. I would choose XM over MC just for that. I absolutely love it. The local sports talk on radio abolutely sucks.

I prefer XM to MC for music too. More choices and fewer repeats of songs. MC repeated songs alot on the channels I listened to. The talk doesn't bother me on the channels I have heard on XM.

My only complaints are programming ones. I would like a big bands channel not just a 40's channel that plays a big band tune once in awhile. I would also like a 60's-70's album rock channel that was like the early FM rock stations that would play entire album sides. That was so great.


----------



## dtremain

MikeekiM said:


> We are getting the unaltered XM feeds, that normal XM subscribers get, right?


Right.


----------



## nickg2

xtra said:


> I would also like a 60's-70's album rock channel that was like the early FM rock stations that would play entire album sides. That was so great.


that's why i like "Deep Tracks" -- classic rock band stuff that you haven't heard since 1969 or whatever year, and some live concerts by these bands too. it's nice to actually listen to seldom if EVER played classic rock bands/tunes WITHOUT being force fed:

free bird
sweet home alabama
old time rock and roll
stairway to heaven
hotel california
born in the usa
or
fill in the blank of any other classic rock song of the last 35 years rammed up your behind on the radio 20 times a day.


----------



## funeral

CharlieB said:


> Add me to the list of those who preferred Music Choice. The volume level on XM seems to vary widely from one song to the next. If I tune to the channel I want, and set the volume level I want, the next song could be barely audible or blast me out of my seat! Why the hell can't they get the volume level constant for all songs? It was with Music Choice.


After the first few days of not liking XM, I tried listening throughout the long weekend while doing some patching/painting. The deep tracks and boneyard channels are the closest approximation to what I listened to on Music Choice. The selection sucked and the volume varied wildy. I will be calling DirectTv to let them know my opinion. Altough it probably wont matter, I will give them feedback. Most of the changes in the 8 years I have been a customer have been positive, this is a definite downgrade in service in my opinion. I used to use the classic, jazz, classical & holiday channels throughout the house - now I will stick to HMO (another service I cannot get through D).


----------



## tim99

XM seems to have a nice selection so I've tried to like it but every time I start to someone interrupts. This morning at 5am some chucklehead starts reading poetry between songs. 


Try to imagine someone just randomly interrupting you between songs while you're listening to your new CD or the songs on your IPod (where you have absolutely no expectation of that happening). That's exactly what it's like for those of us who replaced FM radio with Music Choice years ago. 

Consider that we went from not ONE single interruption in 10 ENTIRE YEARS to 3 or so an hour. From our POV that's a heck of a step backwards.

peace . . .


----------



## Aquatic

Kanyon71 said:


> Some people (including Tivo) got mad because a NON Tivo product (now a competing product) was being discussed in this forum. Think he was just messing with him based on that.


Pretty much Kanyon, cept I wasn't trying to "mess" with Indy--as I was enjoying this thread it occured to me that DirecTV programming doesn't have anything to do directly with TiVo--all TiVo is, is a small computer system designed to record things--DTV asked for and got a receiver melded in with a TiVo box and so you now have DTV with TiVo. If you only had a receiver--no TiVo capabilities--the topic would be the same--DTV's programming re: XM discussion, but would it be apropos for Tivo Community ?

There are several other threads that are in the same ballpark here...Absolutely nothing to do with TiVo directly, only DirecTV Stuff. Since the R15 was "only DirecTV" as well, I was fully expecting the admins to come down on those other threads as well, as they don't apply to TiVo. Apparently there is some "suggestive" (errrr... "Selective") editing going on.... Anyone for a good conspiracy? 

Indy.. again, my aplogies for the Off Topic comments in this thread--just randomly happened to be in this thread.


----------



## dtvrox

Everyone keep in mind that XM only took over on November 15th so its super new..... I think it will take a few months before Directv reviews customer feedback and alters features and "channel names" etc more to their liking. I have noticed that they do make alot of changes over time per customer feedback. If your unhappy with XM call Directv and voice your opinion...... things tend to change faster the more feedback they get.......

Now I'm not suggesting you call them daily or "stalk" them over this issue, but simply calling in and voicing your opinion about your likes dislikes will make changes happen faster.

I like XM, but I do not like the Channel names........ lucy, ethel, Fred...... boggle..... I have voiced my opinion to them and they told me they had a customer comments thing they can post to their corporate office i guess thats where your comments would be sent and maybe something would be changed in the near future.... who knows how it works, just saying... if you want to see change...... make a commitment to try to get it changed..... rather then sitting here griping about other changes....


----------



## BEP

Actually I am glad that they did this, well at least for a day.

Now I know I DO NOT WANT IT IN MY CAR, and I will put my money towards an iPod for commercial/promo free music.

Thanks again, now go back to Music Choice


----------



## SpacemanSpiff

Since those are the channel names XM uses, I highly doubt they will change the names to suit D* subscribers. 

Regarding the OT'ish'nesh of this thread vs the R15 thread. As it is not a competitor with TiVo I think it falls into a different category.


----------



## lindsay001

I was considering buying/subscribing to XM as a Christmas gift to myself. After seeing the dreck offered by XM on DirecTV I am now buying a new receiver for the car that reads MP3's on DVD instead of subscribing to XM. 100 hours of music on one disc, no commercials, no monthly fees, and a better selection of music. Thanks DirecTV and XM, you saved me a bundle!

PS If I'm feeling left out of the mainstream, I will just label my music DVD's TOM, or BOB, or maybe BILL. Won't that be cool!


----------



## davebaum-md

Strangely, my father in law STILL gets music choice channels as well as the XM channels. Anyone know how to swing this? The channels are listed with the same numbers as the new channels, e.g., 834 appears twice in the guide, once as classical music and once as (I think) 'Ethel.'

db


----------



## kdmorse

Add three more DirecTV families to the 'We hate the change to XM' category (in case anyone's keeping a tally). All for the same reason - the loss of interruption free music. After you get used to listening to nothing but Music all day, XM's constant promo's and incessant inane 'DJ' yammering makes you want to just turn the damn thing off and go somewhere else. 

-Ken


----------



## Diana Collins

ipfreely said:


> I'm not sure what your point is? As I stated I did the math and ommision of the audio channels does provide bandwidth...


Yeah, and so would eliminating stereo audio on the movie channels, or the few DD audio transmissions, or the background program guide data feed. The POINT is that all of the audio channels COMBINED wouldn't even equal one shopping channel. Therefore, it would have no visible effect on PQ or any other aspect of the service.


ipfreely said:


> ...And Yes I do have an Emmy for my work with the IRL for 2002. I do have several exotic motorcars. I do know many coprorate folks in my day to day work....


So, what exactly is YOUR point??? I used to be assigned to NORAD. Is any of this supposed to MEAN something?


ipfreely said:


> ...Viper is the same size across the board V10 adapted from the truck line. I think you may be confusing another car or something?


This is my nominee for Clueless Response of the Year.


----------



## bsnelson

kdmorse said:


> Add three more DirecTV families to the 'We hate the change to XM' category (in case anyone's keeping a tally). All for the same reason - the loss of interruption free music. After you get used to listening to nothing but Music all day, XM's constant promo's and incessant inane 'DJ' yammering makes you want to just turn the damn thing off and go somewhere else.
> 
> -Ken


Make it four. Big :down: to XM on DirecTV. I don't have either Sirius or XM in any format, and it's likely to stay that way. I'll probably work on some big playlists for my 9,000+ song MP3 library and just listen to it through "M&P" on the DTiVo instead of XM. The DJs just totally turn me off.

Brad


----------



## bcushman

Add me as another one who is happy with the addition of XM. The channel I listen to about 99% of the time is Real Jazz. I appreciate the infrequent announcements by the 2 DJs since I listen solely on my stereo receiver and am glad to hear what has been recently played. MUCH better than Music Choice IMO.


----------



## serial_port_me05

Opie and Anthony make XM on DTV worth somthing...


----------



## Bob_Newhart

As long as they don't add the insufferably bad Stern show, it's all good


----------



## bidger

He will be on Sirius.


----------



## Bob_Newhart

bidger said:


> He will be on Sirius.


Praise the Lord.


----------



## crkeehn

Gotta add another to the Love XM group. We are listening to the music channels more than we ever have. In fact when I come down in the morning, my wife has the music channels on every day, she never listened to Music Choice.

We love the 40's channel, the music and the vintage newscasts.

I might add that now that Holly has played Santa Baby, my wife is ready for Christmas.


----------



## amory

Another big fan of XM here, though I have subscribed for over two years now. Think not of the DJ's as just that, but programmers who actually tell you something about the music. I have learned a lot from the DJ's. They are all pretty much tops in the field for their respective genres. And also consider the live music recorded at the XM studios and the interviews with artists.

When is the last time you heard a complete concert recorded at the Royal Albert on Music Choice?

Give it a chance . . . .


----------



## jrinck

nickg2 said:


> that's why i like "Deep Tracks" -- classic rock band stuff that you haven't heard since 1969 or whatever year, and some live concerts by these bands too. it's nice to actually listen to seldom if EVER played classic rock bands/tunes WITHOUT being force fed:
> 
> free bird
> sweet home alabama
> old time rock and roll
> stairway to heaven
> hotel california
> born in the usa
> or
> fill in the blank of any other classic rock song of the last 35 years rammed up your behind on the radio 20 times a day.


This list will always get preference over the "deep" tracks. They were the most popular back then, and it stands to reason that they would be today, too.

The "deep" tracks can uncover gems, but it's really the perceived freshness of the songs that are the main attraction.


----------



## PaJo

Thanks, although it did take a while into this thread, I found that my Tivos are not the only ones that no longer update the music information correctly on the music channnels since XM is supplying the music - I was afraid it might have been a problem related to series 1 Dtivos.

I hate to admit it, I preferrred Music Choice - I think XM has a better selection of music but the talking over songs really annoys me. One guy hit three songs in the a row, started yapping as the one song was finishing up and kept on well into the next. On one of the older channles they played a Kellogs Corn Flakes commercial from the 60's -70's not sure which channel it was. Sure, some consider it part of the old time radio or it could just be a clever way to advertise on older music channels. I do think the Christmas music is better this year.


----------



## Billy Bob Boy

Dan Collins said:


> Yeah, and so would eliminating stereo audio on the movie channels, or the few DD audio transmissions, or the background program guide data feed. The POINT is that all of the audio channels COMBINED wouldn't even equal one shopping channel. Therefore, it would have no visible effect on PQ or any other aspect of the service.
> So, what exactly is YOUR point??? I used to be assigned to NORAD. Is any of this supposed to MEAN something?
> This is my nominee for Clueless Response of the Year.


I have been posting here 1.5 years and coming here over 2 years Of the thousands of posters and posts I have read this guy is the only one I have ever seen( IPfreely) that does nothing but put people down and Brag his butt off! :down: He talks about saving bandwith. How about saving Tivo community bandwith. Lets look at the figures. Of all my posts 95% are contributive and 5% are just for Fun and humor. Ip is 5% contributive 95% drivel( Insults and bragging) So who is wasting bandwith!! Sorry Dan to reply to your reply. You are 98% contributive and 2% responding to Idiots!!


----------



## TonyD79

What whiners.

First, MOST of the music channels just say "This is XM XXX" or whatever. Big deal. Ooooh, it is "talking" and a "commercial." Geez, I didn't know your brains were that fragile.

The decades channels are not music on XM as much as a time machine experience. They mix in the FEEL of the decade into them. So you get some DJs. Not a lot. Whine! Whine! Whine! I just want MUSIC and nothing else. Well, go try some other channels.

I stopped listening to Music Choice a long time ago. The music was repetitive and bland and had no character to each channel. I have XM in my car and in a portable and am very happy.

For those of you who want your iPod world. You are welcome to it. And all the work it takes to maintain and choose songs to play.

Such whining I have never heard.

I don't really care if XM is on DTV or not. I will probably listen on my XM rather than my TV (since TV is for WATCHING) but for those of you who are getting it free, what a bunch of whiners.

Go to your elevators.


----------



## Bob_Newhart

TonyD79 said:


> What whiners.
> 
> First, MOST of the music channels just say "This is XM XXX" or whatever. Big deal. Ooooh, it is "talking" and a "commercial." Geez, I didn't know your brains were that fragile.
> 
> The decades channels are not music on XM as much as a time machine experience. They mix in the FEEL of the decade into them. So you get some DJs. Not a lot.  Whine! Whine! Whine! I just want MUSIC and nothing else. Well, go try some other channels.
> 
> I stopped listening to Music Choice a long time ago. The music was repetitive and bland and had no character to each channel. I have XM in my car and in a portable and am very happy.
> 
> For those of you who want your iPod world. You are welcome to it. And all the work it takes to maintain and choose songs to play.
> 
> Such whining I have never heard.
> 
> I don't really care if XM is on DTV or not. I will probably listen on my XM rather than my TV (since TV is for WATCHING) but for those of you who are getting it free, what a bunch of whiners.
> 
> Go to your elevators.


Personally, I would like some cheese with my whine


----------



## IndyJones1023

Wow. Talk about a whiner.


----------



## tim99

Speaking of fragile brains your tolerance of other points of view is impressive.

Its hard to seperate all your whining about other people from your point, which seems to be somehow related to getting XM for free. I would expect most folks here get XM in the Total Choice package which is anything but free.

And since you don't plan to listen to XM via D*, its hard to understand why you would post here at all other than just to complain about something that apparently has nothing to do with you.

If you like a lot of noise with your music, go back to AM radio. If I want a lot of noise on the net, I'll read another one of your posts.



TonyD79 said:


> What whiners.
> 
> First, MOST of the music channels just say "This is XM XXX" or whatever. Big deal. Ooooh, it is "talking" and a "commercial." Geez, I didn't know your brains were that fragile.
> 
> The decades channels are not music on XM as much as a time machine experience. They mix in the FEEL of the decade into them. So you get some DJs. Not a lot. Whine! Whine! Whine! I just want MUSIC and nothing else. Well, go try some other channels.
> 
> I stopped listening to Music Choice a long time ago. The music was repetitive and bland and had no character to each channel. I have XM in my car and in a portable and am very happy.
> 
> For those of you who want your iPod world. You are welcome to it. And all the work it takes to maintain and choose songs to play.
> 
> Such whining I have never heard.
> 
> I don't really care if XM is on DTV or not. I will probably listen on my XM rather than my TV (since TV is for WATCHING) but for those of you who are getting it free, what a bunch of whiners.
> 
> Go to your elevators.


----------



## webprofits

I personally really liked Music Choice because they would show the year the song was released in parenthesis such as Def Leppard - Photograph (1983), etc. My wife and I are big 80's fans so we would guess what year for the song right before the scroll down on the screen would display it.


----------



## BeanCounter1

kdelande said:


> I dislike the XM stuff too. The talk/ads is VERY annoying when we've had "commercial" free music non-stop for years with MC.
> 
> :down: to XM on DTV
> 
> KD


Me too...but the posts to bring it back are a waste of time. There has to be a long-term contract behind all of this.


----------



## Chris Gerhard

Bob_Newhart said:


> As long as they don't add the insufferably bad Stern show, it's all good


I agree his show is terrible but it is really easy to not tune in any station he is on. As mentioned his deal is with Sirius so you won't even need to worry about not tuning the channel in.

I loved Music Choice, the Blues and Standards channels primarily, and I was used to it. So far I can't find what I want to listen to with XM and I absolutely don't want any DJ announcements or talk. I am assuming I will find a couple of acceptable XM channels so the change won't be a big deal for me but at this old age any change has to be something worthwhile for me to want to mess with it. So far I don't like this one.

Chris


----------



## SpacemanSpiff

While our dis-affection with the move to XM will most likely have zero impact on whether D* continues to carry them for the forseeable future, it does give feedback to them in regards to the fact that we don't just blindly sit back and clap our hands with glee everytime they make a change.

Drop TiVo and we don't necessarily have to jump on the happy bandwagon in regards to the R15.

Put on XM and we don't give them kudo's for that change either.

Disaffected customers are ones you have to worry about them churning. And churn is a bad thing for any subscription based company.


----------



## IndyJones1023

OMG.

They just interrupted music with a radio ad for the movie "The Witched of Eastwick." Yes, that movie from 1987.


----------



## PaJo

XM ran an ad from the Postal Service last evening on the Christmas channel. XM will get better as more and more DTV customers contact DTV with their suggestions and complaints. Up to now XM only has the "XM Fans" to get input from and as some may have already noticed the "XM Fans" believe XM can do no wrong. We had XM over a year ago, I don't remember there being as much useless talk back then. It's ironic we thought Sirius was too much talking ( drop them as well) - wow, XM sure has Sirius beat on the chatter part. I tell coworkers I am now sorry I complained about Music Choice. I can handle the chatter most of the time, but they should know enough to never talk while the song is playing, talking over the song is probably the worse offense any DJ can make - if people want to hear chatter they will listen to a talk station. It may be coincidence, but I got an ad in the mail for XM offereing me XM for $5.00 a month for 3 months to come back ( we were with XM a couple years ago) 

The updating of information on our GXCEBOTs does seem to have improved since the first days of XM but the screen blanks after a short while and I must hit display to bring it up again. It's not a big thing, but becasue of the changes I have been watching more to get an idea what would channel would be best. We have background music on all day and night when we are not watching TV, the Dtivo just feeds directly to the stereo, and we turn the tv off.


----------



## restart88

DevilsChargers said:


> I suppose they should just beam down directly into your brain what's on their other shows, and when the special events are...how else will you know what's on?


Change the channel, read the newsletter, go to the website.

Frankly I too am frustrated at all the music interruptions. If I wanted news I'd go to a news channel. If I wanted to go to the preview channel, I'd go there.

When I first got XM I loved Hank's Place because it was an opportunity to hear old country tunes, many of which have not been aired in years. I don't need some barker pretending to be a DJ and don't want weather updates on my music channels. Now they'll air just about any country tune on that channel even though they have plenty of other country channels to use where newer tunes would be more applicable.

And why is Southern Gospel only offered on the website when there are plenty of unused channels, not to mention stations NOBODY is listening to?

I've got my share of gripes. I was ready to pull the plug and in fact called to cancel and was given a free month to think it over. In that month I realized that for all its warts it is at least better than commercial radio - I just wish they cared more for what the subscribers want from the service.

I've recently gotten into iPods and my future audio purchases will take into account all the wonderful possibilities available from streaming & podcasts. So satellite radio had better get its act together soon before many of these other technologies catch on or they'll be out of business pronto.


----------



## restart88

Nfuego said:


> Yeah, but you can't have ONE channel that all kids will like from age 18 months to 12 or 14...
> 
> I'm just thrilled that XM carries the TORCH. My 13 year old likes it...it isn't carried on DTV, though.
> 
> I don't know what channels DTV is carrying from XM. I have XM (2 of them). There are actually 2 kids channels on XM. Radio Disney and XM Kids. Are they both on DTV (I have DTV, but don't listen to the stations on there TOO much...and when I do, I know what I like from having XM in the car and work for so long)?


In Chicago Radio Disney is free on AM radio. Only a low-medium power station though, so the signal wouldn't make it down there where you are. They have it here in Tampa too. Who knows? It could be available to you locally in time.

http://radio.disney.go.com/mystation/index.html

BTW it is on D* channel 867, not 804 as the Disney site claims but I think you got to have Choice+.


----------



## heySkippy

My biggest gripe with the announcements/ads/promos/etc is this, volume. I have a volume I want the music to play and set it there and then go about my business around the house. When they start talking, it's too loud and I have to either go get the remote or endure it until the music returns.

That's not a big deal in my car where the volume knob is never out of reach. Around the house is a whole different matter.


----------



## FlWingNut

SpacemanSpiff said:


> While our dis-affection with the move to XM will most likely have zero impact on whether D* continues to carry them for the forseeable future, it does give feedback to them in regards to the fact that we don't just blindly sit back and clap our hands with glee everytime they make a change.
> 
> Drop TiVo and we don't necessarily have to jump on the happy bandwagon in regards to the R15.
> 
> Put on XM and we don't give them kudo's for that change either.
> 
> Disaffected customers are ones you have to worry about them churning. And churn is a bad thing for any subscription based company.


Problem is, how many -- of the total D* customer base -- is unhappy or even cares about either the change to XM or to the R15? I mean really, how many people use their TV for music? And of those people, how many even know there was a change? And of THOSE, how many are unhappy? We're talking miniscule numbers, I'm willing to bet. Same with the move away from TiVo. How many D* customers have a DVR? Of those, how many are aware of the change? And of those, how many will be adding or replacing their D*TiVos soon? And of THOSE, how many will care that they're getting an R15? Again, I think we're talking very small numbers here. Certainly not enough "churn" to cause Rupert any headaches. For most, the R15 will be their first DVR, so they won't know one from another.


----------



## craigo

After listening to XM for the past 3 weeks on D*, I'm sure glad I picked Sirius for my car about 2 years ago. Way less chat and better music selection in my opinion.


----------



## Bob_Newhart

BRING BACK MUSIC CHOICE NOW!!!
BRING BACK MUSIC CHOICE NOW!!!
BRING BACK MUSIC CHOICE NOW!!!
BRING BACK MUSIC CHOICE NOW!!!
BRING BACK MUSIC CHOICE NOW!!!
BRING BACK MUSIC CHOICE NOW!!!
BRING BACK MUSIC CHOICE NOW!!!

Okay, I feel better now.


----------



## Bob_Newhart

And another thing - I don't believe xm displays the year the song came out like MC did


----------



## heronbay1

Bob_Newhart said:


> And another thing - I don't believe xm displays the year the song came out like MC did


Comcast has MC. Ever considered switching? Or get an ipod? XM is a done deal.
I like XM and just wrote DTV thanking them.


----------



## restart88

macquariumguy said:


> My biggest gripe with the announcements/ads/promos/etc is this, volume. I have a volume I want the music to play and set it there and then go about my business around the house. When they start talking, it's too loud and I have to either go get the remote or endure it until the music returns.
> 
> That's not a big deal in my car where the volume knob is never out of reach. Around the house is a whole different matter.


In my case, I want uninterrupted music to sleep by to drown out street noise. The frickin' interruptions are keeping me from a good night sleep for the reasons you cite!


----------



## jfalkingham

I am a Sirius subscriber...

I miss Music Choice. I think they updated their playlists last year when Dish picked up Sirius radio. Sirius does the talking between every few songs, however none of their stations are 'sponsored' by anyone. In the car its not so bad, but in the home, the music is to fill a void. It is nice to have in the background and having it interrupted with a talking head is very annoying. Can't wait for my Christmas party having music on to be interrupted reminding everyone that the US Postal Service sponsors it and reminds you that they will pick up your postage paid packages!

At least I can get music choice through the computer, because I use comcast as my ISP....


----------



## chadhumm

Xm is terrible compared to mc . There isnt a hard rock station anymore. the closest thing is a station called squizz. The profanity by the DJ is awful I can no longer pipe the music through my house when i have family or friends over. The dj on during the day swears every 3rd word. With music choice we didnt have to put up with that. I dont think its neccessary to announce the band puddle of mudd by saying this is puddle of ****'n Mudd. Its ignorance and Directv will here the complaints. If you havent yet please call DirectTV and tell them your complaints.


----------



## rhoatson

IndyJones1023 said:


> OMG.
> 
> They just interrupted music with a radio ad for the movie "The Witched of Eastwick." Yes, that movie from 1987.


Stop whining already and go listen to Howie on the little doggy company...jeez.


----------



## Steve1212

heronbay1 said:


> Comcast has MC. Ever considered switching? Or get an ipod? XM is a done deal.
> I like XM and just wrote DTV thanking them.


me too. I personally love XM and when i moved and got Directv it was even sweeter with XM now on my tv. Thanks DTV!


----------



## tlynch5

IndyJones1023 said:


> OMG.
> 
> They just interrupted music with a radio ad for the movie "The Witched of Eastwick." Yes, that movie from 1987.


betcha $100 I can tell you the channel you were listening to was Cinemagic - you know the one where they play movie music and oh ya - movie trailers - its a movie channel


----------



## tbeckner

I have been with DirecTV for over 11 years now and the choice of XM over MC really sucks. I thought that the satellite music services were ad free. You can bet that I will never sign up for XM and if Sirus is like XM , then they don't have a chance of getting me to subscribe.

When I tune to a music channel, I want endless music, not talking. I noticed that the FCC wants *"a la carte"* selection and pricing, and if they make it happen than I will drop the music channels from DirecTV and go cable for the music channels. Funny thing, if I go cable for the music channels, maybe I will not be the only one. And if I go to cable for the music channels, then maybe I will choose cable for HBO so I can get HBO on demand. This could be the start of something big.

*DirecTV, you really screwed up this time.*

Additional Note:

I just checked, I can get Music Choice and HBO (with HBO OnDemand) as an "a la carte" selection on my local cable service. I am going to call them on Monday. I can again go to sleep and work to uninterrupted music.


----------



## tbeckner

Steve1212 said:


> me too. I personally love XM and when i moved and got Directv it was even sweeter with XM now on my tv. Thanks DTV!


I believe that the people who had XM before, are use to the talking, so they likely don't understand why we don't want talking on the music channels. I find it distracting and CHEAP!


----------



## Arcady

I like the "Music & Photos" menu on my TiVos...


----------



## zuiko

Bag of suck is an excellent way to describe XM.


----------



## restart88

tbeckner said:


> I have been with DirecTV for over 11 years now and the choice of XM over MC really sucks. I thought that the satellite music services were ad free. You can bet that I will never sign up for XM and if Sirus is like XM , then they don't have a chance of getting me to subscribe.
> 
> When I tune to a music channel, I want endless music, not talking. I noticed that the FCC wants *"a la carte"* selection and pricing, and if they make it happen than I will drop the music channels from DirecTV and go cable for the music channels. Funny thing, if I go cable for the music channels, maybe I will not be the only one. And if I go to cable for the music channels, then maybe I will choose cable for HBO so I can get HBO on demand. This could be the start of something big.
> 
> *DirecTV, you really screwed up this time.*
> 
> Additional Note:
> 
> I just checked, I can get Music Choice and HBO (with HBO OnDemand) as an "a la carte" selection on my local cable service. I am going to call them on Monday. I can again go to sleep and work to uninterrupted music.


I've been all for a la carte ever since Dish dropped "Pick 10." I found out about it too late. 

The providers will tell you it's impractical, but if it will become law then content sellers will have no choice but to accept the changes in the law and (hopefully) drop their bundle media contracts. OTOH, I wonder how many of the barker channels are actually a part of those bundled contracts today?

I think everyone should write their legislators and the FCC in support of this proposal, unless of course you like things the way they are today.


----------



## craigo

tbeckner said:


> You can bet that I will never sign up for XM and if Sirus is like XM , then they don't have a chance of getting me to subscribe.


Nope, Sirius does not have ads on their music channels.


----------



## rhoatson

craigo said:


> Nope, Sirius does not have ads on their music channels.


Right, and neither does XM.


----------



## Bob_Newhart

heronbay1 said:


> Comcast has MC. Ever considered switching? Or get an ipod? XM is a done deal.
> I like XM and just wrote DTV thanking them.


That's okay. I just wrote them to complain.


----------



## dtremain

Bob_Newhart said:


> That's okay. I just wrote them to complain.


And, having worked for a period of time in customer service for a big corporation, guess whose letter will go on the bulletin board, and whose in the trash.

I hope this is letting you relieve your stress, anyway.


----------



## bidger

Hard to understand why this is so huge for people. Yeah, I liked MC better, but I'm hearing tracks that MC *never* would have played and given that my tastes are just a bit outside the mainstream, I like that.

I like the fact that there is a DJ giving a recap of tracks played so I don't have to turm my monitor on to see them. I also like the fact that I'm hearing tracks/performances exclusive to X-M. I realize there were specials on MC, but they weren't on the channel I listened to most of the time.

The audio channels aren't that huge a priority to me, I'm mostly interested in the video channels. All, I know is, the more time I spend with X-M, the less I miss MC. Hard to believe I'm in the minority.


----------



## dtremain

bidger said:


> Hard to understand why this is so huge for people. Yeah, I liked MC better, but I'm hearing tracks that MC *never* would have played and given that my tastes are just a bit outside the mainstream, I like that.
> 
> I like the fact that there is a DJ giving a recap of tracks played so I don't have to turm my monitor on to see them. I also like the fact that I'm hearing tracks/performances exclusive to X-M. I realize there were specials on MC, but they weren't on the channel I listened to most of the time.
> 
> The audio channels aren't that huge a priority to me, I'm mostly interested in the video channels. All, I know is, the more time I spend with X-M, the less I miss MC. Hard to believe I'm in the minority.


Why, then, did you like "MC better"?


----------



## Chris Gerhard

I gave it a chance Saturday night and Music Choice is still better but I can live with XM. I thought I only found the annoying talking on a few of the XM channels. Does it happen at times on all of the XM channels?

Chris


----------



## IndyJones1023

rhoatson said:


> Stop whining already and go listen to Howie on the little doggy company...jeez.


I have no clue what you're talking about.


----------



## IndyJones1023

tlynch5 said:


> betcha $100 I can tell you the channel you were listening to was Cinemagic - you know the one where they play movie music and oh ya - movie trailers - its a movie channel


Nope, 80s channel. Want my Paypal address?


----------



## crkeehn

The point is that most likely as many people are as happy with the change as those that are dissatisfied, just less vocal.

With Music Choice, our receivers were seldom tuned to the 800 channels, when I tried to listen I could only stand the music for a few minutes.

With XM, we are listening much more. Every morning, I can count on my wife having the 40's channel on, under XM we are listening regularly.


----------



## bidger

dtremain said:


> Why, then, did you like "MC better"?


Seamless music, but their playlist would be repetitive if you listened for more than a couple of hours.


----------



## IndyJones1023

crkeehn said:


> The point is that most likely as many people are as happy with the change as those that are dissatisfied, just less vocal.
> 
> With Music Choice, our receivers were seldom tuned to the 800 channels, when I tried to listen I could only stand the music for a few minutes.
> 
> With XM, we are listening much more. Every morning, I can count on my wife having the 40's channel on, under XM we are listening regularly.


Well, those who love it are just as able to post as those of us who don't.


----------



## jfalkingham

rhoatson said:


> Right, and neither does XM.


I 'thought' XM music channels were commercial free, but having channel 819 on, Holly, here is what I hear:

"This hour of music is brought to you by the united states postal service, who reminds you that they will pick up postaged paid packages at your house for free"

That is an advertisement, you will not hear that on Sirius on any music channel.


----------



## LoadStar

IndyJones1023 said:


> Nope, 80s channel. Want my Paypal address?


Ahh, then you were hearing what they call "BetaMax Bites" - it's little sound bites from trailers from movies of the era. It's another thing they do on the decades channels (like the old-time commercials mentioned earlier in the thread) to inspire the feeling of radio in the decade.


----------



## rhoatson

IndyJones1023 said:


> I have no clue what you're talking about.


You're a Stern fan, hence a Sirius fan, hence a non-XM fan.


----------



## rhoatson

jfalkingham said:


> I 'thought' XM music channels were commercial free, but having channel 819 on, Holly, here is what I hear:
> 
> "This hour of music is brought to you by the united states postal service, who reminds you that they will pick up postaged paid packages at your house for free"
> 
> That is an advertisement, you will not hear that on Sirius on any music channel.


A lame excuse, but I don't think the 5 holiday channels are considered 'music' channels.


----------



## IndyJones1023

rhoatson said:


> You're a Stern fan, hence a Sirius fan, hence a non-XM fan.


No and no and no.

Why would you think I'm a Stern fan?


----------



## IndyJones1023

rhoatson said:


> A lame excuse, but I don't think the 5 holiday channels are considered 'music' channels.


They don't play music?


----------



## rhoatson

IndyJones1023 said:


> No and no and no.
> 
> Why would you think I'm a Stern fan?


You have posted on this forum about listening to Stern and what
he is talking about and are in pictures outside Letterman when 
Stern shows up...that's not a fan?


----------



## rhoatson

IndyJones1023 said:


> They don't play music?


I don't know...


----------



## IndyJones1023

rhoatson said:


> You have posted on this forum about listening to Stern and what
> he is talking about and are in pictures outside Letterman when
> Stern shows up...that's not a fan?


Gotcha. I can see your confusion.

I listen to Stern for 15 minutes or so on the way to work. That's it. Much better than the DJ blather on the local stations. But when he switches to Sirius - bye bye. I ain't following him.

And it didn't really matter who Letterman's guest was that night, I was in the neighborhood and going to take pix. It happened to be Stern.

I listen to him, but I'm not "a fan."


----------



## dtremain

bidger said:


> Seamless music, but their playlist would be repetitive if you listened for more than a couple of hours.


Not to be argumentative, but you said, on your other posting, that you liked the disk jockies. That's why I'm confused by your post.


----------



## dtremain

jfalkingham said:


> I 'thought' XM music channels were commercial free, but having channel 819 on, Holly, here is what I hear:
> 
> "This hour of music is brought to you by the united states postal service, who reminds you that they will pick up postaged paid packages at your house for free"
> 
> That is an advertisement, you will not hear that on Sirius on any music channel.


While granting your point, in principle, this old radio guy knows that it is a PSA, not an advertisement. A PSA, or public service announcement, often announces the services of a non-profit or government agency.


----------



## bidger

dtremain said:


> Not to be argumentative, but you said, on your other posting, that you liked the disk jockies. That's why I'm confused by your post.





bidger said:


> I like the fact that there is a DJ giving a recap of tracks played so I don't have to turm my monitor on to see them.


I don't read that as saying I like the DJs, rather having a rundown of tracks played. But I would say I have not heard an obnoxious or obscene DJ on the channel I listen to.

I did say I liked the seamless music the MC had, but given a more imaginative playlist vs. seamless, but repetitive playlist, I now find that I prefer the former over the latter.

It hasn't been quite a month yet, but the more exposure I've had to X-M, the more I come around to it.


----------



## vigfoot

dtremain said:


> While granting your point, in principle, this old radio guy knows that it is a PSA, not an advertisement. A PSA, or public service announcement, often announces the services of a non-profit or government agency.


that's no PSA! it's a paid ad.


----------



## PaJo

If you are watching a Movie or show on TV and the station interrupts that show air scenes from an upcoming show, is that an ad or just helpful information? If they do that repeatedly do you consider it a commercial break or do you say to yourself thanks, I am glad you stopped my show and told me what is coming on later this week? How about during your show the station has colorful graphics at the bottom half of the screen that catch your attention, telling you about upcoming shows, is that something you enjoy and are you "Thankful" they give the information or do you find it distracting? How you answer those questions is likely how you feel about XM, because it's the same thing XM does with the music channels. As I posted previously, the "XM Fans" believe XM can do no wrong, but for the majority of DTV customers it may be different and ironically, we outnumber the "XM fans" and we could have more influence than the niche group of "XM fans" A simple note to DTV letting them know you are not happy with all the talk on the music channels and word will get to XM. XM wants to please it's customers and they will respond, but as long as the only voices they hear are from the "XM fans" that can not look at it objectively, XM will not do anything. Good DJs are ok, they can add to the enjoyment by spinning a web of music to keep the mood going, but when the DJ becomes the show then it is distracting and the worst offense is talking over the music - which seems to be common on XM.


----------



## crkeehn

IndyJones1023 said:


> Well, those who love it are just as able to post as those of us who don't.


and they do post, just not repeatedly.

Most of the complaints here have been issued by the same few people, who have posted the same or similar information over and over again.

The fact that there are positive posts at all, is a testament to their satisfaction with a product. It is more likely for a person to complain about something AND to complain repeatedly. People tend to keep their satisfaction to themselves.


----------



## dtremain

PaJo said:


> If you are watching a Movie or show on TV and the station interrupts that show air scenes from an upcoming show, is that an ad or just helpful information? If they do that repeatedly do you consider it a commercial break or do you say to yourself thanks, I am glad you stopped my show and told me what is coming on later this week? How about during your show the station has colorful graphics at the bottom half of the screen that catch your attention, telling you about upcoming shows, is that something you enjoy and are you "Thankful" they give the information or do you find it distracting? How you answer those questions is likely how you feel about XM, because it's the same thing XM does with the music channels. As I posted previously, the "XM Fans" believe XM can do no wrong, but for the majority of DTV customers it may be different and ironically, we outnumber the "XM fans" and we could have more influence than the niche group of "XM fans" A simple note to DTV letting them know you are not happy with all the talk on the music channels and word will get to XM. XM wants to please it's customers and they will respond, but as long as the only voices they hear are from the "XM fans" that can not look at it objectively, XM will not do anything. Good DJs are ok, they can add to the enjoyment by spinning a web of music to keep the mood going, but when the DJ becomes the show then it is distracting and the worst offense is talking over the music - which seems to be common on XM.


If XM begins to interrupt musical works in the middle with commercial messages, your analogy will make sense.

I don't believe that anyone would be happy with that.

However, what they are doing is more like a premium channel, like HBO, promoting its own future programs _between_ movies.


----------



## SpacemanSpiff

Ah, so the channels are programmed to match the experience of listening to the radio during that era? Personally I listen to music to hear music, not an "experience" from some other place or time.

I guess that makes it easier to program the current channels, play the top 5 songs of the week, throw in 20 minutes of commercials, then play them again.


----------



## tony touch

I also find it annoying that they don't include the year of the song like MC did. This would be especially useful for the Decades stations.

I have also noticed the song details are often one song behind.


----------



## mwhip

So far I am loving the XM channels. They sound much better than the previous music channels and I love the commercials in the 80's section, nice flashback. But one of my favorite channels is the cinema one where they play soundtracks, great stuff. :up: :up:


----------



## zuiko

dtremain said:


> If XM begins to interrupt musical works in the middle with commercial messages, your analogy will make sense.
> 
> I don't believe that anyone would be happy with that.
> 
> However, what they are doing is more like a premium channel, like HBO, promoting its own future programs _between_ movies.


FM radio stations don't interrupt songs in the middle either.

HBO has filler material at the end of movies to pad out their schedule. They need to do that or their schedule would be filled with start times like 2:04 and 12:23. Not really the same thing.


----------



## RS4

I think the service is so bad that I let my wallet do the talking. I've been a subcriber for over 10 years the the MC was important to me. I used to have an extra receiver just for the MC channels. It was always on some MC channel. We would listen to the music anytime the tv was not playing. It was especially relaxing to enjoy the music while reading the Sunday paper. We also liked the music before going to sleep.

However, the new service is very annoying because of all the reasons mentioned here. I wrote an email to Direct and got an answer back stating their research showed most people wanted XM. So, I cancelled my HDTV package and HBO. I was planning on stopping HDTV since there is nothing on and the locals won't be here until a year from now. I decided to throw in the HBO too because I seldom watch it - only the NFL show.

I figure the best way to get their attention is with the subscriptions I pay for.


----------



## JackS

There are some technical and content problems that I brought to DTV's
attention last week.

A "DJ", or announcer, delivers an advertizement between songs.
If I want this I can tune into a radio broadcast. The reason I listened
to the music channels is because they were commercial-free.

Changing audio levels. Often, when the DJ speaks, the audio
level is lowered. Then a minute into the next song the audio level
goes back up to were it was. This is a nuisance.

If I want to buy the album, there's not enough information about
the song being played. I miss this feature of the old music channels.

DTV emailed me a "form letter" in reply, which basically said too bad.


On a positive note, I was listening to the 60's channel on Thanksgiving
day. They played the entire "Alice's Restaurant" song by Arlo Guthrie.
A nice treat, which you probably won't hear on AM or FM.

-Jack
DirecTV R10 70 hr.


----------



## mwhip

Audio level thing has been a problem to me with FX, USA, Comedy Central and so on. All of those stations commercials are way louder than the broadcast.


----------



## Bob_Newhart

JackS said:


> Changing audio levels. Often, when the DJ speaks, the audio
> level is lowered. Then a minute into the next song the audio level
> goes back up to were it was. This is a nuisance.
> 
> On a positive note, I was listening to the 60's channel on Thanksgiving
> day. They played the entire "Alice's Restaurant" song by Arlo Guthrie.
> A nice treat, which you probably won't hear on AM or FM.
> 
> -Jack
> DirecTV R10 70 hr.


Well, at least if they insist on having DJs talk between songs, it's good that they lower the volume in case you (like I do) have the music cranked up, some jackass doesn't immediately come on blaring.

A radio station here usually plays the long version of Alice's Restaurant in its entirety once a year in January when they play their entire catalog of music. That's usually the only time I listen to them since you won't hear the same song over and over (at least for a couple weeks).


----------



## Bob_Newhart

mwhip said:


> Audio level thing has been a problem to me with FX, USA, Comedy Central and so on. All of those stations commercials are way louder than the broadcast.


That is SOOO annoying. Do they really think if they blare the ads at us that will make us more likely to buy their crap... I mean stuff. No, I mean crap.

I hit the mute button (assuming I'm watching live. FF if Tivoing) and completely disregard their commercials.


----------



## WinBear

I'm not sure how I feel about XM vs MC. So far, I'm not feeling the love, but I've only tried out a couple of channels. The Holly Christmas channel doesn't seem to have a very deep catalog, but generally matches my interests better than any one local FM broadcaster would.

I'll keep checking from time to time. Mainly, I need to figure out what the new channel names mean and how they relate to my listening habits. Now that I've read through this thread, I'll try to keep in mind the intent behind some of the quirks of various channels, like the 'experience' to go with the decades channels.


----------



## WillieWildcat

Now I know why I didn't go get an XM unit or it's service in the first place. It stinks! The selections stink, the quality stinks, the DJ's (if you can call them that) stink, overall it is a stinky situation.

You know what else stinks? THERE'S NO F***ING METAL!


----------



## sp44

mwhip said:


> So far I am loving the XM channels. They sound much better than the previous music channels


I agree, I think the sound is much better. I can't believe people are complaining about having a service that other people pay $13 a month for. Sure it has DJ's but it's still way better than FM!


----------



## BlankMan

IndyJones1023 said:


> I prefer the old music channels - commercial free.


Ditto. MC was interruption free, i.e. all music. XM is not. Wish I could get MC back. Good thing I got a taste of it here, now I know I would never spend $12.95 a month for it. XM is commercial free except for the commercials... Maybe if XM would listen to MC they would know what commerical free really is...


----------



## Draven X. Byrne

WillieWildcat said:


> You know what else stinks? THERE'S NO F***ING METAL!


Now now Willie the stinky Wildcat 

Squizz - Channel 835 on DirecTV, 45 in XM & Number 1 in our hearts has the F*ucking Metal Show Wednesday nights at 8:30 CST.

Also - if you subscribe to XM you can listen to the Liquid metal channel as well . . . . but alas no Liquid Metal on DirecTV.

:down: :down: :down:

DXB


----------



## tbeckner

craigo said:


> Nope, Sirius does not have ads on their music channels.


Question, does Sirius have DJ chatter? Is there continous music on Sirius music channels? If there is, then maybe Sirius has a chance. XM has no chance of coming into my home.

XM on DirecTV will be replaced by Music Choice from my local cable company by Thursday and I added HBO which automatically comes with HBO OnDemand, too. By the way, did anyone notice that Showtime really stinks; I checked out their selections via the guide, since they had a free preview, and I noticed it was not worth my time. Thank God that I have a SA TiVo to record HBO off of cable.

And now I can go on continous "The Sopranos" weekends via HBO OnDemand, HBO has all five seasons on HBO OnDemand running up to the start of season six in March 2006. Season one is available OnDemand in December, followed by seasons two through five. I can now watch all of "The Sopranos" in sequence running up to the sixth season. Real OnDemand is what I have been waiting for. Someday, that commercial about a motel having every video ever made available all the time is going to come true, but only via FTTP/FTTH (Fiber To The Premises/Home); Sorry, DirecTV you don't have a chance to compete, DirecTV does not have the bandwidth. [Note: I don't work for cable, I have been a DirecTV customer going on 12 years.]

*Again, DirecTV you really screwed up this time. You opened the door for the cable company for the first time in over 11 years.*

What is even worst, the best Christmas music channel on XM is not carried on DirecTV, go figure!

For those people who don't like loud commercials, most TV's have a sound limiter built in, my Sony TV's have an option called STEADY SOUND that I have been using for almost a decade now. I recommend that you check your TV options. I do have to agree that loud commercials use to be the pits.


----------



## tbeckner

BlankMan said:


> Ditto. MC was interruption free, i.e. all music. XM is not. Wish I could get MC back. Good thing I got a taste of it here, now I know I would never spend $12.95 a month for it. XM is commercial free except for the commercials... Maybe if XM would listen to MC they would know what commerical free really is...


Ditto, Ditto. I am signing up for Music Choice via my local cable company and that opened the door for HBO with HBO OnDemand. So, maybe in the next few years, DirecTV's choice of XM over Music Choice will backfire. Cable has a new foothold in my house after exiting over 11 years ago. And with HBO OnDemand which is included for free with the basic HBO subscription, maybe cable will slowly take over and in a few years I will drop DirecTV completely.

*DirecTV, what a stupid short sighted choice.*


----------



## Arcady

tbeckner said:


> What is even worst, the best Christmas music channel on XM is not carried on DirecTV, go figure!


The best Christmas music channel is the one I don't have to listen to.


----------



## PaJo

tbecker: 

We had both XM and Sirius subscriptions and these days both have chatter and they both have similar quality music. The major difference is when we decided to drop our subscriptions - XM was very nice about it, they offered me a few free months to stay, and even last week I got a postcard from them offering me a $5.00 a month subscription price to come back to XM. Sirius has refused to refund our money, we were always paid ahead and even though we contacted them in April and finally cancelled back in June/July they still didn't refund the money - they even suggested we owe them more money but in the end decided they owed us about 40 bucks back and keep saying the "check is in the mail " Really, they say the check must be mailed from the main office and it takes 10 weeks, well after the first ten weeks I contacted them and they said for some unknown reason my 3 accounts were not deactivated even though my request to deactivate them was documented - I was told to wait another 10 weeks for the check - well it's been well over 10 weeks since that time and still no refund. I contacted them via email last month and they confirmed the accounts were deactivated and the "check was in the mail" ( I should wait for the corporate office to mail me a check) . I plan on turning it over to state attorney generals office of consumer protection - I have had good luck using them before - I can live without the 40 bucks, but it irritates me they keep telling me the check is in the mail. 

BTW: I got a reply for DTV, the same form reply as other posted but one line did catch my eye: 

"Thank you for your feedback about our new partnership with XM Satellite Radio. I'm sorry to hear that you're not pleased with this new service, and am forwarding your email on to our Programming Management team. "

As I posted previously , I do believe we can make a difference if we continue to voice our opinions. I think XM could be better with less chatter


----------



## heySkippy

I think I'll pop over to the D* website and send a complaining email too. Can't hurt.


----------



## dtremain

Arcady said:


> The best Christmas music channel is the one I don't have to listen to.


That would be all of them. Who is making you listen?


----------



## dtremain

tbeckner said:


> Question, does Sirius have DJ chatter? Is there continous music on Sirius music channels? If there is, then maybe Sirius has a chance. XM has no chance of coming into my home.
> 
> XM on DirecTV will be replaced by Music Choice from my local cable company by Thursday and I added HBO which automatically comes with HBO OnDemand, too. By the way, did anyone notice that Showtime really stinks; I checked out their selections via the guide, since they had a free preview, and I noticed it was not worth my time. Thank God that I have a SA TiVo to record HBO off of cable.
> 
> And now I can go on continous "The Sopranos" weekends via HBO OnDemand, HBO has all five seasons on HBO OnDemand running up to the start of season six in March 2006. Season one is available OnDemand in December, followed by seasons two through five. I can now watch all of "The Sopranos" in sequence running up to the sixth season. Real OnDemand is what I have been waiting for. Someday, that commercial about a motel having every video ever made available all the time is going to come true, but only via FTTP/FTTH (Fiber To The Premises/Home); Sorry, DirecTV you don't have a chance to compete, DirecTV does not have the bandwidth. [Note: I don't work for cable, I have been a DirecTV customer going on 12 years.]
> 
> *Again, DirecTV you really screwed up this time. You opened the door for the cable company for the first time in over 11 years.*
> 
> What is even worst, the best Christmas music channel on XM is not carried on DirecTV, go figure!
> 
> For those people who don't like loud commercials, most TV's have a sound limiter built in, my Sony TV's have an option called STEADY SOUND that I have been using for almost a decade now. I recommend that you check your TV options. I do have to agree that loud commercials use to be the pits.


Going to cable over this? See you when you get back.


----------



## mike_k

tbeckner said:


> Question, does Sirius have DJ chatter? Is there continous music on Sirius music channels? If there is, then maybe Sirius has a chance. XM has no chance of coming into my home.


Yes - Sirius does have DJ chatter, and it all depends on what you consider to be continuous. After every two or three songs they play a self promo. So to me, it is not continuous.


----------



## jfalkingham

dtremain said:


> While granting your point, in principle, this old radio guy knows that it is a PSA, not an advertisement. A PSA, or public service announcement, often announces the services of a non-profit or government agency.


Sure it's a PSA, however it is on a subscriber based private radio system that is not under the rule of the FCC. They either did this out of the good of their own hearts or the USPS paid for the spot to run.

I will give XM a big thumbs up to actually saying the unthinkable:

MERRY CHRISTMAS!

That always pissed me off about Sirius. Play away in a manger, then saying wishing you a merry holiday season. Actually, the first year Sirius had Christmas carols, they did not play religous ones, like little town of bethlehem or silent night, stuff like that. They would only play those songs on Christmas day itself.

So yeah they have talking and I miss Music Choice, but I'm won over by their balls to not be politically correct to a gross extreme!


----------



## jfalkingham

Guess we are not alone....

http://www.cleveland.com/living/plaindealer/index.ssf?/base/living/1133448223122890.xml&coll=2


----------



## heySkippy

jfalkingham said:


> Guess we are not alone....
> 
> http://www.cleveland.com/living/plaindealer/index.ssf?/base/living/1133448223122890.xml&coll=2


Nice.


----------



## SpacemanSpiff

Ouch.

It's feedback like that which may make D* take notice. Nobody likes bad press. Nobody really likes bad press that says they're losing customers over a business decision. If they gain more customers than they lose, then it certainly might be the right decision they made. But currently we're hearing more dissatisfied customers including at least one who dropped packages than people who upped their subscriptions or even signed up due to the move to XM.


----------



## DevilsChargers

Unbeleiveable...

Like the discussion on the R15 over its lack of 30second skip, I can't beleive that such an uproar is being made of such a little feature...

1. I love my XM, its on my computer, its in my car, my wife's car, etc.
2. I love my DirecTv.

Prior to the move to XM, _I never even peeked at Music Choice._ I never did it with cable either.

Music choice was bland and lifeless. The selection left alot to be desired as well.

Since the move to XM, I turn those channels on in the basement while I work out. I can get my XM anywhere in the house now, without worrying about the antenna's line of sight.

So what if there's some promos. Its not 20 minutes of each hour with annoying spots for your local car dealers, trying to scream over each other, as it is in terrestrial radio.

Yea, they're are some DJs. But guess what, they actually CARE about the music they're playing. And, unlike terrestrial radio that likes to make you think they'll play your request, the XM DJ's actually will.

Also, with XM you'll get CUSTOM CONTENT!!! Live performances and artist interviews available nowhere else. Something tells me Music Choice never did that.

As a DirecTv subscriber, you're now getting a service others pay $12.99 a month for included with your current service, plus you save another $2 a month for each additional receiver you have, over the cost of having XM on its own.

I think I'd wager that there were more people that went:
"There's music on my TV?! And now its XM? Cool."

Than there are the folks here are nitpicking about the service.

And going back to cable over this?....That's just ridiculous...Comcast will have to pry my dish from my cold dead hands.


----------



## heySkippy

DevilsChargers said:


> Music choice was bland and lifeless. The selection left alot to be desired as well.


How do you know if you ...



DevilsChargers said:


> _I never even peeked at Music Choice._


I will agree that I wouldn't go back to cable over this issue. I just want them to shut up with the blabbering and promo garbage.


----------



## DevilsChargers

macquariumguy said:


> How do you know if you ...
> 
> I will agree that I wouldn't go back to cable over this issue. I just want them to shut up with the blabbering and promo garbage.


Ya know, even as I wrote it, I saw somebody picking up on that...

Of course, when I first got DirecTV(in 2000) I checked out Music Choice a bit to see if it was better than Comcrap's. It wasn't.

Point being, I wrote it off from that point on...I often forgot it even existed.


----------



## Bob_Newhart

Oh well, no matter how we feel, the XM-Dislikers (like me) are basically SOL. DirectV obviously is making more money on this deal so that's why it's being done. I may try hooking up my PC to my stereo and playing music from Pandora(dot)com through it. I've been listening to that online for a while and really like it. No commercials or talk either. And you can FF thru bad songs.


----------



## craigo

tbeckner said:


> Question, does Sirius have DJ chatter? Is there continous music on Sirius music channels? If there is, then maybe Sirius has a chance. XM has no chance of coming into my home.


Sirius has very little chatter compared to XM


----------



## kdmorse

_As a DirecTv subscriber, you're now getting a service others pay $12.99 a month for included with your current service, plus you save another $2 a month for each additional receiver you have, over the cost of having XM on its own._

You're perfectly welcome to enjoy the added value of XM. But please understand that the 'complainers' here have *lost* something that they felt was of value to them - commercial free[1] music. We liked it. We don't have it any more - it was taken away from us. Thus the complaining.

-Ken

[1] Yes, the commercials aren't commercials for other products, but for other XM stations, the station you're currently on, etc... Define commercial however you want. It's still an unwanted interruption in the music, which is (for many folks) why we tune to Music channels.


----------



## WillieWildcat

Draven X. Byrne said:


> Now now Willie the stinky Wildcat
> 
> Squizz - Channel 835 on DirecTV, 45 in XM & Number 1 in our hearts has the F*ucking Metal Show Wednesday nights at 8:30 CST.
> 
> Also - if you subscribe to XM you can listen to the Liquid metal channel as well . . . . but alas no Liquid Metal on DirecTV.
> 
> :down: :down: :down:
> 
> DXB


Well, WHOOPDY FRICKIN' DO! An entire show once a week dedicated to Metal. I just might poop my pants (now that stinks!).


----------



## DevilsChargers

WillieWildcat said:


> Well, WHOOPDY FRICKIN' DO! An entire show once a week dedicated to Metal. I just might poop my pants (now that stinks!).


Actually, you'll find that Squizz, Liquid Metal, and the Boneyard are three full CHANNELS dedicated to heavy music. That show is just one "special" hour.

And BTW, the same treatment is given to just about every genre in music. Name any basic style of music, chances are there are 2-3 channels you can hear it on.

Me, I'm an 80's metal junkie, for 25 years. I once thought I knew every band from that era. The Boneyard has taught me how little I really did know. THAT'S the benefit of XM, _*depth*_.


----------



## WillieWildcat

DevilsChargers said:


> Actually, you'll find that Squizz, Liquid Metal, and the Boneyard are three full CHANNELS dedicated to heavy music. That show is just one "special" hour.
> 
> And BTW, the same treatment is given to just about every genre in music. Name basic style of music, chances are there are 2-3 channels you can hear it on.
> 
> Me, I'm an 80's metal junkie, for 25 years. I once thought I knew every band from that era. The Boneyard has taught me how little I really did know. THAT'S the benefit of XM, _*depth*_.


I don't think that my sarcasm (or venom) was fully understood. There might be Metal available on XM, just DirecTV doesn't carry those channels. MusicChoice had an 80's Metal channel and a KICK A$$ Thrash channel. I actually went and purchased CD's after listening to the channels. I first heard the likes of Crowbar on the Thrash channel (very good Grind-Core band). There are quite a few others too, but I won't be listening to them on any of the junk that DirecTV switch over to.


----------



## fuscob

I can't believe that people are so pissed off about this. I love XM, it's in my car. I was happy when they switched from MC to XM on DirecTV.

People are really that concerned about the "commercials?" I think it's more like station identification. I listen to XM 46 (Top Tracks) a lot, and the only things they have are the occasional slogan and those 7 notes (the XM jingle). They also play the XM info uplink thing about twice an hour.

Honestly, WHO CARES? Does it really bother you that much that there's a 7-second interruption in the music every 10 minutes? If so, you've got real problems. XM has much better playlists and a better selection than MC ever did. I'll be staying with D* for damn sure, and anyone who switches to cable over this is petty (I'm talking to you, tbeckner - you're with D* for 12 years and you switch to cable over _this_?).


----------



## tbb1226

fuscob said:


> XM has much better playlists and a better selection than MC ever did.


I agree. There is a ton more variety available to us now than there was before. For that alone, I am pleased with the change.


----------



## DevilsChargers

WillieWildcat said:


> I don't think that my sarcasm (or venom) was fully understood. There might be Metal available on XM, just DirecTV doesn't carry those channels. MusicChoice had an 80's Metal channel and a KICK A$$ Thrash channel. I actually went and purchased CD's after listening to the channels. I first heard the likes of Crowbar on the Thrash channel (very good Grind-Core band). There are quite a few others too, but I won't be listening to them on any of the junk that DirecTV switch over to.


I wasn't sure if you were dissing metal or were actually upset about that.

I'm not sure I understand what you think you're missing. The Boneyard is a great channel for 80's metal.

Squizz is a great channel for the heavy of today. Mudvayne, Silvertide, Shadows Fall, etc.

Liquid Metal is the thrash channel you speak of. Unforntunately, it was taken off the sat when they signed the baseball deal. It can still be heard online, but that doesn't help you if you don't subscribe to XM. There are a few of us who have compaigned to get that channel back on the sat.


----------



## heySkippy

Well, I got the same "sucks to be you" reply from DTV. 

I think I'll go visit my neighbor across the street tonight. He just got Dish network and their PVR and I've been meaning to check it out. I wouldn't go back to Comcast over this but that doesn't mean I wouldn't explore other options.


----------



## Mr. Furious

craigo said:


> Sirius has very little chatter compared to XM


I have both services and find that Sirius has more DJ chatter than XM.


----------



## WillieWildcat

DevilsChargers said:


> I wasn't sure if you were dissing metal or were actually upset about that.


I'm just disappointed that DirecTV changed over. I *DON'T* like XM or I would have signed up for it already and be toting around a tuner. Simple as that.

The thing I like least is the selections from XM that DirecTV chose to broadcast. Nothing against Gospel, but 3 of them?


----------



## tbb1226

WillieWildcat said:


> The thing I like least is the selections from XM that DirecTV chose to broadcast. Nothing against Gospel, but 3 of them?


I would restate this complaint, and say that I'm disappointed in the channels that DirecTV does NOT carry from XM. There are only a few channels that didn't make the cut, but some them are among my favorite XM channels (Fungus, XM Comedy, Liquid Metal). These are not available on DirecTV at any price.

That said, the XM channels that are available on DirecTV are still collectively superior in variety and range to the Music Choice channels they replaced.


----------



## cowboys2002

I got hooked on XM last fall after buying a GM vehicle.

I love the variety of channels, and yes there are some "shows" with DJ's on it. 

At $9.95 at the time , I thought it was a moderate price to pay for cd-quality audio without carrying multiple cd's around. As a matter of fact, I often here a new song or artist on Xm, and buy the CD or download from Itunes, Connect, etc.

Keep in mind that you get more channels of XM if you have a higher level of service with DTV. 

Even at $12.95, I get to listen to 100 XM channels on my laptop or desktop computer. Certain stations are not available "online" for whatever reason. I believe the same holds true for DTV. They "idea" is to tempt the user to get the "full blown" service that costs $12.95 a month (I pay less cause I pre-paid for 3 years). With a portable unit, you can listen at home, or in the car with a cradle. Also, you can transfer your subscription between radios. Just don't make a frequent habit of it! 

There is actually a NPR and other talk radio stations that I actually enjoy listening to on XM, and wish they were available online!

For all the people who prefer Sirius, I wonder how your comments will change when "talk king of all media" Howie Stern arrives in 2006!


----------



## tbeckner

dtremain said:


> Going to cable over this? See you when you get back.


Not going to cable, just adding cable back in. Although it could be the start of my shift towards cable, who knows. In the long run (in a decade or two), DirecTV does not have a chance to compete with FTTP/FTTH and IPTV, with real OnDemand, but then again that is just my personal option. But that option is the same opinion that made me buy into DirecTV in 1994, so time will tell all.


----------



## tbeckner

macquariumguy said:


> I think I'll pop over to the D* website and send a complaining email too. Can't hurt.


Maybe both You and PaJo have an idea, although I believe that DirecTV has a different agenda today, and XM fits that agenda better than Music Choice. But one more voice may not hurt. It's really too bad the DirecTV didn't ask their customers before making this decision.


----------



## goony

Content of my email that I just sent to DirecTV customer support as a "Comment/Suggestion":

_*I applaud your decision to switch to the XM Music channels - I greatly prefer them over the previous Music Choice channels.

My only (minor) complaint is that more of the talk channels from XM should be made available - if the right ones were made available I would be willing to pay more per month in subscription fees.*_


----------



## tbeckner

fuscob said:


> I can't believe that people are so pissed off about this. I love XM, it's in my car.
> 
> I'll be staying with D* for damn sure, and anyone who switches to cable over this is petty (I'm talking to you, tbeckner - you're with D* for 12 years and you switch to cable over _this_?).


Actually, if you read my post correctly, I said that I was adding cable, not dropping DirecTV. But then again I said that this could be the first step in my move back to cable, but I really don't believe I will drop DirecTV in the next 4 years. I will wait until the fiber in the street is moved to the house (FTTP/FTTH), and my cable company switches to mostly OnDemand and IPTV. Although the free HBO OnDemand and years 1 through 5 of "The Sopranos" on OnDemand in December, January, and February are a real additional selling point, and the lost of Music Choice and uninterrupted music pushed me over the edge to add cable to DirecTV.

Also, XM or Sirius would be fine in a car, or even in a portable to replace FM, but at home or in MY work situation, it really sucks. DirecTV should realize that most people listen to the music channels on DirecTV at home and not in a car. But then again, I would almost bet that the people at DirecTV who made this decision don't listen to music at home or are use to the XM chatter.


----------



## tbeckner

goony said:


> Content of my email that I just sent to DirecTV customer support as a "Comment/Suggestion":
> 
> _*I applaud your decision to switch to the XM Music channels - I greatly prefer them over the previous Music Choice channels.
> 
> My only (minor) complaint is that more of the talk channels from XM should be made available - if the right ones were made available I would be willing to pay more per month in subscription fees.*_


Content of my email that I just sent to DirecTV customer support as a "Comment/Suggestion":

I prefer the Music Choice channels over the XM channels. The additional chatter on the XM channels has driven me away from the music channels that I have enjoyed since 1994. My only choice now is to add cable, and at the same time I will be adding HBO, since cable is offering HBO OnDemand as a free service. You understand that you are forcing the people away that can afford the additional services, because of your short sighted decision. XM would be perfect in a car but does not work in a home enviroment because of the chatter and interrupted music. And since DirecTV is almost always in the home the XM decision is one of your worse in the last eleven years.


----------



## craigo

cowboys2002 said:


> For all the people who prefer Sirius, I wonder how your comments will change when "talk king of all media" Howie Stern arrives in 2006!


hmmm....I don't see that hurting Sirius in the least bit.


----------



## craigo

Mr. Furious said:


> I have both services and find that Sirius has more DJ chatter than XM.


I too have both and I still think Sirius has less chatter. Maybe we listen to different stations. Anyway, both services are great and I highly recommend them compared to Terristerial Radio.


----------



## tbeckner

I guess that we are not alone. The silent majority on the XM issue could include people who are technically challenged, who might not post to this forum. I just hope that DirecTV gets the message. Maybe they can offer Music Choice and XM.

Decision to supplant Music Choice is costing DirecTV

Thursday, December 01, 2005
Bill Lammers
Plain Dealer Columnist
© 2005 The Plain Dealer

_"But some people loved their Music Choice channels. I heard from Jeff Luberger of Michael Technologies, a satellite and high-definition television installation expert from Euclid. He is a DirecTV dealer, and he has heard from many of his customers who are unhappy with the switch from Music Choice to XM.

"I have been inundated with calls from customers about the XM, and they all agree it's terrible," Luberger said. "I have been losing DirecTV customers to the cable companies because of it.

"Residential customers would rather pay $60 a month for digital cable just to get Music Choice," he said. "The largest complaint is the commercials and voiceovers between songs. In a restaurant that has some music playing for ambience, to have an announcer start blabbing even for a few seconds causes customers to stop, drop their forks, and the whole place quiets because they hear someone making what they thought was an announcement.""_

No doubt this article included those DirecTV business customers who used Music Choice as background music, when they were not showing sports. For them the switch to XM over Music Choice has to be brutal.


----------



## dtremain

tbeckner said:


> I guess that we are not alone. The silent majority on the XM issue could include people who are technically challenged, who might not post to this forum. I just hope that DirecTV gets the message. Maybe they can offer Music Choice and XM.
> 
> Decision to supplant Music Choice is costing DirecTV
> 
> Thursday, December 01, 2005
> Bill Lammers
> Plain Dealer Columnist
> © 2005 The Plain Dealer
> 
> _"But some people loved their Music Choice channels. I heard from Jeff Luberger of Michael Technologies, a satellite and high-definition television installation expert from Euclid. He is a DirecTV dealer, and he has heard from many of his customers who are unhappy with the switch from Music Choice to XM.
> 
> "I have been inundated with calls from customers about the XM, and they all agree it's terrible," Luberger said. "I have been losing DirecTV customers to the cable companies because of it.
> 
> "Residential customers would rather pay $60 a month for digital cable just to get Music Choice," he said. "The largest complaint is the commercials and voiceovers between songs. In a restaurant that has some music playing for ambience, to have an announcer start blabbing even for a few seconds causes customers to stop, drop their forks, and the whole place quiets because they hear someone making what they thought was an announcement.""_
> 
> No doubt this article included those DirecTV business customers who used Music Choice as background music, when they were not showing sports. For them the switch to XM over Music Choice has to be brutal.


Reporting what one installer says isn't exactly a scientific study of market trends.

This is a pretty silly column.


----------



## chadhumm

I agree XM is a bag of suck. I loved my music choice hard rock station. It didnt get replaced. The closest replacement is Squizz and it has alternative music mixed in and also talking a DJ that swears all the time. since giving it a try a few times I got sick of hearing the constant swearing and havent listened to my music channels in 2 weeks. Its sad that its come to this. For those of you interested I did call DirectTV more than once I got a returned call from customer service the person I spoke too said he agreed and would send the complaint up to upper management. I got another call from DirectTV ..im not sure who it was...but he told me there have been a lot of complaints about the XM programming ..he said changes would be made but he admitted he didnt know to what extent. he assured me because of the number of complaints it would be taken care of and also kept saying he wanted to make sure the customers know they are being heard.. he was very nice and I felt good someone finally agreed with me . lol ... So hold on people maybe in a little time this XM crap will disappear and we will have our good clean talk free music back. I appreciate all who called DTV and sent in their complaints. THANK YOU


----------



## Hodaka

> Thank you for your feedback about our new partnership with XM Satellite Radio. I'm sorry to hear that you're not pleased with this new service, and am forwarding your email on to our Programming Management team.
> 
> Our goal is to provide a wide variety of programming in order to appeal to the broadest audience possible, and we're very excited about the opportunity to bring XM Radio, Americas #1 satellite radio service, to our customers. With XM, most DIRECTV customers gain a minimum of 19 additional music and talk show channels, at no additional charge. While we understand that not all programming appeals to everyone, our ongoing research tells us that the majority of our customers like having many different options.
> 
> Thanks again for allowing us the opportunity to respond to your concerns, and I hope you'll give our new XM service a chance.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Marion
> DIRECTV Customer Service


I don't necessarily feel that they should get rid of XM.. it has it's time and place and obviously some like it. However, I do believe that they should offer MC as well or at least some other completely uninterrupted music selections..


----------



## davebaum-md

tbeckner said:


> Maybe they can offer Music Choice and XM.
> 
> You're not paying attention. Last week I posted that my father-in-law is getting BOTH XM and MC through Directv. I just don't know how's he's doing it. Clearly they are still providing the signal.
> 
> d baum


----------



## BillyT2002

Maybe D* should switch to Sirius. I'm kind of bummed about losing the MC channels too. I liked all of the disco/funk/soul channels MC had and I liked the arena rock channel too.


----------



## Mr. Furious

dtremain said:


> Reporting what one installer says isn't exactly a scientific study of market trends.
> 
> This is a pretty silly column.


There's also this little nugget:



> On XM's classic-album-rock channel, the Vault, I remember hearing the announcer explain why he was playing the 33-minute, 43-second version of the Allman Brothers Band's "Mountain Jam" after playing it just the day before. "Because I can," he said. And last week, you can be sure that you heard the long version of Arlo Guthrie's "Alice's Restaurant" Thanksgiving protorap on both the Vault and Sirius' equivalent, Deep Tracks.


The Vault is a Sirius channel. Deep Tracks is an XM channel. Nice research.


----------



## WillieWildcat

> Thank you for your feedback about our new partnership with XM Satellite Radio. I'm sorry to hear that you're not pleased with this new service, and am forwarding your email on to our Programming Management team.
> 
> Our goal is to provide a wide variety of programming in order to appeal to the broadest audience possible, and we're very excited about the opportunity to bring XM Radio, Americas #1 satellite radio service, to our customers. With XM, most DIRECTV customers gain a minimum of 19 additional music and talk show channels, at no additional charge. While we understand that not all programming appeals to everyone, our ongoing research tells us that the majority of our customers like having many different options.
> 
> Thanks again for allowing us the opportunity to respond to your concerns, and I hope you'll give our new XM service a chance.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Marion
> DIRECTV Customer Service


I received the same form e-mail from them today. Obviously since they have received so many complaints, they have this crap ready to go if you express your disdain. If XM is so damn good, how come no Liquid Metal?


----------



## cowboys2002

craigo said:


> hmmm....I don't see that hurting Sirius in the least bit.


I didn't say it was going to hurt Sirius Radio. I was wondering if the same people complaining about the amount of TALKING on XM and claim Sirius is better feel the same way about HOWARD STERN and DR. LAURA on Sirius Radio.

IMHO, the XM channels were added. I subscribed to DTV for video programming, better reception, and mostly better CS. The 100 XM channels offered keeps me from buying a home XM tuner and paying $6.95.

As with anything, if you don't like it, tune to another channel or read a book!


----------



## IndyJones1023

cowboys2002 said:


> As with anything, if you don't like it, tune to another channel or read a book!


Reading the lyrics to the hits of the 80s isn't quite as fun as listening to them. Uninterrupted!


----------



## Bob_Newhart

cowboys2002 said:


> I didn't say it was going to hurt Sirius Radio. I was wondering if the same people complaining about the amount of TALKING on XM and claim Sirius is better feel the same way about HOWARD STERN and DR. LAURA on Sirius Radio.


Are you saying, please tell me you're saying, that Dr Laura is also moving over to Sirius, so that I don't accidently run across her while I'm flipping my free radio?

These pay per listen radio stations may turn out to be pretty good if they'll just keep luring away the radio "personalities" that I can't stand. Here's hoping Jim Rome & Laura Ingraham make the switch! :up:


----------



## heySkippy

Since all of us complainers are getting exactly the same canned email reply, I'm thinking it's time we all picked up the phone and called. Perhaps someone (or a bunch of someones) who are willing to take time to call would get more attention to the problem.


----------



## IndyJones1023

I'm calling tonight.


----------



## BlindLemonLarry

cowboys2002 said:


> I didn't say it was going to hurt Sirius Radio. I was wondering if the same people complaining about the amount of TALKING on XM and claim Sirius is better feel the same way about HOWARD STERN and DR. LAURA on Sirius Radio.


Surely you're not trying to compare a DJ talking between songs on a music channel with hosts talking on TALK RADIO channels?!? One is an unwelcome interruption of programming, the other IS programming.


----------



## goony

davebaum-md said:


> Last week I posted that my father-in-law is getting BOTH XM and MC through Directv. I just don't know how's he's doing it. Clearly they are still providing the signal.


Can he actually tune them, or do they just appear in the listing? Didn't you say there were dual entries with the same channel number? Find out if if your F-I-L can really listen to them.

It's possible that the MC channels are also sold to businesses for background music and DirecTV is their distribution mechanism, thus they still remain on the DirecTV satellite but John Q. Homeuser's DirecTV account now gets fed XM instead of MC channels.

Dish Network still provides distribution for the Muzak Corp. that provides music services to many stores and businesses. I once saw a guy in a Muzak truck and he had the same Dish rooftop hardware and DBS receiver that I had at home but he was installing them at a business for their background music.

When I had Dish I used to see the Muzak channels (mono) sometimes appear in channel listings, but I could not tune them in.


----------



## goony

BillyT2002 said:


> Maybe D* should switch to Sirius.


Not much chance of that - Sirius may have an exclusive contract with Dish Network, who provides their customers with Sirius audio channels similar to DirecTV's XM audio to its customers.


----------



## restart88

Musak may be on their bird but Dish now has only Sirius on my box.


----------



## goony

restart88 said:


> Musak may be on their bird but Dish now has only Sirius on my box.


I had a funky old Dishplayer 7200 that would show all sorts of stuff in the guide data that a "normal" subscriber couldn't get. Another Dish receiver in the house would show only a subset of the channels listed by the DP7200.

Per the Wiki entry for Muzak their competitors are DMX Music and Music Choice, so it's quite possbile MC uses DirecTV for one of its delivery mechanisims.

It's interesting to read about Muzak history; excerpt: _Muzak is a trademark name invented in 1922 by Major General George O. Squier when he patented a system for the transmission and distribution of background music from phonograph records over electrical lines to workplaces.

Squier was intrigued by the made-up word Kodak being used as a trademark and so took the "mus" sound from music and added the "ak" from Kodak to create his word Muzak._


----------



## formulaben

I've tried to like them, but I can't stand it anymore. *XM SUCKS!*


----------



## IndyJones1023

Melissa just lodged my complaint.


----------



## heronbay1

I'd buy into this mass consumer rejection of XM on DTV if you didn't have every other reply from the guy w/ a cigar in his mouth. Then there's that guy that looks like Cigar guy's brother. I think you guys should recruit other family members. Have Uncle Jed write to complain he gets distracted whittling with all the DJ talk. Granny's mad cuz Jethro supposed to be out huntin' for rabbit and spends all day listening to Hank's Place.


----------



## formulaben

You're right, it couldn't possibly be because XM's selection sucks...


----------



## tbeckner

davebaum-md said:


> tbeckner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they can offer Music Choice and XM.
> 
> You're not paying attention. Last week I posted that my father-in-law is getting BOTH XM and MC through Directv. I just don't know how's he's doing it. Clearly they are still providing the signal.
> 
> d baum
> 
> 
> 
> I would say tell us all how he did it and we all will be happy. But at this point, I would say that someone is confused.
Click to expand...


----------



## tbeckner

IndyJones1023 said:


> I'm calling tonight.


I called tonight, and the customer service representative that I talked to said that she had personally received many calls from customers wishing to lodge a complain about the switch from MC to XM. Interesting! But since I believe that DirecTV made the choice based upon their pocketbook and not the best choice for their long term customers, I highly doubt that DirecTV will not change back to XM and I even doubt that they will add MC as an addition. Too bad, but I had to call anyway.


----------



## chadhumm

i lodged my complaint with DirectTV , both by email and by phone. They actually returned my call and asked questions. Whomever i was speaking to said he would make sure my complaint got forwarded to management, he told me he was sending it right then I could hear the typing lol. I dont know if that was for effect. But I got another call the next day from DTV, this individual said there have been many complaints and something would be done but didnt know to what extent, and he said he wanted the customers to know that they were being heard. It felt good to know someone agreed with me and if enough of us voice our opinion maybe we can make a difference. I pretty much stopped listening to the XM radio i couldnt take it anymore. i gave it numerous chances. if its still there when my directv contract is up then Im gone. If enough people leave I can't imagine they could afford to keep XM around.


----------



## SpacemanSpiff

In a way I have to feel sorry for both XM and D*. Satellite Radio is BIG, it's big and growing by leaps and bounds. The synergy between Sat TV and Sat Radio should be perfect. You're hitting similar demographics. Unfortunately what looked great on paper has apparently not been great in reality. D* didn't properly test their subscriber base to see how closely it was attached to MC or how averse the reaction would be to XM's style of programming.

Both companies are now in an awkard position. D*'s subscribers have voiced a negative impression of the service. Does D* drop XM? Do they bring back MC so people have a choice? If they bring back MC do they completely drop XM or only part of it? What are the contractual issues involved? Where do they squeeze bandwidth to carry both services? Does D* attempt to push XM into making programming changes to match it's subscribers desires? Does XM make changes to mollify the D* subscribers? In doing so what happens to the 6 million subscriptions that were sold to stand-alone XM service? Does it torque them off?

Right now it seems to me to be a corporate nightmare. On the other hand there are people who love XM who hated MC. How do you keep them happy while fixing the other part of your customer base?

Does anybody remember "New Coke"?


----------



## formulaben

Well said. Count me in as one of those who _thought_ it would be a good thing.


----------



## WillieWildcat

formulaben said:


> Well said. Count me in as one of those who _thought_ it would be a good thing.


I'm the same as you. I have never had any experience listening to XM in the first place, so I went into it with an open mind. But after listening to several channels that I thought would best suit my taste, I can say I don't like it. Maybe they have to add a couple of channels that aren't currently being carried. Of course I don't think that would do any good either. I would get more frustrated than I already am. My local FM radio stations stink, so I listened to MC a lot.


----------



## IndyJones1023

Me three! When I heard the news I thought "kick ass, free XM!" Only to find out now that it blows.


----------



## n6idf

I LOVE it! MC was just too repetitive.


----------



## BlankMan

Ya know, this may already have been discussed here or elsewhere, I'll admit I haven't read through this whole thread, and it may be common knowledge, I haven't researched it yet, so if this is redundant I apologize, but I suspect something.

DirecTV was GM's (General Motors) baby via it's Hughes Division. XM is GM's baby I believe. So this brings up a bunch a questions and could be the underlying reason why we now have the much inferior XM instead of the much superior, no advertising, no commercials, no talking period, only music, Music Choice channels.

Did GM piggy back XM on Hughes DirecTV birds? If not, does XM use Hughes birds? (That would seem to make sense, why use someone else's equipment when you have a division that can provide it.) Did XM go with the sale of DirecTV? Does Murdock now own XM too? Is there some affiliation between DirecTV+XM+Murdock that makes it a financial advantage for DirecTV to drop Music Choice and force XM on us?

I really suspect that someplace here lies the real reason....

Mind you, I was looking forward to XM on DirecTV, I really thought it would be great, but in reality, it is not. I like to listen to music, period. Music, no talking, at all! I don't care who you're featuring this Saturday. I don't care what you call this channel, I know what it is, I chose to listen to it. etc... I was looking to get an XM radio but now I will not be, so I am so glad this happened in a way, now I know it would have been a waste.

You really don't know what you got till it's gone...


----------



## davebaum-md

tbeckner said:


> ]I would say tell us all how he did it and we all will be happy. But at this point, I would say that someone is confused.


Here is what is apparently happening with the classical channels. He (that is, my father-in-law) receives the current XM stations on 864, 865, and 866. He receives TWO channels 834 and TWO channels 836, one of each of which is labeled as Music Choice classical stations, the other of each of these is labeled according to the XM convention (some weird kind of music we don't listen to). I've seen this. At this point, I don't see anyone this end who is particularly confused.

However, in spite of the way in which these channels are labeled, in fact 834 MC is the same program as 865 XM, and 836 MC is the same program as 866 XM.

So, further research suggests that maybe you're right, he's _not_ receiving MC channels anymore, _but_Directv_is_making_it_ look_as_if_he_is. Why? I've no idea, unless it's contractual. Mind you, I didn't bother to check out what's going on with all the OTHER Music-Choice-labelled channels he's still getting.

d baum


----------



## WillieWildcat

BlankMan said:


> Mind you, I was looking forward to XM on DirecTV, I really thought it would be great, but in reality, it is not. I like to listen to music, period. Music, no talking, at all! I don't care who you're featuring this Saturday. I don't care what you call this channel, I know what it is, I chose to listen to it. etc... I was looking to get an XM radio but now I will not be, so I am so glad this happened in a way, now I know it would have been a waste.
> 
> You really don't know what you got till it's gone...


If there is one benefit (if you can call it that), I too was going to purchase an XM unit and service. DirecTV saved me some money there.


----------



## FireMen2003

> DirecTV was GM's (General Motors) baby via it's Hughes Division. XM is GM's baby I believe. So this brings up a bunch a questions and could be the underlying reason why we now have the much inferior XM instead of the much superior, no advertising, no commercials, no talking period, only music, Music Choice channels.
> 
> Did GM piggy back XM on Hughes DirecTV birds? If not, does XM use Hughes birds? (That would seem to make sense, why use someone else's equipment when you have a division that can provide it.) Did XM go with the sale of DirecTV? Does Murdock now own XM too? Is there some affiliation between DirecTV+XM+Murdock that makes it a financial advantage for DirecTV to drop Music Choice and force XM on us?


No to almost everything. Directv after it was purchased by Murdoch dumped its portion of XM that it had acquired during the purchase.

HNS did make the birds for XM but they are completely different from Directv satellites that provides service to us. XM is a completely different company from Directv. No corporate connection.


----------



## BlankMan

Thanks, I was looking for some sane logical reason why they would switch from commercial free music to commercial saturated music, guess this wasn't it, but it probably was due to $$ savings for DTV.


----------



## tbb1226

SpacemanSpiff said:


> Right now it seems to me to be a corporate nightmare.


It's my considered opinion that you may be projecting your own personal preferences on the whole of DirecTV's subscriber base in making this statement. It's easy to do because you've got a few like-minded buddies in this forum agreeing with your opinion, but you really can't know if there are enough XM haters out there to say that "D*'s subscribers have voiced a negative impression of the service." For all we know, the majority of DirecTV's subscribers prefer the XM channels, and they don't happen to frequent the TiVo forums.

My guess is that a huge majority of subscribers pay no attention to the music-only channels on DirecTV, and those that do notice them are about evenly split between MC and XM. Among those who say now that they don't like XM, many are simply accustomed to the unobtrusive style and repetitive music selection on the MC channels, so they have to adjust their expectations -- but they will, because they value the television service they get from DirecTV far more than the music-only service.

A very rare subscriber it is that will actually change *television* service providers over a music-only service. I would warrant that even those who have boldy proclaimed here that they would do it will wind up realizing the foolishness of it and not do it.


----------



## chadhumm

Ive called and emailed DirecTV about the "bag of suck" XM radio. Does anyone know the address of direcTV so i can write them. I miss the talk free radio with better music that we had before. Ive been with dtv since 1993, Im going to have to switch to the dishnetwork to get a rock and roll station. XM is a huge disappointment.


----------



## dtremain

tbb1226 said:


> It's my considered opinion that you may be projecting your own personal preferences on the whole of DirecTV's subscriber base in making this statement. It's easy to do because you've got a few like-minded buddies in this forum agreeing with your opinion, but you really can't know if there are enough XM haters out there to say that "D*'s subscribers have voiced a negative impression of the service." For all we know, the majority of DirecTV's subscribers prefer the XM channels, and they don't happen to frequent the TiVo forums.
> 
> My guess is that a huge majority of subscribers pay no attention to the music-only channels on DirecTV, and those that do notice them are about evenly split between MC and XM. Among those who say now that they don't like XM, many are simply accustomed to the unobtrusive style and repetitive music selection on the MC channels, so they have to adjust their expectations -- but they will, because they value the television service they get from DirecTV far more than the music-only service.
> 
> A very rare subscriber it is that will actually change *television* service providers over a music-only service. I would warrant that even those who have boldy proclaimed here that they would do it will wind up realizing the foolishness of it and not do it.


I quite agree. I simply can't imagine anyone dropping Directv over this. Perhaps I'm biased in that I far prefer XM to Music Choice, but had the change gone the other way, I certainly would not be thinking of quitting the service. I spend a lot more time watching television with it than listening to music over it. The music channels are simply a convenient blip in the whole picture.

A handful of people are posting over and over here and making it look like a groundswell. I have no doubt that the suits at Directv know better and are pretty underwhelmed by the whole thing.

But, continue to vent if it makes you feel good.


----------



## IndyJones1023

I heard an ad on FM tonight on the way home for XM. They were blabbering on about "commercial free" music. Blah. They're full of sh!t. I don't care if they interrupt the music with "buy Metamucil" or "we're XM and now here's A Flock of Seagulls" or "check out our comedy channel 120," those are all advertising something else. Commercials. Commercial free my ass.


----------



## BlankMan

Can one of you people who like XM over MC explain to me why is it you like talking on supposedly music only channels? And don't get into the repetitive thing that I'm hearing with MC channels, I listen in long enough stretchs and XM is just as repetitive, at least on the channels I am listening to. So I really would like to understand why, on music channels, talking is tolerated when the talking is not mentioning the song name or artist, which would be the one thing I could understand. Not to be a SA, but you want talk, listen to a talk station or OTA radio, but you want commercial free music then it should be just that, advertising free music, no talking. Period.


----------



## craigo

Let me start by saying that I am not a fan of XM. I am, however, a fan of Sirius. I have Sirius in my car and my home. After listening to XM for the past month or so, I am glad I chose Sirius over XM. IMHO, Sirius has better music, sports and programming over all.

In saying this, I have 1 question for you XM bashers? Are you guys crazy? With all do respect, do you actually think by complaining to Direct TV, they are going to change anything? MC vs. XM blah.blah.blah....Who cares......

I ask each and every one of you, when you signed up for Direct TV, was it because of MC at the time? Probably not. Out of the 6 million+ subscribers they have, do you think the 50 or 100 people here complaining in the "Tivo Community" are going to have any impact? Heck no.

C'mon people. Relax and enjoy the "TV" programming.

This thread needs to end.


----------



## SpacemanSpiff

Given the fact that people are getting callbacks from D* as well as e-mails that acknowledge the complaints, what makes you think that the people on this board are the only ones complaining?

If there were only 60 upset customers total would they give any of them the time of day? Heck no. The response shows that there is a larger issue than we here have seen.


----------



## tbb1226

SpacemanSpiff said:


> Given the fact that people are getting callbacks from D* as well as e-mails that acknowledge the complaints, what makes you think that the people on this board are the only ones complaining?
> 
> If there were only 60 upset customers total would they give any of them the time of day? Heck no. The response shows that there is a larger issue than we here have seen.


Don't assume that a personal contact means they are going to do something constructive. It sometimes takes a while, but DirecTV responds to every customer complaint they get. I got a call back when I e-mailed to complain about the NFL HD ripoff package, and I got a call back when I complained about not getting HD baseball from the Extra Innings package. In neither case did they satisfy my demands, but they responded. It's what they do.


----------



## dtremain

BlankMan said:


> Can one of you people who like XM over MC explain to me why is it you like talking on supposedly music only channels? And don't get into the repetitive thing that I'm hearing with MC channels, I listen in long enough stretchs and XM is just as repetitive, at least on the channels I am listening to. So I really would like to understand why, on music channels, talking is tolerated when the talking is not mentioning the song name or artist, which would be the one thing I could understand. Not to be a SA, but you want talk, listen to a talk station or OTA radio, but you want commercial free music then it should be just that, advertising free music, no talking. Period.


Okay. I suppose my music tastes are different from yours. I've been listening, for example to XM Classics. Most of the programs are programmed and hosted by Martin Booksmith. Mr. Booksmith is a highly respected expert on classical music and a former NPR host. His introductions to the musical works add to my enjoyment of them because he lends his knowledge to the programs. He also produces the programs around appropriate and intelligent themes.

It reminds me of the "good old days" of New York classical music before stations either dropped the format or went "classical light." On the pop music channels I've listened to (primarly the heavier classic rock station) and the jazz stations, I haven't heard any announcers.

People complain about the announcers on the 60's station. I've listened to it, but haven't heard any announcers.

I'm very happy with the playlists and with the well produced radio programs rather than just the aural wallpaper that Music Choice provided.


----------



## dtremain

craigo said:


> Out of the 6 million+ subscribers they have, do you think the 50 or 100 people here complaining in the "Tivo Community" are going to have any impact?


More like ten by my estimation.


----------



## tbb1226

chadhumm said:


> Ive been with dtv since 1993, ...


Interesting claim, considering DirecTV didn't even launch until '94. I bet you really enjoyed your Music Choice on DirecTV back in the day, didn't you?


----------



## dtremain

SpacemanSpiff said:


> Given the fact that people are getting callbacks from D* as well as e-mails that acknowledge the complaints, what makes you think that the people on this board are the only ones complaining?
> 
> If there were only 60 upset customers total would they give any of them the time of day? Heck no. The response shows that there is a larger issue than we here have seen.


Sure. I was unhappy with a hotel room and left criticism on the little courtesy response card. I got a letter from the manager of the hotel acknowledging my concern and telling me that it was taken up with the appropriate staff.

Do you really think it was taken up with anybody? Do you think I was sent a letter because a lot of people complained? Do you think they are going to change one little thing?

Of course not.

Companies respond in writing to consumer complaints no matter how few or many there are.


----------



## tbb1226

BlankMan said:


> I really would like to understand why, on music channels, talking is tolerated when the talking is not mentioning the song name or artist, which would be the one thing I could understand.


I've had XM in my car for a few months prior to the DirecTV switch, and I have never heard anyone on a music channel talk about anything other than the music.

I'm not big on the Decades channels, which I've heard might have some retro news and throwback ads. That sort of thing I don't appreciate. I do sometimes appreciate an interesting fact or story about the artists, or maybe even a personal anecdote about the music in the life of the speaker can be cool. These kinds of things can serve to connect me to the music a bit more, if done well and not too often. I don't think they do it too often, so it's OK by me.

Aside from that, there are more channels on XM with music that I like to hear than there ever was on Music Choice. A short speaking interlude every twenty or thirty minutes doesn't offset that plus.


----------



## SpacemanSpiff

I do believe that critiques both positive and negative are taken up with the "appropriate" staff. Companies that pay lip service to customer feedback don't stay around very long.


----------



## BlankMan

When I want to hear talk I listen to NPR myself, on the way to work every morning. On the way home I listen to an AM talk show, any other time it's usually NPR unless they have something on I don't like or am not interested in, then it's an OTA FM commercial packed music station.

I can see someone coming on talking about the music being played and adding anecdotes, sorta, but would not be my choice and is not what I'm hearing, and it is still not living up to expectations that the listener originally has. When it is billed (as in advertised) and sold as "Commercial Free Music", that to many implies all music no non music interruptions. As we all have come to know now, that it not the case. Although technically, maybe not commercials, there are a lot of advertisements, and to me, commercials, advertisements, same difference.

On the old MC channels I mostly listened to the Blues channel, 841 I believe, it was a pretty decent mix of really old and current. Sometimes I'd listen to 828 a Country channel that played kinda rockin' Country music. I would hear the same songs from day to day, but rarely, if ever (that I can remember) would hear repeats during the course of the day. And I listened anywhere from a couple hours a day to 8, 9, 10 hours a day. (Headphones to block out background noise while I work.) XM's Blues channel seems to play mostly the really really old Blues, a lot that I am not familiar with. As such I haven't listened to it a lot because it's not quite my cup of tea. But maybe I'm not giving it a fair shake and maybe I just hit it at times when that was the genre. BUT, every time I did listen to it, talking, talking telling me things I really didn't care to hear, I want to hear music.

Lately I've been listening to Highway 16 (I swear owning a pickup truck now made me listen...  ), and on that channel every few songs they gots to tell you you're listening to Highway 16. Like I forgot from 20 minutes ago?!?! And they tell you how to contact them, I think, I don't want to nor care so I tune that part out. And they tell you who they're featuring this Saturday (that's where that came from) and I don't really care, I don't listen on the weekends and I'm sure as heck not going to tune in special to hear anyone, period. I listen Monday through Friday (excluding Holidays unless I have to work) and between the hours of 08:00 and 18:00. So, just play music, don't interrupt, just play music.

If these were suppose to be All Sports Commercial Free channels and every 10, 15 minutes someone came on tellin' you how to make a better quilt or a better way to knit two pearl three, although technically not commercials either, I bet they'd be a whole lot more people raisin' holy h*ll about it!


----------



## heySkippy

craigo said:


> With all do respect, do you actually think by complaining to Direct TV, they are going to change anything?


Wouldn't be the first time. If enough noise is made to start a critical mass then the media picks up on it and reports which brings more people to the cause. I definitely think something could be made to change. I have started polling DTV subscribers on other boards I frequent and am advocating they call and write if they're not happy. I'm sure there is a tipping point, it's just up to us to see if we can get to it.


----------



## dtremain

macquariumguy said:


> Wouldn't be the first time. If enough noise is made to start a critical mass then the media picks up on it and reports which brings more people to the cause. I definitely think something could be made to change. I have started polling DTV subscribers on other boards I frequent and am advocating they call and write if they're not happy. I'm sure there is a tipping point, it's just up to us to see if we can get to it.


And, to hell with us subscribers who think that XM is an improvement!

You can take that view. I doubt that Directv will. This is a subjective judgment, not a clear cut problem, and you are just on the louder side of it. I am quite certain you are not the larger side.

The largest side, I'm sure, hasn't even noticed that there have ever been music channels.


----------



## schaltegger

XM is great - I listen to it in my car and at work all day. I'd been streaming it through my PC at home, too, until DirecTV replaced the "bag of suck" that is MC. I'll take XM over MC any day of the week. I could listen to MC for two hours and often hear repeated songs or stuff that barely fit the genre for the channel.  XM has a MUCH wider catalog, the stations with hosts offer a couple minute's worth of knowledgeable commentary every ten - twenty minutes, and the channel selection is much wider.


----------



## dtremain

BlankMan said:


> I don't listen on the weekends and I'm sure as heck not going to tune in special to hear anyone, period. I listen Monday through Friday (excluding Holidays unless I have to work) and between the hours of 08:00 and 18:00. So, just play music, don't interrupt, just play music.


Do you work at home? Otherwise I have to presume that you subscribe to XM? Is that correct? If so, and forgive me if I am confused, are you telling me that you pay $12.95 a month for something you don't like?


----------



## heySkippy

dtremain said:


> And, to hell with us subscribers who think that XM is an improvement!


I would never say something like that but I am not responsible for your happiness. Since you know a subset of subscribers are unhappy and openly complaining it would probably be in your own self-interest to let DTV know that you are happy with XM.


----------



## heySkippy

I just registered a complaint with XM through their website. Assuming DTV and XM talk to each other, it can't hurt for both sides to know what's happening.

What else could be done to bring attention to the issue? It'd be great to find a way to get a story about this linked to Fark or Slashdot or ???


----------



## IndyJones1023

Good ideas, Mac!


----------



## WillieWildcat

It sounds to me that the people who like XM radio and the channels on DirecTV, are already XM subscribers. Of course you have an obvious bias. You PAY for the service!!

We the DirecTV customers who are being force-fed XM and are fans of MC and their line-up of stations have every right to be upset. Can I go out and purchase a MC receiver for my home or car? NO!

Are you XM people getting it yet?


----------



## BlankMan

dtremain said:


> Do you work at home? Otherwise I have to presume that you subscribe to XM? Is that correct? If so, and forgive me if I am confused, are you telling me that you pay $12.95 a month for something you don't like?


Are you kidding? Pay anything for something I don't like? And if I subscribed I would have known XM was a *bag of suck* long before DirecTV got it. I stream it via one of my Linux servers so I can listen to it where ever I am that has an Internet connection or WiFi.


----------



## BlankMan

macquariumguy said:


> I just registered a complaint with XM through their website. Assuming DTV and XM talk to each other, it can't hurt for both sides to know what's happening.


I did that too yesterday with XM and DTV. Got a human reply from DTV, got a automatic form email from XM saying the can't respond to every message, the usual BS. So I still had XM's "Thank you for contacting us" page up so I hit the back button and submit a few more times so they got multiple copies of my message so they will take notice. Had to do the same thing with ITT Cannon earlier this month. Asked them in October for some component specs, didn't hear anything for days so every couple days I asked again. Finally in December when I still hadn't heard anything did the back->submit thing 42 times, that got the attention of the Product Manager who contacted me and I finally got the specs. Turns out a local Distributor was give the info in October and was suppose to contact me but sat on it instead.


----------



## BlankMan

schaltegger said:


> XM is great - I listen to it in my car and at work all day. I'd been streaming it through my PC at home, too, until DirecTV replaced the "bag of suck" that is MC. I'll take XM over MC any day of the week. I could listen to MC for two hours and often hear repeated songs or stuff that barely fit the genre for the channel. XM has a MUCH wider catalog, the stations with hosts offer a couple minute's worth of knowledgeable commentary every ten - twenty minutes, and the channel selection is much wider.


So what do you listen to on XM? Music? With talking interruptions? And you like that aspect? Then why pay for XM just listen to OTA radio. If not, i.e. you're not listening to music then XM may very well be great for the other content it provides that you listen to. *BUT* the issue here is with the XM music channels and how they went from MC all music, commercial free, advertisement free, talking free, to XM packed commercials, advertisements and talking. IMO


----------



## BlankMan

Well let's see what the  poll says.


----------



## dtremain

WillieWildcat said:


> It sounds to me that the people who like XM radio and the channels on DirecTV, are already XM subscribers. Of course you have an obvious bias. You PAY for the service!!


Not me. If you look back at earlier threads when the change was first announced, I voiced my opposition to satellite radio in general, seeing it as an attack against those few indie local radio stations that still exist.

But now that it's here, it is clear to me, from the perspective of someone who prefers well-produced radio to bland aural wallpaper, that it is far superior to MC.


----------



## chadhumm

tbb1226 said:


> Interesting claim, considering DirecTV didn't even launch until '94. I bet you really enjoyed your Music Choice on DirecTV back in the day, didn't you?


Im not sure the exact date I signed up it was around 1993. I'll admit music choice wasnt the reason I subscribed to DTV in fact I probably didnt even know they had it. It was a pleasant added bonuses which in the long run made me stick with DTV. Back then I don't even know who the competition was maybe echostar turning to dishnetwork. Nevertheless for those that say the music change isnt enough to switch providers, I ask why not. Everything else is the same FX on DTV is the same as the FX on Dishnetwork. And if you say the music channels arent important why did they switch and more importantly why are all their new advertisements mentioning the XM programming. Apparently DTV thought it would bring in more customer, maybe it will. Another thing i'd like to address is someone mentioned that all the talk/chatter is always music related.... maybe it depends on the channels that you listen too, but that is not the case on the channels Ive listened to. In fact on the 1 rock station, less than half of the DJ talk is music related. Another issue is the amount of choices we have and again it depends on the genre of music. Those that like rock music have less choice, maybe for the other genres the choices have improved I don't know because I don't listen to them. and as far as the repititiveness of the songs it seems to be a wash. Another issue is the advertising and talk. We went from ad and talk free to XM, there are ADS there is talk..non music talk. IndyJones I agree with you..witches of eastwick..wtf. All these are factual reason I prefer MC over Xm I also have a few that are just my personal opinions. I don't like the profanity between every few songs it obviously never used to be a problem. Im givng XM another try right now and it appears to be o.k. it during the weekdays that its a problem. But I have it set up that i have music in every room in my house, I now have to turn it off when family and friends are over so i don't subject them to it.. Which is ridiculous it shouldnt be necessary. I'm not a prude i swear, not a lot but I do/I don't think its necessary for it on "TALK FREE" radio. I'm interested to know how others feel good or bad, about XM. It would be great if we could have some sort of a poll as someone mentioned. It would be so difficult being this is such minute sample of DTV cutomers and it would be skewed beyond belief lol. being most of us here came to complain about XM rather than came here to defend it. Our complaints to DTV probably wont have much influence, not as much a lot of customers cancelling their subscriptions, but most arent going to cancel "just for the music". they will keep it and not listen to it or listen to it and not be completely satisfied with it. To close........giving XM a second chance didnt work out. I just found out the profanity is just as bad on the weekend. They played a clip of Billy Bob Thorton swearing, from some movie--how is this music related.


----------



## BlankMan

Well said chadhumm! And yes, all the talk I hear on Highway 16 is not related in any way to the song they just played or the song they're going to play.

I just don't understand why people like their music to be interrupted by talking??? How then can they listen to albums or CD's?? There's no talking between songs or every couple songs. Do they re-record these and interject talking every so often so their more comfortable with it?


----------



## SpacemanSpiff

How come they need a channel promo to tell me what channel I'm listening to? All I have to do is push the Info button and voila' there it is.

How come they need to tell me the song and artist I just heard? Once again the Info button is our friend?

Same goes if I were listening to XM on a stand-alone receiver.


----------



## BlankMan

Well said SS. I've been asking the same thing and none of the XM supporters have addressed it.

Wow. I just had to interrupt my typing to answer the phone. It was DirecTV in response to my *XM bag of suck* email to them. The lady listened to all the reasons why I'd like MC back, like talking, commercials, advertisements, telling me the station I'm listening to when I know what I'm listening to, telling me who they're featuring Saturday when I don't care, etc. She said this was they kind of info they want to hear and she was going to relay it to Programming Management. She stressed that DirecTV does not want to lose any customers over it and I mentioned I have no current obligation to stay with them, so...


----------



## tbb1226

chadhumm said:


> someone mentioned that all the talk/chatter is always music related.... maybe it depends on the channels that you listen too, but that is not the case on the channels Ive listened to. In fact on the 1 rock station, less than half of the DJ talk is music related.
> 
> Another issue is the amount of choices we have and again it depends on the genre of music. Those that like rock music have less choice, maybe for the other genres the choices have improved I don't know because I don't listen to them.


I don't understand why you are lying to yourself (and us) just so you can make yourself miserable. XM has at least 10 rock stations to choose from, and only three of them have any "profanity" whatsoever. Now, your definition of "rock music" is either extremely narrow-minded, or you are unnecessarily punishing yourself by listening to the one station you've picked on.

You keep harping about all the chatter on "the channels I've listened to", yet all your other comments are regarding only Squizz-XL. I suspect you haven't really listened to much else, probably because you only like five songs, and those five songs are played most often on Squizz?

Listening to a single channel that is listed openly as "explicit language" and then complaining about the language is patently ridiculous.


> They played a clip of Billy Bob Thorton swearing, from some movie--how is this music related.


Oh, my god! The horror!


----------



## BlankMan

tbb1226 said:


> Oh, my god! The horror!


Most responsible parents with young children try to prevent those children form this type of thing. If this station which to the best of my knowledge does not display a Rating for Language on DirecTV so a parent will know, has profanity intermingled, that is not right and I can see chadhumm's problem with it. I too would have a problem with it under those circumstances.

Obviously you must feel profanity is Ok in all environments to all audiences, not everyone else does.


----------



## tbb1226

BlankMan said:


> If this station which to the best of my knowledge does not display a Rating for Language on DirecTV so a parent will know, has profanity intermingled, that is not right and I can see chadhumm's problem with it. I too would have a problem with it under those circumstances.
> 
> Obviously you must feel profanity is Ok in all environments to all audiences, not everyone else does.


Obviously, your "best knowledge" is not so good, because the Squizz channel and the other XL- labeled channels are designated with "Rated R" on DirecTV. Responsible parents already have the "Rated R" block turned on.

Nobody said profanity is OK for all environments. You really should cut back on the hyperbole and leaps of judgment if you want people to take you seriously.


----------



## BlankMan

tbb1226 said:


> Obviously, your "best knowledge" is not so good, because the Squizz channel and the other XL- labeled channels are designated with "Rated R" on DirecTV. Responsible parents already have the "Rated R" block turned on.


Ah. You are correct. I just looked and saw Boneyard has an R rating too. Like I said to the best of my knowledge. I use the the Favorite Channels list, as such I only have 2 or 3 XM channels in there so I never saw a rating other then "_none_" And for this you take this opportunity to slam me instead of relaying this information to me civilly, all because I choose to disagree with you.


> Nobody said profanity is OK for all environments. You really should cut back on the hyperbole and leaps of judgment if you want people to take you seriously.


And maybe if you weren't always on the attack and could participate in a debate without always resorting to character assassinations you would have more credibility and people would listen to you instead of ignoring you.


----------



## BlindLemonLarry

BlankMan said:


> On the old MC channels I mostly listened to the Blues channel, 841 I believe, it was a pretty decent mix of really old and current.......XM's Blues channel seems to play mostly the really really old Blues, a lot that I am not familiar with. As such I haven't listened to it a lot because it's not quite my cup of tea. But maybe I'm not giving it a fair shake and maybe I just hit it at times when that was the genre. BUT, every time I did listen to it, talking, talking telling me things I really didn't care to hear, I want to hear music.


I've been listening to the Blues channel for several hours this morning, and have come to the same conclusion. I definitely preferred the "mix" on the MC Blues channel, there was a better balance of roots/acoustic vs modern electric blues.

Still, my initial impression was fairly positive....until a DJ started yakking over the top of an incoming song, in a David Lee Roth tone of voice: "Folks, you wouldn't believe this XM studio I'm talking to you from...man, it's like crazy out of control, like a spaceship! Yow!!!" It was the least bluesey thing I've ever heard, and a totally unwelcome interruption.

While I can't see cancelling my DirecTV over it, I definitely prefer the continuous music that MC served up.


----------



## BlankMan

BlindLemonLarry said:


> "Folks, you wouldn't believe this XM studio I'm talking to you from...man, it's like crazy out of control, like a spaceship! Yow!!!"


I wonder if this is the value added talking that in tbb1226's opinion makes XM better?


----------



## formulaben

I was at a friend's house last night who has Comcast...guess what we ended up listening to over drinks? (cough MC cough.) For the first time ever, I'm thinking about switching. I can get an HD DVR with NO COMMITTMENT/CONTRACT OR DVR TO PURCHASE. Right off the bat I'd be saving ~$400 for the HD DVR that D* sells.


----------



## urkel-Os

If commercial breaks are so annoying, Tivo an hour or so of some channel, and use 30s skips when the offending breaks occur. If you have a SA, you could even do TTG to get rid of tunes that you dislike as well. (Ok, just kidding about the TTG.)


----------



## formulaben

urkel-Os said:


> If commercial breaks are so annoying, Tivo an hour or so of some channel, and use 30s skips when the offending breaks occur. If you have a SA, you could even do TTG to get rid of tunes that you dislike as well. (Ok, just kidding about the TTG.)


Reasons why this is impracticle:

1) Directv DVRs are not allows to record music content
2) I don't know _anyone_ who sits on the couch _watching_ music (remote in hand, ready to execute 30-second skip)
3) The entire purpose of PAYING for radio is to eliminate talking


----------



## crkeehn

tbb1226 said:


> I've had XM in my car for a few months prior to the DirecTV switch, and I have never heard anyone on a music channel talk about anything other than the music.
> 
> I'm not big on the Decades channels, which I've heard might have some retro news and throwback ads. That sort of thing I don't appreciate. I do sometimes appreciate an interesting fact or story about the artists, or maybe even a personal anecdote about the music in the life of the speaker can be cool. These kinds of things can serve to connect me to the music a bit more, if done well and not too often. I don't think they do it too often, so it's OK by me.
> 
> Aside from that, there are more channels on XM with music that I like to hear than there ever was on Music Choice. A short speaking interlude every twenty or thirty minutes doesn't offset that plus.


The 40s channel is one that plays retro news. It kind of threw me the first time I heard it because I didn't expect it. Personally I find it to be delightful, a taste of the decade. I haven't listened to the 60s channel too much, I enjoy the music but haven't been conscious of any obtrusive chatter.

I have to agree that I am listening far more to XM than I ever would have to Music Choice. My wife is a regular listener now, especially the 40s' channel and the holiday channels. She never listened to Music Choice at all.


----------



## tbeckner

urkel-Os said:


> If commercial breaks are so annoying, Tivo an hour or so of some channel, and use 30s skips when the offending breaks occur. If you have a SA, you could even do TTG to get rid of tunes that you dislike as well. (Ok, just kidding about the TTG.)


You cannot do this on a DirecTiVo. But do you believe that I should work with a remote in my hand?


----------



## tbeckner

BlindLemonLarry said:


> Still, my initial impression was fairly positive....until a DJ started yakking over the top of an incoming song, in a David Lee Roth tone of voice: "Folks, you wouldn't believe this XM studio I'm talking to you from...man, it's like crazy out of control, like a spaceship! Yow!!!"


I find the "YOU ARE LISTENING TO CHANNEL 106" crud meaningless.

I guess we should realize that XM RADIO, is just that RADIO and it's roots come from RADIO, and RADIO is all about talking, self promotions, and in a CAR, you are listening to CHANNEL 106 is just fine, but at home it is JUST TACKY.


----------



## urkel-Os

formulaben said:


> Reasons why this is impracticle:





> 1) Directv DVRs are not allows to record music content


Ok, didn't know about that -- thanks for the info. Only used my SA for XM so far.


> 2) I don't know _anyone_ who sits on the couch _watching_ music (remote in hand, ready to execute 30-second skip)


I agree with you in part, although have just returned from doing some chores, and XM was playing on the SA all along with a nice buffer built up. It's actually ok to sit here while websurfing and flick the skip every so often to jump past an annoying tune or break. Unfortunately, no visual cues for knowing when to quit advancing once "screensaver" mode kicks in.


> 3) The entire purpose of PAYING for radio is to eliminate talking


My D* service isn't commercial-free, plus D* advertises on some of its own channels! Comquack did the same back when I was a subscriber and probably still does. Both still beat the alternatives for most people. Why should XM be different in this respect? MC was ok, but XM seems to offer more channels that I would actually listen to, and is the better alternative IMHO.


----------



## chadhumm

tbb1226 said:


> I don't understand why you are lying to yourself (and us) just so you can make yourself miserable. XM has at least 10 rock stations to choose from, and only three of them have any "profanity" whatsoever. Now, your definition of "rock music" is either extremely narrow-minded, or you are unnecessarily punishing yourself by listening to the one station you've picked on.
> 
> You keep harping about all the chatter on "the channels I've listened to", yet all your other comments are regarding only Squizz-XL. I suspect you haven't really listened to much else, probably because you only like five songs, and those five songs are played most often on Squizz?
> 
> Listening to a single channel that is listed openly as "explicit language" and then complaining about the language is patently ridiculous.
> Oh, my god! The horror!


OK TBB1226 if thats the case give me the channel numbers of the hard rock stations that replaced the music choice hard rock station because Im having a hell of a time finding them...it. Leave out the ones that have alternative music i dont care much for that. I like a lot more than 5 songs in fact Id say I liked 9 out of 10 songs on music choice hard rock and about 2 out of 3 on XM-squizz. Thats fine Im complaining about all the crap in addition to it. And you are right my profanity complaints are about 1 station in particular-squizz.....but guess what thats the kind of music I like and the kind of music want to listen too I shouldnt have to change my musical tastes to accomodate XM. And Thanks Blankman...I agree with you 100%. The only good thing I can say about XM is that it comes in handy if your "info" button is broke.


----------



## BlankMan

formulaben said:


> 1) Directv DVRs are not allows to record music content


Yes you can, or could with Music Choice, haven't tried it yet with XM.


----------



## chrpai

BlankMan said:


> Yes you can, or could with Music Choice, haven't tried it yet with XM.


My SD-DVR80 wouldn't record Music Choice and it won't record XM. Now I'm sure I could just set the channel and start recording to an 8 track player or something but I'm sure that isn't what you meant.


----------



## BlankMan

chrpai said:


> My SD-DVR80 wouldn't record Music Choice and it won't record XM. Now I'm sure I could just set the channel and start recording to an 8 track player or something but I'm sure that isn't what you meant.


It's a well known fact here at TC that DTiVo's could be made to record MC channels. But ya know, in your opinion I'm just a troll so what do I know...


----------



## formulaben

BlankMan said:


> It's a well known fact here at TC that DTiVo's *could* be made to record MC channels. But ya know, in your opinion I'm just a troll so what do I know...


Could. Well, I guess it's my fault for not stating the obvious...

*UNHACKED* STOCK DIRECTV (not stand-alone Tivo) DVRs CANNOT RECORD MUSIC CHANNELS.


----------



## BlankMan

formulaben said:


> Could. Well, I guess it's my fault for not stating the obvious...
> 
> *UNHACKED* STOCK DIRECTV (not stand-alone Tivo) DVRs CANNOT RECORD MUSIC CHANNELS.


Bet me.

One of my T-60's is currently recording channel 814 Highway 16.

Took me a while to remember how to do it since the last time I did it was in August.

If any of you people doubt me, I will gladly take a picture of the screen and post it for all to see.


----------



## BlindLemonLarry

tbeckner said:


> I guess we should realize that XM RADIO, is just that RADIO and it's roots come from RADIO, and RADIO is all about...


I think you've really hit on something there: Music Choice felt like something more...like a premium service. A premium MUSIC service. XM just feels like listening to the radio, albeit with more options. While I would otherwise consider it a welcome addition to my DirecTV account, it's a poor replacement for MC.


----------



## heySkippy

Neither of my HDVR2 units would record the old MC channels. Haven't tried with the XM channels yet. Not that it matters, if I could it would solve nothing.


----------



## BlankMan

formulaben said:


> Could. Well, I guess it's my fault for not stating the obvious...
> 
> *UNHACKED* STOCK DIRECTV (not stand-alone Tivo) DVRs CANNOT RECORD MUSIC CHANNELS.


( Bet me. )**2

My totally stock HR10-250 is currently recording channel 814 Highway 16 also.

If you think outside the box and take _that can't be done_ as nothing more then a challenge, almost everything can be done.

It really has never been too difficult to make any DTiVo record Music Channels.

My motto has always been _We can do the impossible, it just takes us a little longer..._


----------



## chrpai

chrpai said:


> My SD-DVR80 wouldn't record Music Choice and it won't record XM. Now I'm sure I could just set the channel and start recording to an 8 track player or something but I'm sure that isn't what you meant.


Look at what I posted. I didn't say my SD-DVR80 couldn't record MC/XM, I said it wouldn't. I get a message that says "Sorry, this feature is unavailable for audio only programs".

I didn't mention any other models or any other hacked software loads. I also didn't claim that my remote was longer or had more girth then yours. Geesh, ever hear of YMMV?


----------



## BlankMan

chrpai said:


> Look at what I posted.  I didn't say my SD-DVR80 couldn't record MC/XM, I said it wouldn't. I get a message that says "Sorry, this feature is unavailable for audio only programs".
> 
> I didn't mention any other models or any other hacked software loads. I also didn't claim that my remote was longer or had more girth then yours. Geesh, ever hear of YMMV?


Still betcha could.


----------



## chrpai

BlankMan said:


> Still betcha could.


I probably could. Frankly I don't have the interest. I was given the Tivo for free without a harddrive. I used MFSTools to load an image and thats all I feel like doing. The Tivo is for my wife and to her it's just an appliance. I have other toys I play with when I have spare time on my hands.


----------



## Draven X. Byrne

tbeckner said:


> I find the "YOU ARE LISTENING TO CHANNEL 106" crud meaningless.
> 
> I guess we should realize that XM RADIO, is just that RADIO and it's roots come from RADIO, and RADIO is all about talking, self promotions, and in a CAR, you are listening to CHANNEL 106 is just fine, but at home it is JUST TACKY.


And your opinion is fine - except that there isn't a XM Home service - same service everywhere.

I have refrained from posting on this thread because I believe it to be a stupid waste of space (my opinion  ) but - come on - get over it! Don't like XM - then stop listening to it and *****ing about it - Like MC - then go away. No one is forcing you to stay - on top of that threads like this seem to be a good excuse to plump certain people's posting numbers as well. . . . .

DXB


----------



## TX WJ

I have Directv, XM and Sirius.

I never could get into the Music Choice channels, and I can't get into most of XM's Music channels either. I prefer Sirius for music.

I have XM for talk and MLB.

Some like XM, some like Music Choice, and some like Sirius.

I know that Dish has Sirius and I think most people liked the switch.


----------



## tbeckner

Draven X. Byrne said:


> And your opinion is fine - except that there isn't a XM Home service - same service everywhere.
> 
> I have refrained from posting on this thread because I believe it to be a stupid waste of space (my opinion  ) but - come on - get over it! Don't like XM - then stop listening to it and *****ing about it - Like MC - then go away. No one is forcing you to stay - on top of that threads like this seem to be a good excuse to plump certain people's posting numbers as well. . . . .
> 
> DXB


Already have, added cable for Music Choice and HBO OnDemand. I would say that by now my *****ing about XM RADIO is as bad as XM RADIO's chatter is to people who like Music Choice's uninterrupted music.

But then again, my opinion about XM RADIO's chatter is JUST AS IMPORTANT as your opinion is, but then you don't have to READ my opinion, but if I want to listen to music on DirecTV, I have to listen to XM RADIO's chatter. There is a big difference.

If you don't like people's opinions, then you do not have to read them, do you? The same cannot be said about listening to uninterrupted music on DirecTV NOW!

I do have to agree with you, it is NOT XM HOME music service, it is XM RADIO, maybe great in a car or on a portable as a replacement for bad FM RADIO, but XM RADIO just does not work as an uninterrupted music service for the home or some businesses.


----------



## IndyJones1023

Anyone else experiencing drop outs?


----------



## BlankMan

Anyone for a new XM logo?










 :up:  :up:  :up:


----------



## WillieWildcat

IndyJones1023 said:


> Anyone else experiencing drop outs?


No, but maybe DirecTV is.


----------



## redondoman

I turned on XM for the first time and though there are lots of genres and styles, I was immediately dissapointedf by the constant commercials. In my opinion the compressed digital signal sounds worse than FM. DirecTV is slowly but steadily moving the wrong direction. First they start replacing Tivo with an inferior DVR and now this. I would switch if it weren't for the fact that Adelphia in my area is an absolute joke and DishNetwork is still lagging behind. Perhaps if Verizon get's their act togehter and creates their TV over Fiber Optic network they keep talking about there will be better alternatives.


----------



## chadhumm

i like the new logo it says it all


----------



## crkeehn

WillieWildcat said:


> It sounds to me that the people who like XM radio and the channels on DirecTV, are already XM subscribers. Of course you have an obvious bias. You PAY for the service!!
> 
> We the DirecTV customers who are being force-fed XM and are fans of MC and their line-up of stations have every right to be upset. Can I go out and purchase a MC receiver for my home or car? NO!
> 
> Are you XM people getting it yet?


Nope, not even close. The only way I pay for the service is through my DirecTV subscription. I will admit that our exposure to XM on DirecTV may serve to get us to subscribe to the full service, both for the car access and for the additional stations which DirecTV can't offer.

I find the choice and variety of music on Xm to be far superior to Music Choice and am listening to XM much more and longer than I could force myself to try Music Choice.


----------



## crkeehn

BlankMan said:


> Bet me.
> 
> One of my T-60's is currently recording channel 814 Highway 16.
> 
> Took me a while to remember how to do it since the last time I did it was in August.
> 
> If any of you people doubt me, I will gladly take a picture of the screen and post it for all to see.


Under v3.1 the DirecTivo could be "encouraged" to record the music channels. That ability was apparently taken away with V6.1/6.2

The T-60 is a series 1 DTivo and won't receive the v6.2 upgrade.


----------



## BlankMan

crkeehn said:


> The T-60 is a series 1 DTivo


But the HR10-250 isn't.


----------



## balboa dave

XM has better music, more artists and more depth of programming.

MC was barely a step up from Muzak. Bland music, shallow playlists and repetitive programming.

There's been more verbage complaining about XM than the talking they're complaining about.


----------



## BlankMan

balboa dave said:


> XM has better music, more artists and more depth of programming.
> 
> MC was barely a step up from Muzak. Bland music, shallow playlists and repetitive programming.


This is a very subjective topic and you have your opinion, I have mine, and other people have theirs.

IMO the channels I listened to on MC provided the music I wanted to hear and I was satisfied with the content. If I wouldn't have been satisfied with the content I would not have listened, simple as that. But now DirecTV has taken that choice away from me.


----------



## craigo

BlankMan said:


> This is a very subjective topic and you have your opinion, I have mine, and other people have theirs.
> 
> IMO the channels I listened to on MC provided the music I wanted to hear and I was satisfied with the content. If I wouldn't have been satisfied with the content I would not have listened, simple as that. But now DirecTV has taken that choice away from me.


BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH........


----------



## BlankMan

craigo said:


> BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH........


Is somebody forcing you to stay glued to this thread and read every post?

But your post is exactly in line with the core problem being discussed here and is what I would expect from someone who likes babble in the form of talking with their music, and that is non valued added content.

Hopefully there will come a time in your life when you'll be able to contibitute something useful to discussions like these, but then again you may think that you do and never realize that you really don't. That is so sad.


----------



## crkeehn

BlankMan said:


> But the HR10-250 isn't.


No, but the software upgrades were only for Series 2 and 2.5 SD receivers. The HD receivers have still not received a version 6 upgrade


----------



## BlankMan

crkeehn said:


> No, but the software upgrades were only for Series 2 and 2.5 SD receivers. The HD receivers have still not received a version 6 upgrade


Interesting, and too bad. Have you tried it yourself? In order to get my HR10 to record I created a keyword wishlist for "New Country Hits" with no catagory specified and that then recorded 814 Highway 16. If you haven't tried it could I impose on you to give it a shot? If that's really the case, I hope I never see 6.x. I'm tempted to fire up an HDVR2 and get 6.x just to see.


----------



## BlankMan

Doesn't hurt to get this thread back on the top either, I like it's title.


----------



## crkeehn

BlankMan said:


> Interesting, and too bad. Have you tried it yourself? In order to get my HR10 to record I created a keyword wishlist for "New Country Hits" with no catagory specified and that then recorded 814 Highway 16. If you haven't tried it could I impose on you to give it a shot? If that's really the case, I hope I never see 6.x. I'm tempted to fire up an HDVR2 and get 6.x just to see.


Yes I did try it. Got the message that I couldn't record the music channels.


----------



## BlankMan

crkeehn said:


> Yes I did try it. Got the message that I couldn't record the music channels.


Thanks. Darns. Well not really I guess anymore, I don't see myself ever recording Chatty Cathy XM.


----------



## tdurden

For what it's worth, The DVR Whose Name We Dare Not Speak In This Forum will definitely record XM channels.

Tyler


----------



## IndyJones1023

Voldemort?


----------



## rumbarrel

Well, I'm sorry that some of you are not happy with the switch to XM. Personally, I am thrilled! I think the best thing you all can do is just listen to it for a while. I really think it will start to grow on you. 

It is still WAY BETTER than OTA radio. So you may have to listen to a DJ talk for a few seconds...big deal. If if really bothers you, switch the channel. You DON'T get 5,6,7 minutes of commercials!! 

What I really like is the selection of channels that actually play a good "mix" of music. You aren't stuck with the SAME type of music constantly. ie: The Mix, The Blend, etc.

Another thing I would suggest is going to the XM website....there it gives an indepth description of all their channels. This is very enlightening towards explaining the XM experience.

Anyway, I don't think it will do you all any good griping about the change. One must learn to accept change and adjust to it. 

I truly LOVE the new XM access on DTV and hope that many of you can learn to do the same.

Happy Holidays to you all.


----------



## BlankMan

rumbarrel said:


> .... I really think it will start to grow on you. ...


As soon as they start supplying uninterrupted music, I could love them. I could even see buying a radio for my truck (maybe) and my car (maybe), but not until then. The whole benefit to MC, which I would pay extra for, was uninterrupted music, I cannot see paying for interrupted music, that I already have all over the place. Including now on DirecTV.


----------



## cowboys2002

BlindLemonLarry said:


> Surely you're not trying to compare a DJ talking between songs on a music channel with hosts talking on TALK RADIO channels?!? One is an unwelcome interruption of programming, the other IS programming.


From all the comments ( I refuse to call them complaints), it appears that many are pi$$ed at talk defined as:

1. Any talking
2. Talking between or during songs
3. Promo's, PSA'a ,etc about ANYTHING.

BlindLemon, of course I'm not comparing a DJ talking to a talk radio channel.

I used to listen to the MC channels, especially around the holidays. But IMHO, the sound quality left a lot to be desired. My original DTV receiver had the rain, pawprints, etc. that disappeared after a while. For those complaining about having to press the guide or info button to see what is on, have you ever considered that this was done on PURPOSE to keep logo BURN IN from happening on our precious LCD's, Plasmas, DLP, etc.???

You have a choice in your video programming. 
You have a choice in your audio programming.

Make the choice that is best for you, and not others.

In the past, I mostly listened to MC Sounds of the Season or a Jazz channel mostly when we were entertaining. Much better than playing DJ,Host, and server at the same time. Pick a channel, set the volume and DONE!


----------



## BlindLemonLarry

cowboys2002 said:


> From all the comments ( I refuse to call them complaints), it appears that many are pi$$ed at talk defined as:
> 
> 1. Any talking
> 2. Talking between or during songs
> 3. Promo's, PSA'a ,etc about ANYTHING.
> 
> BlindLemon, of course I'm not comparing a DJ talking to a talk radio channel.


I was merely trying to determine what your point was in bringing up Dr. Laura and Howard Stern, when the issue being discussed was that of DJs interrupting otherwise continuous music. I had no idea why you thought it was relevant. (I still don't, but that's OK!)

For the record, I'm not the least bit pi$$ed about any of this. I preferred the non-stop music of MC to the more traditional radio style of XM, and merely expressed it. It's not a make or break issue to me, but I do have a preference. Judging by one of the polls, I'm in the minority....which also is OK! I've got more important issues to worked up about.


----------



## BlankMan

cowboys2002 said:


> e or info button to see what is on, have you ever considered that this was done on PURPOSE to keep logo BURN IN from happening on our precious LCD's, Plasmas, DLP, etc.???


I don't think you can burn in a DLP, I don't think the little mirrors on the chip care and I don't think the color wheel cares and I don't think the screen has any phosphor on it so it don't care either.


----------



## chadhumm

i have given XM a chance ..many chances..it didnt grow on me so ive been looking into alternatives. What I liked about MC was that there were no interuptions..none at all. and the programming appealed to me better. Thats just me. For those of you that don't like XM I have found a reasonable alternative. It won't work for everyone, but hear me out give it a try if you want and let me know what you think. Some of you Im sure are aware of yahoo launchcast /launchcast plus. After trying Xm and getting so sick of hearing the dj talk about the girl he screwed last night I decided to try launcast. If you have decent bandwidth this is a legitimate alternative. the cost is $2.99 a month , you can try it out for free for 7 days. they have tons of channels and you can create your own channel with mutiple genres all together, and rate artists and songs so you eventually weed out music you dont like. Ive found it to be very pleasant and the sound quality through my audio receiver is amazing. i honestly did not hear a difference in quality between xm and mc as some people on this forum claimed. except for the mix channel on xm sounded echo'y . of course there are good and bad aspects of it you would need at least a reliable 480 kbs connection. a decent sound card with a digital or line out to connect to the auxillary of your audio receiver... i also have a video card that has an s-video output ..for a second monitor...so i hooked that up to my svhs vcr since the satelitte receiver was using the svideo on my tv. so at the push of my tv tuner button on my tv remote i can see on my tv the song and the artist....equivalent to pushing the "info" button. I have to say its heavenly having high quality talk free and ad free music back. After having it for so many years I didnt realize how great it was until it was gone.


----------



## tbeckner

BlankMan said:


> As soon as they start supplying uninterrupted music, I could love them. I could even see buying a radio for my truck (maybe) and my car (maybe), but not until then. The whole benefit to MC, which I would pay extra for, was uninterrupted music, I cannot see paying for interrupted music, that I already have all over the place. Including now on DirecTV.


I have to agree that XM RADIO would be a good choice to replace FM RADIO is a car or even in a portable, but for uninterrupted music at home it really is TACKY.

I actually believe that the MAJORITY of the pro XM RADIO fans fall into one of the following categories:


Current or previous XM RADIO subscriber
Current or previous SIRUIS RADIO subscriber
Music Choice listener, who did not like the Music Choice selections
Never listened to Music Choice
Are under the age of 50
Actually Love Talk Radio


----------



## balboa dave

tbeckner said:


> I have to agree that XM RADIO would be a good choice to replace FM RADIO is a car or even in a portable, but for uninterrupted music at home it really is TACKY.
> 
> I actually believe that the MAJORITY of the pro XM RADIO fans fall into one of the following categories:
> 
> 
> Current or previous XM RADIO subscriber
> Current or previous SIRUIS RADIO subscriber
> Music Choice listener, who did not like the Music Choice selections
> Never listened to Music Choice
> Are under the age of 50
> Actually Love Talk Radio


Not one of those categories apply to me, and I prefer XM.


----------



## IndyJones1023

tbeckner said:


> Are under the age of 50


I would change that to *over* the age of 40 - they're more used to commercials.


----------



## tbeckner

balboa dave said:


> Not one of those categories apply to me, and I prefer XM.


Noticed that I said MAJORITY, so you are in the minority.


----------



## tbeckner

IndyJones1023 said:


> I would change that to *over* the age of 40 - they're more used to commercials.


I would have, except that I thought more people would complain, I was shooting for a MAJORITY.


----------



## BlankMan

tbeckner said:


> I have to agree that XM RADIO would be a good choice to replace FM RADIO


The more I think about this the more I agree, and they're able to charge fot it.


----------



## chrpai

Man I just dumped D* today and switched to TWC. Blankman would be happy to know that I'm now on Music Choice again instead of XM and I will have to bust D* on one thing. On all of my receivers the Music Choice ( and now XM ) channels did very boring scrolling text displays of the music be displayed. On TWC its much more graphical with all kinds of album covers and trivia about the music and artists being displayed. There are also several music on demand channels that seem to be unrelated to Music Choice. It's more of a music videos on demand setup but still pretty cool.


----------



## tbeckner

chrpai said:


> Man I just dumped D* today and switched to TWC. Blankman would be happy to know that I'm now on Music Choice again instead of XM and I will have to bust D* on one thing. On all of my receivers the Music Choice ( and now XM ) channels did very boring scrolling text displays of the music be displayed. On TWC its much more graphical with all kinds of album covers and trivia about the music and artists being displayed. There are also several music on demand channels that seem to be unrelated to Music Choice. It's more of a music videos on demand setup but still pretty cool.


I started to ask what TWC was, but I figure it stands for Time Warner Cable.


----------



## BlankMan

chrpai said:


> Man I just dumped D* today and switched to TWC. Blankman would be happy to know that I'm now on Music Choice again instead of XM and I will have to bust D* on one thing. On all of my receivers the Music Choice ( and now XM ) channels did very boring scrolling text displays of the music be displayed. On TWC its much more graphical with all kinds of album covers and trivia about the music and artists being displayed. There are also several music on demand channels that seem to be unrelated to Music Choice. It's more of a music videos on demand setup but still pretty cool.


I see you made that phone call.  And I envy you having MC again. 

MC info was slow and I too wished they had done the album cover thing or something for those times when the TV was on while listening. I'll probably take even more flack for this, but I noticed XM is a lot slower getting the song info up then MC was.

Well, enjoy.


----------



## tbeckner

BlankMan said:


> I'll probably take even more flack for this, but I noticed XM is a lot slower getting the song info up then MC was.


That is an understatement, the XM RADIO feed sometimes doesn't show up for a full minute after the music has started and then appears to be mixed up.


----------



## mwhip

I am starting to come over to the other side now. Last weekend was the first time I spent half the day cleaning the whole house with XM instead of MC. I put on the cinemagic channel because so far that is my favorite. In the 8 hours I had that channel on they played dialogue from movies (kind of understandable) and interviewed 2 composers. I had to change the channel because I just wanted to hear music. When I flipped it to the classic rock and 80's channels they did the same thing with interviews.


----------



## tbeckner

mwhip said:


> I am starting to come over to the other side now. Last weekend was the first time I spent half the day cleaning the whole house with XM instead of MC. I put on the cinemagic channel because so far that is my favorite. In the 8 hours I had that channel on they played dialogue from movies (kind of understandable) and interviewed 2 composers. I had to change the channel because I just wanted to hear music. When I flipped it to the classic rock and 80's channels they did the same thing with interviews.


I actually believe that if a person was use to the uninterrupted music on MUSIC CHOICE and started listening to XM RADIO for long time periods in a passive way, that they just might start to see the light.


----------



## BlankMan

tbeckner said:


> I actually believe that if a person was use to the uninterrupted music on MUSIC CHOICE and started listening to XM RADIO for long time periods in a passive way, that they just might start to see the light.


Yep, one of my friends liked it at first too, a couple of days ago he now says Music Choice was better, and his wife agees, she liked MC's Jazz channels and does not like XM's. I actually kind of liked it at first too but not quite as long, maybe for an hour or so, till I realized all the commercials, advertisments, and talking where here to stay.


----------



## newsposter

any ideas why some channels say searching for satellite 2? 

Wife wanted to listen to 873 last night and some channels gave that error message. paying over 100 a month you'd figure they can let us list to some music


----------



## jfalkingham

Might be old news, but....

If you use comcast for your ISP, you can get Music Choice over the PC (http://www.comcast.net then to music). Laptop to receiver, and I'm listening to the old channel 819, Sounds of the season! Now, the quality is not perfect, I don't get into the "do you hear the artifacts?" debate, I just hear the music I want without any interruption from a DJ or promo.

FIOS (for internet now, TV in the spring when active) is being installed after Christmas and they have Music Choice on their Internet & TV services.


----------



## IndyJones1023

Man, I just noticed XM is mixing the ends of songs with the beginnings of the next songs. Major suckage.


----------



## tbeckner

This evening between at least 11pm PST and 11:24pm PST, XM RADIO was down on all channels, and it was not a local weather outage or local equipment failure, it just was flat down, all channels. My daughter wanted to access the XM Classical channel and we tried all of the channels, and I thought that DirecTV cut me off from XM RADIO because I have been complaining loudly about the excessive chatter, compared to MUSIC CHOICE. (paranoid delusions).

But DARN IT, IT CAME BACK ON!


----------



## formulaben

Just because you're paranoid doesn't mean they're not coming for you...


----------



## tbeckner

formulaben said:


> Just because you're paranoid doesn't mean they're not coming for you...


It's one of three P words, but I am not sure which one it is: *Perceptive* or *Paranoid* or *Pitiful*


----------



## dtremain

IndyJones1023 said:


> Man, I just noticed XM is mixing the ends of songs with the beginnings of the next songs. Major suckage.


It's called a segue (pronouced seg-way). Again, it is radio.


----------



## chrpai

tbeckner said:


> It's one of three P words, but I am not sure which one it is: *Perceptive* or *Paranoid* or *Pitiful*


I was thinking more along the lines of paranoid delusions of grandeur. D* doesn't care if one of us complains about them here. We really aren't that important.


----------



## BlankMan

dtremain said:


> It's called a segue (pronouced seg-way). Again, it is radio.


Yeah. Stop reminding me. Radio = Sucks


----------



## chrpai

BlankMan said:


> Yeah. Stop reminding me. Radio = Sucks


Well sure, you are using the assignment operator and not the equality operator.

I don't really listen to FM radio either. I usually listen to AM talk radio.


----------



## TomK

I don't hear any commercials on the XM music channels. I do hear promos of what's coming on other channels but a promo is not a commercial in my opinion. I hate commercials but I don't mind promos.


----------



## BlankMan

TomK said:


> I don't hear any commercials on the XM music channels. I do hear promos of what's coming on other channels but a promo is not a commercial in my opinion. I hate commercials but I don't mind promos.


This was posted in another thread but I'll post it here for TomK's benefit. This is the third time I had to do that.

_Those interruptions you refer to as "Promos" are de facto commercials. One of the definitions of Commercial is "Sponsored by an advertiser or supported by advertising". The definition of an Advertiser is:

1. To make public announcement of, especially to proclaim the qualities or advantages of (a product or business) so as to increase sales. See Synonyms at announce.
2. To make known; call attention to: advertised my intention to resign.
3. To warn or notify: This event advertises me that there is such a fact as death (Henry David Thoreau).

Nowhere does that part say it has to be from/for someone/something else nor does it qualify that money has to exchange hands to be considered a commercial. The part of the definition that says "supported by advertising" implies some sort of payment takes place to do the "support" part but that does not have to be money, one XM channel could be advertising thus supporting another XM channel. At any rate that part is qualified by an "or", so "Sponsored by an advertiser" take precedence in this case.

XM is making various announcements of its programming, station name and whatnot, therefore they are the "Advertiser" and they are the Sponsor in what is the Commercial. Nowhere does it say just because they are advertising themselves well then that's not a commercial.

Don't kid yourself, they are commercials. Can't wait till somebody gets PO'd enough or some lawyer somewhere decides to start a class action suit based on it being advertised as "Commercial Free" when it's really not. Where's Denny Crane when you need him..._

And....

_The other morning I was flipping through channels and checked out Highway 16 again. During the short time I had it on there was this big blaring spot (commercial, advertisement, promo, what ever you want to call it) for XM's Gospel music channel. Now not that I'm against Gospel music, I actually like it, but that *Commercial* had nothing to do with the songs being played on Highway 16 or by any stretch of the imagination anything at all to do with Highway 16.

I don't know how anyone can defend that and not classify it as a *Commercial*.

Period._


----------



## tivoupgrade

BlindLemonLarry said:


> I was merely trying to determine what your point was in bringing up Dr. Laura and Howard Stern, when the issue being discussed was that of DJs interrupting otherwise continuous music. I had no idea why you thought it was relevant. (I still don't, but that's OK!)
> 
> For the record, I'm not the least bit pi$$ed about any of this. I preferred the non-stop music of MC to the more traditional radio style of XM, and merely expressed it. It's not a make or break issue to me, but I do have a preference. Judging by one of the polls, I'm in the minority....which also is OK! I've got more important issues to worked up about.


You are not alone in your opinion. My wife and I liked the MC stuff much more than XM; the choices we preferred are not even close to being comparable with the XM selection we now have.

Personally, I would have preferred a move to Sirius, if a move needed to be made.


----------



## BlankMan

chrpai said:


> Well sure, you are using the assignment operator and not the equality operator.
> 
> I don't really listen to FM radio either. I usually listen to AM talk radio.


Ok, how about Radio == Sucks?  Sucks == Not Good. XM ~= Radio. 

Me too. NPR in the morning. Local AM Talk Show on the way home. NPR for music in the evening.


----------



## IndyJones1023

dtremain said:


> It's called a segue (pronouced seg-way). Again, it is radio.


Since it's text, I can't tell if your condescending attitude was intentional or not. I know what a segue is. I know how to pronounce it. And I also know that MC did not do this and it deteriorates the quality of both songs.


----------



## chrpai

BlankMan said:


> Ok, how about Radio == Sucks?  Sucks == Not Good. XM ~= Radio.
> 
> Me too. NPR in the morning. Local AM Talk Show on the way home. NPR for music in the evening.


For reasons that I won't enumerate, I don't listed to NPR. I'll let you guess why.


----------



## chrpai

IndyJones1023 said:


> Since it's text, I can't tell if your condescending attitude was intentional or not. I know what a segue is. I know how to pronounce it. And I also know that MC did not do this and it deteriorates the quality of both songs.


You mean did he mean to be condescending or that he just can't help it? Does it really matter?


----------



## IndyJones1023

chrpai said:


> You mean did he mean to be condescending or that he just can't help it? Does it really matter?


To me it does.


----------



## BlankMan

chrpai said:


> You mean did he mean to be condescending or that he just can't help it? Does it really matter?


I can be condescending and mean it. 

I hate *segues* in radio too. I want to hear the song, the whole song, and nothing but the song. FM Radio, one station, always lops off the end of a song I really like, every single time. And not just a couple seconds a good 10, if not 15. They will be receiving a comment regarding that in the near future.

I just timed it, that FM station lops off 24 seconds of the song.


----------



## tbeckner

BlankMan said:


> I can be condescending and mean it.
> 
> I hate *segues* in radio too. I want to hear the song, the whole song, and nothing but the song. FM Radio, one station, always lops off the end of a song I really like, every single time. And not just a couple seconds a good 10, if not 15. They will be receiving a comment regarding that in the near future.
> 
> I just timed it, that FM station lops off 24 seconds of the song.


BlankMan, I am with you about the chatter, but I also agree with some of the other people on this forum, that our chatter about the chatter on XM RADIO is as BAD as the chatter on XM RADIO.

I have a great new idea, my daughter had channel 866 on today for classical music and when it interrupted to do their chatter, they said something about e-mail, why don't we bombard XM RADIO e-mail with our complains.

I do not have all the information yet on how we can do that, but when I have their e-mail addresses, I will post them. Maybe if we hit the DJ's directly with the complains about their excessive chatter they might get the idea that maybe they could cut it down or maybe at least forward those complaints to management.

We would be doing everyone a favor, not just us, even the XM RADIO fan, listeners, and subscribers would be happier if there was less chatter and more music.

I will post the e-mail addreses as soon as I find them.


----------



## skinnyjm

Not as good as MC, but we don't get to decide, do we?


----------



## dtremain

BlankMan said:


> nor does it qualify that money has to exchange hands to be considered a commercial.


Really? You might want to look up the meaning of the word "commercial" as in "commerce" as in money.

Looking up the word "advertise" in a general dictionary has nothing to do with what the word means in the broadcasting industry.

As I tell my students, looking up the meanings of a commonly used word in a general dictionary does not qualify as research, and does not act to support your point. You have to deal with what the word means in the current context. Doing that, XM does not broadcast advertising or commercials. They do broadcast promos and the occasional psa.


----------



## dtremain

IndyJones1023 said:


> Since it's text, I can't tell if your condescending attitude was intentional or not. I know what a segue is. I know how to pronounce it. And I also know that MC did not do this and it deteriorates the quality of both songs.


I meant to be informative. I have no idea what those who have never been in the broadcast industry know in terms of jargon. MC did not do segues. They were not radio. To say it deteriorates the quality of both songs is a subjective judgement. Some would argue that an interesting segue can add to the quality of the whole presentation.

Forgive me if this sounds condescending, but it is only pop. Nobody segues opera arias.


----------



## tbeckner

BlankMan said:


> And not just a couple seconds a good 10, if not 15.


There is NO reason why any music service should be cutting into the music, that is just plain TACKY. If they want to chatter, they can wait until the music has finished playing and leave a small couple of seconds blank period, just like a CD or vinyl record.


----------



## chadhumm

i dont care what you call it or how you define it they talk too much and it sucks. hence the name-bag of suck. mc was better no interruption and better choices. everytime ive called directv or they call me they've sounded suprised when I mention the profanity thrown in on the rock station. I'm going to make a recording and play it for them or send it to them, i can't imagine those that decide on the programming watch or listen to it all the time. if they did we wouldn't have XM crap. There use to be a nice flow song after song after song with no interruptions it was so pleasant. Now I hear ads..commercials...chatter..dj's trying to be what they think is cool, or what they think is funny ..and not being successful at it. and for some reason they interrupt to tell you what the song and artist is... thats unnecessary unless you can't read .. they actually cut off parts of the music to tell us this. and most of the chatter is NOT music related.


----------



## FlWingNut

chadhumm said:


> i dont care what you call it or how you define it they talk too much and it sucks. hence the name-bag of suck. mc was better no interruption and better choices. everytime ive called directv or they call me they've sounded suprised when I mention the profanity thrown in on the rock station. I'm going to make a recording and play it for them or send it to them, i can't imagine those that decide on the programming watch or listen to it all the time. if they did we wouldn't have XM crap. There use to be a nice flow song after song after song with no interruptions it was so pleasant. Now I hear ads..commercials...chatter..dj's trying to be what they think is cool, or what they think is funny ..and not being successful at it. and for some reason they interrupt to tell you what the song and artist is... thats unnecessary unless you can't read .. they actually cut off parts of the music to tell us this. and most of the chatter is NOT music related.


Briefly, as I mentioned on another thread, what you perceive as chatter, unfunny, what they think is cool..etc, could be enjoyed by others. Everyone uses the radio differently. Remember, XM was not designed as a "home" listening service in the way that MC was/is. It was first designed as an alternative to OTA radio, with everything "radio" except the commercial loads, and the first receivers were car/portable. Hence, the need for artist/title info, DJ chatter to keep you company on long commutes, and talk and sports channels. I'm not sure the folks at XM ever anticipated people using it at home or work for hours at a time "listening" through their TV sets with info buttons at the ready. In other words, to the people at XM, their paying customer base comes first, not the Directv crowd, and if the base likes it it'll stay the same.

For the record, I don't care which service they use. The channels are a bonus anyway -- I subscribe for the TV channels.


----------



## heySkippy

dtremain said:


> Some would argue that an interesting segue can add to the quality of the whole presentation.


Probably the same people who think laugh tracks are a good thing in sitcoms.


----------



## formulaben

FlWingNut said:


> Briefly, as I mentioned on another thread, what you perceive as chatter, unfunny, what they think is cool..etc, could be enjoyed by others. Everyone uses the radio differently.


I would agree, except that these guys advertise "commercial free" so the whole argument goes out the window...


----------



## FlWingNut

formulaben said:


> I would agree, except that these guys advertise "commercial free" so the whole argument goes out the window...


I haven't listened to XM enough to know for sure, but are they saying the music channels are commercial-free or all their channels? Even if it's just the music channels, promos for their other channels or programs, DJ chatter, "imaging" audio, and public service announcements are not classified as "commercials." In radioland, commercials are paid spots for products or services, and I don't think XM runs those on their music channels. "Commercial-free" does not mean "interuption-free" and never will.


----------



## IndyJones1023

Hey, FlWingNut! I'm in Lake Mary, too!


----------



## FlWingNut

Based on your picture, I think I saw you at Publix!


----------



## BlankMan

dtremain said:


> . You have to deal with what the word means in the current context.


And the context from my perspective is that they are interrupting the music to advertise something about themselves (that I don't care to hear) so in that context I consider it a commercial.

Thank you for pointing that out, yes I tend to agree, context makes a difference and in this case strengthens the case.


----------



## restart88

I could understand the talking on certain channels, say America, but when I tune to a music channel I want to hear music - not yammering. And certainly not commercials to buy what I already have!

I both have D* & a pair of XM receivers. I have my display on the XM receivers set for artist/ song title, so why do I even need talking about the music??

And as for promoting other channels - that's what the newsleter is for as well as one channel devoted to nothing but promoting the various channels.


----------



## robertq

I believe the depth of music is far better on XM than it was on Music Choice. But, there were formats on Music Choice that just aren't available on XM. The one I miss the most is RetroActive. Fred defines alternative classic too far into the nineties for my tastes.

I suspect Panero is raising advertising revenus from the classic commericals you hear on the 80s and 70s channels. If he isn't, he should be. BTW --- why not sell a 5-second add spot where you air the classic commerical for yesteryear. Brings back memories and revenue at the same time. It's not like Brawny changes its towels every year!

And, there are commericals on XM. I've been recording twelve hour blocks of programming with my PC, and listening at work. On the eighties channel, I've heard ads to activate additional XM radios for $6.99 a month usually every two hours. As a Sirius subscriber (for the past two years), I can't remember a time I've head that. And if I had, it may be once or twice, or on the preview channel. Not the same frequency as on the 80s channel.

I haven't cancelled DTV for XM yet, but I haven't been happy with them since blackouts started on NFL*ST. The only reason I stay with them is because of the NY/LA feeds, and once those are gone, its Comcast or Verizon FIOS for me. Comcast witll have Tivo, and I'm not sure what FIOS will have. But I suspect I'll be gone from DTV by the end of next year.


----------



## tbeckner

FlWingNut said:


> "Commercial-free" does not mean "interuption-free" and never will.


Which is too bad, because _"interuption-free"_ is what I have been use to for over 11 years.

Funny thing, I had always considered XM RADIO and SIRUIS RADIO, because I thought they were _"interuption-free"_, but now that I have taste of at least XM RADIO, I am sure that I would NOT subscribe to either service (if they are the same) to use both in the car and in the home. I always thought that having an _"interuption-free"_ music service available in both the car and home, with both being from the same service would be great, but now it appears nothing like that exists.

I did notice that other XM RADIO subscribers are agreeing that the constant inter-service promos are unnecessary, so maybe just being use to _"interuption-free"_ music from MUSIC CHOICE didn't spoil me.


----------



## newsposter

tbeckner said:


> Funny thing, I had always considered XM RADIO and SIRUIS RADIO, because I thought they were _"interuption-free"_,


I thought this too. I never did research but had assumed paying X a month meant no commercials. Seems like paying a premium for radio is like paying for movies that are on TNT with 5 minute commericals every 5 minutes  Anyways, I dont listen to music that much, i'm more a tv person. Enjoy your interrupted music


----------



## dtremain

newsposter said:


> I thought this too. I never did research but had assumed paying X a month meant no commercials. Seems like paying a premium for radio is like paying for movies that are on TNT with 5 minute commericals every 5 minutes  Anyways, I dont listen to music that much, i'm more a tv person. Enjoy your interrupted music


Do you subscribe to any premium movie channels? They cost extra *beyond* your regular Directv subscription and run promos for their movies and shows. Are there threads complaining about that? I don't see them.

The only difference I see is that XM is included in the base price.

Neither one runs paid commercials or interrupts artistic works.


----------



## IndyJones1023

dtremain said:


> Do you subscribe to any premium movie channels? They cost extra *beyond* your regular Directv subscription and run promos for their movies and shows. Are there threads complaining about that? I don't see them.
> 
> The only difference I see is that XM is included in the base price.
> 
> Neither one runs paid commercials or interrupts artistic works.


Isn't that somewhat of a straw man argument? Movie channels play adverts between flicks to pad for start times. Otherwise, Movie A would start at 2pm, Movie B at 3:54pm, Movie C at 5:19pm, etc. They add filler so movies start at the top or bottom of the hour, usually.


----------



## Bob_Newhart

You are correct, Mr. Jones.


----------



## IndyJones1023

That's *Doctor* Jones.


----------



## balboa dave

IndyJones1023 said:


> Isn't that somewhat of a straw man argument? Movie channels play adverts between flicks to pad for start times. Otherwise, Movie A would start at 2pm, Movie B at 3:54pm, Movie C at 5:19pm, etc. They add filler so movies start at the top or bottom of the hour, usually.


Not at all. The reasons for the timing of the promos may be different, but that doesn't change the fact that they are identical in nature to what XM does. A straw man argument is when someone tries to compare adding commercials to a CD to to what XM does. Trying to equate the 1 hour or so of music on a CD to the 50,000 hours of music XM broadcasts for approximately the same price makes sense? Ignoring the industry defined distinction between the commercials of FM radio and cross-promotions that XM does? I don't think so.

I do get the difference between the interruption free music of DC and what XM does, and in a perfect world, I would prefer no interruptions. But the music of XM is so much better, I'm finding myself listening to it a lot more than I ever listened to MC. NOT a bag of suck!


----------



## newsposter

dtremain said:


> Do you subscribe to any premium movie channels? They cost extra *beyond* your regular Directv subscription and run promos for their movies and shows. Are there threads complaining about that? I don't see them.
> 
> The only difference I see is that XM is included in the base price.
> 
> Neither one runs paid commercials or interrupts artistic works.


We are looking at different points of view here. I pay for premiums to have uncut uncensored movies and am watching on delayed tivo recording 99.9 percent of the time. XM, to my knowledge is a live service and you have no option to record it. Maybe my world of TV is slanted since I've had tivo over 3 years but I feel that i'm paying extra to get the commercial free movies on my tivo for viewing at a later date. Therefore I'd expect XM to have commercial free music based on my limited knowledge of the service.

keep in mind radio is just a background thing for me and I dont live it like others on this forum do. So I wouldn't even pay 1 penny a month more for radio, regardless of content. And I have no idea what commercials or interruptions people are talking about on XM because i dont care to research that. So I freely admit to possibly posting in error because I dont have the full info.

It's all relative and to all the xm experts, these words will mean nothing anyway


----------



## dtremain

IndyJones1023 said:


> Isn't that somewhat of a straw man argument? Movie channels play adverts between flicks to pad for start times. Otherwise, Movie A would start at 2pm, Movie B at 3:54pm, Movie C at 5:19pm, etc. They add filler so movies start at the top or bottom of the hour, usually.


No, it is a perfectly lucid argument. If their sole purpose was to provide padding, they would provide something more entertaining than promos, short films perhaps. Their purpose is to promote their own programming, and you are paying extra for the time.

You are not paying anything extra for XM.

So the question stands, why does it bother you with XM, but not with a movie channel.


----------



## heySkippy

dtremain said:


> So the question stands, why does it bother you with XM, but not with a movie channel.


There is absolutely no comparison in the way each channel is used.

With HBO, I tell my TiVo to record something and then when I want to watch it, I sit down and watch it. I don't watch the promos at either end therefore they don't annoy me.

With MC or XM, I put the channel on and set a volume level and then go about my business around the house. On XM the music is interrupted regularly with non-music content. That annoys me.

See?


----------



## dtremain

macquariumguy said:


> There is absolutely no comparison in the way each channel is used.
> 
> With HBO, I tell my TiVo to record something and then when I want to watch it, I sit down and watch it. I don't watch the promos at either end therefore they don't annoy me.
> 
> With MC or XM, I put the channel on and set a volume level and then go about my business around the house. On XM the music is interrupted regularly with non-music content. That annoys me.
> 
> See?


Yes.

It is not really the method of programming that differs, but the manner in which you use it. Probably not the programmer's fault.

Here's an idea. When those brief announcements occur, every half hour or so, that trouble you so much, ignore them. Pretty much the smae thing as fast forwarding.


----------



## heySkippy

dtremain said:


> Yes.
> 
> It is not really the method of programming that differs, but the manner in which you use it. Probably not the programmer's fault.


Do I care? No, I only know that I used to have something (uninterrupted music) and now I don't.



> Here's an idea. When those brief announcements occur, every half hour or so, that trouble you so much, ignore them. Pretty much the smae thing as fast forwarding.


1. It's WAY more than once every 1/2 hour.

2. I don't want to.

Instead I'll continue to advocate that DirecTV either return what we had or reduce what we pay since the level of service is now less. That reminds me, it's about time to call them again.

Also, everyone who wants MC back, be sure to ask your friends who have DTV to write and call. Even if they don't have a preference they might be willing to ask for the return of MC. Numbers are the only thing that will win this battle.


----------



## IndyJones1023

dtremain said:


> No, it is a perfectly lucid argument. If their sole purpose was to provide padding, they would provide something more entertaining than promos, short films perhaps. Their purpose is to promote their own programming, and you are paying extra for the time.
> 
> You are not paying anything extra for XM.
> 
> So the question stands, why does it bother you with XM, but not with a movie channel.


Wow, you sound brainwashed if you think these two situations are similar. They are *completely* different.


----------



## dtremain

IndyJones1023 said:


> Wow, you sound brainwashed if you think these two situations are similar. They are *completely* different.


How so?


----------



## dtremain

macquariumguy said:


> Instead I'll continue to advocate that DirecTV either return what we had or reduce what we pay since the level of service is now less. That reminds me, it's about time to call them again.


Knock yourself out.

Let's see. On every poll that anyone has started here, no matter how they have worded it, a clear purality prefers XM. A large percentage of people couldn't care less. Directv, presumably has signed a contract for whatever period of time with XM.

But you figure they are going to violate their contract, risk civil suit and their corporate reputation, and displease the purality who like it better because *you * complain.

Enjoy.


----------



## heySkippy

dtremain said:


> How so?


We've come full circle.


----------



## tbeckner

dtremain said:


> Knock yourself out.
> 
> Let's see. On every poll that anyone has started here, no matter how they have worded it, a clear purality prefers XM. A large percentage of people couldn't care less. Directv, presumably has signed a contract for whatever period of time with XM.
> 
> But you figure they are going to violate their contract, risk civil suit and their corporate reputation, and displease the purality who like it better because *you * complain.
> 
> Enjoy.


Actually, I doubt that XM RADIO is going to sue DirecTV over adding MUSIC CHOICE, since one of the major investors in XM RADIO is DirecTV.


----------



## IndyJones1023

dtremain said:


> How so?


One is a visual medium you schedule time for. The other is a fluid audio experience.

Either you sit down and watch a show or set up a recording for it. TV has been segmented into half and one hour time slots since its inception. Adhering to this pattern is what viewers are used to and would probably demand if it were to change.

Music is not on a schedule, each song is of widely varying lengths, played one after another. You don't play a 3 minute song on the radio and then 2 minutes of commercials to start the next song at the 5 minute mark so people are ready for it.

This is kinda common sense stuff. Or do I need to expound some more?


----------



## dtremain

dtremain said:


> How so?


Yes. The situations are not intrinsically different. They are identical. They are different to you because you do different things with them.

I know.


----------



## dtremain

tbeckner said:


> Actually, I doubt that XM RADIO is going to sue DirecTV over adding MUSIC CHOICE, since one of the major investors in XM RADIO is DirecTV.


Welcome to the real world. Business partners sue each other every day.


----------



## dtremain

IndyJones1023 said:


> One is a visual medium you schedule time for. The other is a fluid audio experience.
> 
> Either you sit down and watch a show or set up a recording for it. TV has been segmented into half and one hour time slots since its inception. Adhering to this pattern is what viewers are used to and would probably demand if it were to change.
> 
> Music is not on a schedule, each song is of widely varying lengths, played one after another. You don't play a 3 minute song on the radio and then 2 minutes of commercials to start the next song at the 5 minute mark so people are ready for it.
> 
> This is kinda common sense stuff. Or do I need to expound some more?


Irrelevant to the point under discussion.


----------



## BlankMan

Ok, all the XM supporters are repeatedly saying that the interruptions to the music are less then FM Radio AND they are informative. Well I spent an hour listening to an XM station and here's the results.


In that hour there were 9 interruptions.
The average interruption occurred every 2 songs (18 songs played / 9 interruptions - 09:30:07 to 10:29:52)
The most songs played in a row without an interruption was 3.
The least songs played without an interruption was 1.
*None of the interruptions had anything to do with the songs being played! No value added information as some have claimed that the interruptions provide.*

Now granted the elapsed time per hour spent advertising is less then Free FM Radio, but non the less the interruptions are frequent, occurring every couple of songs, and are useless and annoying.

XM Highway 16
Thursday December, 21st, 2005
All times CDT

09:30:07-33 27 Seconds Artist talking about puppy she got for Christmas as a child. Whoopee. 
2 songs played
09:38:16-28 13 Seconds Highway 16 Promo (Advertising itself)
2 songs played
09:45:39-56 8 Seconds Highway 16 Promo (Advertising itself)
2 songs played
09:52:24:24-31 8 Seconds Highway 16 Promo (Advertising itself)
3 songs played
10:03:44-46 3 Seconds Highway 16 Promo (Station ID)
2 songs played
10:10:57-10 14 seconds XM + Napster Promo (Advertising)
2 songs played
10:17:52-57 6 Seconds Highway 16 Promo (Station ID)
2 songs played
10:25:26-06 41 Seconds Highway 16 Promo (Weekend Highlights & Station ID)
1 song played
10:29:44-52 9 Seconds Artist Promo for Highway 16 (Advertising)
2 songs played
10:37:47-52 6 Seconds Highway 16 Promo (Advertising itself)


----------



## tbeckner

dtremain said:


> Welcome to the real world. Business partners sue each other every day.


But you said partners, not major investors. Partners usually have a contract with the other company, but do not always invest large sums of capital. And the suing company would usually be the investor not the company that has to have the investment to stay alive, like XM Radio. A somewhat different situation.


----------



## tbeckner

dtremain said:


> Irrelevant to the point under discussion.


I do not view it as irrelevant!


----------



## TomK

BlankMan said:


> This was posted in another thread but I'll post it here for TomK's benefit. This is the third time I had to do that.
> 
> _Those interruptions you refer to as "Promos" are de facto commercials. One of the definitions of Commercial is "Sponsored by an advertiser or supported by advertising". The definition of an Advertiser is:
> 
> 1. To make public announcement of, especially to proclaim the qualities or advantages of (a product or business) so as to increase sales. See Synonyms at announce.
> 2. To make known; call attention to: advertised my intention to resign.
> 3. To warn or notify: This event advertises me that there is such a fact as death (Henry David Thoreau).
> 
> Nowhere does that part say it has to be from/for someone/something else nor does it qualify that money has to exchange hands to be considered a commercial. The part of the definition that says "supported by advertising" implies some sort of payment takes place to do the "support" part but that does not have to be money, one XM channel could be advertising thus supporting another XM channel. At any rate that part is qualified by an "or", so "Sponsored by an advertiser" take precedence in this case.
> 
> XM is making various announcements of its programming, station name and whatnot, therefore they are the "Advertiser" and they are the Sponsor in what is the Commercial. Nowhere does it say just because they are advertising themselves well then that's not a commercial.
> 
> Don't kid yourself, they are commercials. Can't wait till somebody gets PO'd enough or some lawyer somewhere decides to start a class action suit based on it being advertised as "Commercial Free" when it's really not. Where's Denny Crane when you need him..._
> 
> And....
> 
> _The other morning I was flipping through channels and checked out Highway 16 again. During the short time I had it on there was this big blaring spot (commercial, advertisement, promo, what ever you want to call it) for XM's Gospel music channel. Now not that I'm against Gospel music, I actually like it, but that *Commercial* had nothing to do with the songs being played on Highway 16 or by any stretch of the imagination anything at all to do with Highway 16.
> 
> I don't know how anyone can defend that and not classify it as a *Commercial*.
> 
> Period._


Yes indeed, I do feel special and enlightened and benefited.


----------



## BlankMan

TomK said:


> Yes indeed, I do feel special and enlightened and benefited.


'bout time.


----------



## newsposter

Are there any 'over the air' services that do provide music without interruption to the consumer at large (not dept stores etc)? Just curious


----------



## BlankMan

newsposter said:


> Are there any 'over the air' services that do provide music without interruption to the consumer at large (not dept stores etc)? Just curious


I believe so. A lot of FM stations transmit music on sidebands of their regular transmission. A recent issue of Nuts & Volts or Circuit Cellar, can't remember which offhand, had a blurb on making a receiver to receive these sideband transmissions. It wasn't that complicated. Hmmmm... That might be something to try now and see just what they might be broadcasting.


----------



## funeral

Hack your tivo, rip your CD's, setup JavaHMO, set MP3's on shuffle and forget about XM. You could even pickup a used DTivo keep it unsubbed and running all the time. 

XM is just an infomercial for their service IMO and a poor one at that. :down:


----------



## chadhumm

We've gone from what was a premium music service to regular radio. Are these commercials? Maybe..define commercial. They are advertising something all the time, as well as talking through the music we're there to listen to. 
'We aren't paying extra for it"? Are we not...I have lesser quality music programming now and my monthly bill is the same. kinda sucks


----------



## tbeckner

funeral said:


> Hack your tivo, rip your CD's, setup JavaHMO, set MP3's on shuffle and forget about XM. You could even pickup a used DTivo keep it unsubbed and running all the time.
> 
> XM is just an infomercial for their service IMO and a poor one at that. :down:


A lot of work just to get something that some of us have been getting for over 11 years now on all of our receivers.


----------



## kdelande

I have nothing to add here, XM=bag of suck. Bring back Music Choice, I don't want breaks in the music.

KD


----------



## Draven X. Byrne

tbeckner said:


> A lot of work just to get something that some of us have been getting for over 11 years now on all of our receivers.


True -

but really - what's your alternative - leave DirecTV? 

I'm sure if if a mass exodus of people called them about this they'd do nothing but laugh.

A lot of people are getting all wrinkled up over something that they can't change . . . .

I feel for those of you that like MC better but -come on - get over it. I still can't believe that this is still a hot issue of discussion here after more then a month.

Damn, TiVo better update something to make everyone here talk about something else 

Merry Christmas to all -

DXB


----------



## extension 721

tony touch said:


> When XM first started on directv a few weeks ago, there was a station called "The Heart" (played all love songs). Now I can't find it. Anyone know if they are already altering the line-up?


Christmas music has taken over some channels for a bit.


----------



## goony

BlankMan said:


> A lot of FM stations transmit music on sidebands of their regular transmission. A recent issue of Nuts & Volts or Circuit Cellar, can't remember which offhand, had a blurb on making a receiver to receive these sideband transmissions.


It's called an SCA subcarrier... here's just one outfit that has an SCA kit. If you download their (PDF) manual they explain exactly how the SCA stuff works.

A Google search for *sca fm kit* reveals other kits available.


----------



## newsposter

I want interactive back on my b65! (how's that for another topic?)


----------



## dtremain

newsposter said:


> Are there any 'over the air' services that do provide music without interruption to the consumer at large (not dept stores etc)? Just curious


It wouldn't be legal. It would fail to meet several FCC requirements.


----------



## Pearhead

Draven X. Byrne said:


> True -
> 
> but really - what's your alternative - leave DirecTV?
> I'm sure if if a mass exodus of people called them about this they'd do nothing but laugh.
> A lot of people are getting all wrinkled up over something that they can't change . . . .
> I feel for those of you that like MC better but -come on - get over it. *I still can't believe that this is still a hot issue of discussion here after more then a month.*
> 
> Damn, TiVo better update something to make everyone here talk about something else
> 
> Merry Christmas to all -
> 
> DXB


Hear, hear! Especially when there ARE more viable alternatives for commecial free radio. I'm with you Byrne......I just don't get it. To me it seems that this is more an extensive exercise in _complaining_ about a minor disservice than actually finding a solution to the real problem. 

..


----------



## tbeckner

Pearhead said:


> Hear, hear! Especially when there ARE more viable alternatives for commecial free radio. I'm with you Byrne......I just don't get it. To me it seems that this is more an extensive exercise in _complaining_ about a minor disservice than actually finding a solution to the real problem.
> 
> ..


I think the real solution to the problem and it would be a benefit to even the most diehard XM RADIO fans, would be to get XM RADIO to remove their silly promos and to get their DJ's to cut out some of the needless chatter. I wonder if the DJ's have a quota, a minimum number of hours per week that they need to talk to get paid.


----------



## heySkippy

tbeckner said:


> I think the real solution


You know that isn't going to happen. I reckon the real solution is for DTV to add the MC channels back while leaving the XM channels in place. That would be teh win for everyone.


----------



## dtremain

macquariumguy said:


> You know that isn't going to happen. I reckon the real solution is for DTV to add the MC channels back while leaving the XM channels in place. That would be teh win for everyone.


And you know that that isn't going to happen.

What is going to happen is that XM is going to be on Directv for years. These threads have already slowed down and will eventually stop. And, we'll all move onto something else.

See you there.


----------



## chrpai

tbeckner said:


> I think the real solution to the problem and it would be a benefit to even the most diehard XM RADIO fans, would be to get XM RADIO to remove their silly promos and to get their DJ's to cut out some of the needless chatter. I wonder if the DJ's have a quota, a minimum number of hours per week that they need to talk to get paid.


It's funny, if you ever listen to the likes of Howard Stern, Don & Mike et al you know it's ever radio show host's pain in the rear to be told to stick to the play list and don't talk over the music. Personally I'm glad they told management to shove it up the rear and forged out new territory. After all you don't get to a point of being able to sign a $500 million contract for 5 years by keeping your mouth shut and pushing the button.


----------



## BlankMan

macquariumguy said:


> You know that isn't going to happen. I reckon the real solution is for DTV to add the MC channels back while leaving the XM channels in place. That would be teh win for everyone.


I got a call from DirecTV Friday I think it was, the lady said this may happen sometime next year if it were to happen.


----------



## heySkippy

I just called & talked to 'Carla' at DTv and refreshed my complaint. This time I got 3 months of Showtime/Starz and $5 off my bill for 6 months. She told me they continue to receive lots of calls and assured me it's being reviewed at higher levels.

So it goes. Keep the heat up.


----------



## IndyJones1023

Thanks, Mac! I'll make another call.


----------



## crkeehn

It's okay. They can go back to Music Choice now. We liked XM so much, we were encouraged to treat ourselves to a P&P receiver and home and car docking ports. We can now enjoy ALL of the XM stations, not just the ones offered on DirecTV. 

That will give me an excuse to block off the whole 800 block as there isn't any way that I will go back to trying to force myself to listen to Music Choice.

BTW, we find ourselves listening to the talk channels, the Old Time Radio, or Laugh USA. I will be playing the signal over the fm modulator and I'll hear my 9 year older laughing in the toy room, he has tuned his new radio to frequency I'm sending the xm signal over, I know he's listening to what I'm sending.


----------



## tbeckner

chrpai said:


> It's funny, if you ever listen to the likes of Howard Stern, Don & Mike et al you know it's ever radio show host's pain in the rear to be told to stick to the play list and don't talk over the music. Personally I'm glad they told management to shove it up the rear and forged out new territory. After all you don't get to a point of being able to sign a $500 million contract for 5 years by keeping your mouth shut and pushing the button.


Actually, I have never listened to Howard Stern or Don & Mike and I likely never will.

In addition, your post is an APPLES AND ORANGES comparison. I wasn't talking about TALK RADIO, I was talking about the MUSIC channels.

*You might want to read the POST(S) before responding.*

Additional Note:

I guess you will now have to subscribe to SIRUIS to get your Howard Stern FIX.


----------



## Rkkeller

Being we are now getting XM for FREE and not paying $10+ monthly for it, I can find no fault with it. A few self promoting commercials like most other pay or premium channels like HBO does is really being over stated here. Most of us pay $10-12 a month for HBO, TMC and what not and there are similar commercials between shows and we ARE paying for them. Thats even worse if you ask me. Lets all start complaining about that too.


Rich


----------



## Chris Gerhard

I have been listening to 801-40's and 854-Bluesville and occassional garbled sound has been a problem. It may be nobody listens to these two but me but the similar channels, Standards and Blues from Music Choice were preferrable in content and sound quality in my opinion.

Chris


----------



## Chris Gerhard

Rkkeller said:


> Being we are now getting XM for FREE and not paying $10+ monthly for it, I can find no fault with it. A few self promoting commercials like most other pay or premium channels like HBO does is really being over stated here. Most of us pay $10-12 a month for HBO, TMC and what not and there are similar commercials between shows and we ARE paying for them. Thats even worse if you ask me. Lets all start complaining about that too.
> 
> Rich


I didn't know XM was free. My understanding is that a $40 package is required to receive the channels. My XM channels have talking over the songs and in between songs. Previews of unpcoming programs on HBO, etc. in between programs are welcomed by me. The crap included by XM is not at all welcomed.

Chris


----------



## JimSpence

Is this thread still active?

YAAAAAWWWWNNNNN.


----------



## bidger

JimSpence said:


> Is this thread still active?
> 
> YAAAAAWWWWNNNNN.


 :up: Thank you Jim.


----------



## heySkippy

JimSpence said:


> Is this thread still active?


Don't worry, we'll let it die when D* puts the MC channels back on the dial.



JimSpence said:


> YAAAAAWWWWNNNNN.


You really should cover your mouth when you do that.


----------



## Rkkeller

My point was and I don't know if you know this but the people that pay XM directly a monthly fee and have stand alone XM receivers have the SAME commercials and talk through as we do and we are not paying XM a monthly fee for what we get.

I personally consider XM on DirecTV as being FREE as I am not paying a separate monthly charge for it like XM's other 5 million users are.


Rich


----------



## JimSpence

Wouldn't this discussion be better served here?
http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=12


----------



## Bob_Newhart

JimSpence said:


> Wouldn't this discussion be better served here?
> http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=12


It looks like if it were there, this thread might have 4 or 5 replies instead of 441.

Just to stir up the pot a bit, I don't like the talking on XM television, either. They definitely have a more varied playlist, however. I just wish they could turn down the volume when they start talking. It's annoying to be in the pool listening to music cranked up, and then all of a sudden have a dick jockey come on blaring about what we just heard and what's coming up next.


----------



## amgqmp1

macquariumguy said:


> Don't worry, we'll let it die when D* puts the MC channels back on the dial.


----------



## bv1187

Draven X. Byrne said:


> True -
> 
> A lot of people are getting all wrinkled up over something that they can't change . . . .
> 
> I feel for those of you that like MC better but -come on - get over it. I still can't believe that this is still a hot issue of discussion here after more then a month.
> 
> DXB


I here ya Get over it


----------



## IndyJones1023

I still can't figure out why the people who don't want to read this thread are reading it.


----------



## Billy Bob Boy

macquariumguy said:


> Don't worry, we'll let it die when D* puts the MC channels back on the dial.
> 
> You really should cover your mouth when you do that.


i would not hold my breath about them putting MC back on.. I doubt if a handful out of the millions of subscribers call and complain it would make a difference. I am sure there are just as many who call in and love it. Unless Xm goes under I would not expect to see them change back, or there were a significant loss of subscribers claiming they are leaving because of xm.( i doubt if that would ever happen, Kindof like killing the paitent cause he has a wart) I sincerly doubt if even someone like Blankman would cancel D* just cause he doesnt like 10 channels out of 800! Unless of course cable or dish suddenly get great. (doubt that also) So I guess you are going to Love it or leave it. D* that is. Cause IMHO xm is here for a while.


----------



## balboa dave

IndyJones1023 said:


> I still can't figure out why the people who don't want to read this thread are reading it.


Because you're wrong and you need to hear it.


----------



## IndyJones1023

balboa dave said:


> Because you're wrong and you need to hear it.


I'm not dating you, so back off.


----------



## dtremain

Bob_Newhart said:


> It looks like if it were there, this thread might have 4 or 5 replies instead of 441.


From the same 4 or 5 people.


----------



## bv1187

IndyJones1023 said:


> I still can't figure out why the people who don't want to read this thread are reading it.


Because we care


----------



## tbeckner

bv1187 said:


> Because we care


That's nice!


----------



## Draven X. Byrne

IndyJones1023 said:


> I still can't figure out why the people who don't want to read this thread are reading it.


It's not a matter of not wanting to read it as much as seeing what you crybabies are still *****ing about now . . . .

another 2 hour report of the seconds of talking, or perhaps more hairbrained schemes to get DirecTV to get MC back.   

Now it's more amusing then anything else . . . . shows you that we really have nothing more to talk about in this forum any more - which is sad . . . .

DXB


----------



## WillieWildcat

Draven X. Byrne said:


> It's not a matter of not wanting to read it as much as seeing what you crybabies are still *****ing about now . . . .
> 
> another 2 hour report of the seconds of talking, or perhaps more hairbrained schemes to get DirecTV to get MC back.
> 
> Now it's more amusing then anything else . . . . shows you that we really have nothing more to talk about in this forum any more - which is sad . . . .
> 
> DXB


So really you are interested in reading what is going in this thread and you want to be hypocritical about it.


----------



## Billy Bob Boy

Round 25 !!Ding!! Back to your corners and at the sound of the bell come out fighting. 






!!!!!!!DING!!!!!!!!!!!! 



This fight is better than ali vs forman!! Xm Vs Mc

Anouncer: And Mc takes a blow to the head while Xm is dancing around. Mc is down 1 2 3 4 5 6 Mc is up. Now xm is down but gets right up!! What a fight ladies and gentelman. Now xm has mc in a headlock


----------



## Draven X. Byrne

Billy Bob Boy said:


> Round 25 !!Ding!! Back to your corners and at the sound of the bell come out fighting.
> 
> !!!!!!!DING!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> This fight is better than ali vs forman!! Xm Vs Mc
> 
> Anouncer: And Mc takes a blow to the head while Xm is dancing around. Mc is down 1 2 3 4 5 6 Mc is up. Now xm is down but gets right up!! What a fight ladies and gentelman. Now xm has mc in a headlock


And in a stunning disregard for the rules XM kicks MC square in the nuts! Then keeps walking a mudhole in the spinless puss that is MC 

And Willie - watching a trainwreck isn't being hypocritical as much as me pointing out in a humorous fashion how this issue has dragged on for almost 2 months now and that we as a community don't have anything else better to talk about - of course I could borrow one of your breathern's arguments and simply say - "if you don't like the thread then don't read it"

  

DXB


----------



## Draven X. Byrne

WillieWildcat said:


> So really you are interested in reading what is going in this thread and you want to be hypocritical about it.


Nope -

I just want to increase my post count like everyone else!  

DXB


----------



## C McB

BlankMan said:


> I got a call from DirecTV Friday I think it was, the lady said this may happen sometime next year if it were to happen.


In her (and your) dreams.


----------



## Lori

Well, I read it all because I hate to smeek. 

I am an XM subscriber. I love the service. I have it in both of my cars, and was trying to figure out a home solution that didn't involve streaming when the announcement was made. I don't listen to music a lot at home--mostly I watch TV but I am thrilled to be able to listen to the channels that I have become attached to.

I have never counted promos on the stations I like, but mostly they amuse me. My husband and I like to look at each other and say "Top Traxx!" in the car with the announcers and I am fond of telling him that "it's in the MIX".  The stations that I listen to don't seem to have DJs, and the promos happen once every, what? 4? 5? songs. And they take 3? 4? seconds? Totally worth it vs literally 15-20 minutes per hour of commercials for car dealers on local FM. Plus, the audio, at least in my car, is high quality.

So, for me, it's about loving XM--LOVING XM--and having this familiar thing that I love available to me all the time.

For the record, I listen to:

Mix 22
The Blend
Top Traxx
Lucy
Fred
Ethel


----------



## xr400

I don't get how anyone would pay for XM in their car. I liked the MC much better. Here is an example why I think XM sucks. I turn on a "Country" channel and they are playing a christmas version of Ironman. What's up with that? And I hate the talking, why do they even have DJs? I agree XM= bag of suck.


----------



## Wolffpack

xr400 said:


> I don't get how anyone would pay for XM in their car. I liked the MC much better. Here is an example why I think XM sucks. I turn on a "Country" channel and they are playing a christmas version of Ironman. What's up with that? And I hate the talking, why do they even have DJs? I agree XM= bag of suck.


I pay for mine and my wife's XM in the car and my sons pay for theirs. And talking, compare XM to the "lively banter" you experence for hours on end with OTA radio.

Ironman on a Country channel? I figure that would go with all that "Built Ford Tough" stuff the country folk like to sing about.


----------



## rfieldz

I think we've really gone backwards with XM. We used to have the Music Choice channels on in the house almost all the time. Great for parties, quiet dinners, etc. Now we have to listen to talking along with the music. I understand that some of you like to hear commentaries and artist interviews, terrific. Let them put it on a special channel and leave the music channels for music. We had a Christmas party and wanted some Christmas music. Holly was doing an interview with Manheim Steamroller. There was an alternative x-mas channel with Cheech & Chong etc. A country x-mas channel, and a classic one which was like church music. We turned on the radio. If you want to listen to some nice easy music while relaxing, eating dinner etc. why would you need a DJ talking? I don't get it. BTW Dish network still has music only channels. Maybe it's time to switc!


----------



## rnwjr

TomK said:


> I prefer having XM over the old channels so thanks, Directv!


I agree... I can listen to XM in the car and then when I return home I can play it on each TV in my house and even on my PC... No mess no fuss... Plus I am sure DirecTV is getting use out of XM's Satellites "Rock" and "Roll"... Remember DirecTV also sends signals to such agencies as Blockbuster..... Like they say the best of Satellite TV with the best of Satellite Radio = DirecTV with XMRadio....


----------



## tbeckner

rnwjr said:


> I agree... I can listen to XM in the car and then when I return home I can play it on each TV in my house and even on my PC... No mess no fuss... Plus I am sure DirecTV is getting use out of XM's Satellites "Rock" and "Roll"... Remember DirecTV also sends signals to such agencies as Blockbuster..... Like they say the best of Satellite TV with the best of Satellite Radio = DirecTV with XMRadio....


Maybe because DirecTV is a major investor in XM Radio?


----------



## reddice

Those Artist Confidentals are the worst thing about XM. They simucast the same one at the same time on up to 4 to 6 channels that play that music. So if you like soft rock, they will play it on all of those stations at the same time. Plus they are more boring than anything. All they do is talk, talk, talk, play a bit of music and talk some more. These things should be on the talk stations. The Manheim Stramroller thing was played on Holly but of course it was played on The Blend and Fine Tuning which is why play it on Holly when you wanted to listen to christmas music. That is a lie saying 24/7 Christams music, more like 23/7 Christmas music.

I like XM, except for the Artist Confidentials and Then again lives.


----------



## MJHoltorf

rfieldz said:


> I think we've really gone backwards with XM. We used to have the Music Choice channels on in the house almost all the time. Great for parties, quiet dinners, etc. Now we have to listen to talking along with the music. I understand that some of you like to hear commentaries and artist interviews, terrific. Let them put it on a special channel and leave the music channels for music. We had a Christmas party and wanted some Christmas music. Holly was doing an interview with Manheim Steamroller. There was an alternative x-mas channel with Cheech & Chong etc. A country x-mas channel, and a classic one which was like church music. We turned on the radio. If you want to listen to some nice easy music while relaxing, eating dinner etc. why would you need a DJ talking? I don't get it. BTW Dish network still has music only channels. Maybe it's time to switc!


I think, for me at least, that this issue is the heart of the matter. I've read this whole thread, and I can't remember if anybody has articulated the difference in this way, but I think XM is designed as a replacement for radio and Music Choice is a replacement for CD changers. Starting out as a device to replace your car radio, XM (or Sirius) do an admirable job with that. They have many channels of varying genre's to choose from, and they are commercial free _relative_ to traditional radio. It's like taking an over the air radio station and removing the commercials for any product other than the radio station itself. It doesn't mean you'll never hear a promo for something on XM, or that you won't hear a DJ every so often on some stations. You just won't hear an add for an oil change company or a car insurance agency. Once again, this translates well to the car radio environment, or the solo listening experience.

What Music Choice did well was provide a background where the music was not necessarily the primary focus. You could count on the music just going on and on, with every song being different (for at least a few hours), with no interruptions. This lends itself much better to a restaurant, dinner party or other social gathering than having the radio on. It makes it seem as if you have a huge CD collection, and that you have it set to random within the genre you have chosen. No breaks for commercials, promos or otherwise. This type of programming has a place, and XM does not accommodate this. For people that only used the DirecTV music channels for this purpose, they may rightfully feel like they have lost something. For those that never did, they wouldn't miss the old way. I mostly listen to it solo as background for doing homework or housework, where the short breaks are not intrusive, so the changes are something I will get used to. For those times when I want background music for a party or gathering though, I consider the music channels now less functional and may occasionally have to go back to the CD changer.

MJH


----------



## Hodaka

maybe they've been around and I've not seen these channels before, but I went to watch IFC (550) and hit the up channel and found several "Commercial Music" channels (not active of course). Maybe that's directv's way of appeasing businesses who were using MC and are now all hacked off..


----------



## SpacemanSpiff

Hodaka said:


> maybe they've been around and I've not seen these channels before, but I went to watch IFC (550) and hit the up channel and found several "Commercial Music" channels (not active of course). Maybe that's directv's way of appeasing businesses who were using MC and are now all hacked off..


I noticed those a few weeks ago and figured the same thing.


----------



## scsiguy72

I tried to give XM a chance and I do like some of the channels, but I think the Rock side falls short of Sirius.


----------



## newsposter

I rarely unsub to any threads but it's after Christmas and I won't need music until then. So adios  By then we will have 'serious' radio. 

MC lives!


----------



## IndyJones1023

We'll be up to 1,000 posts by the time you return!


----------



## JimSpence

Yaaaawwwwwwnnnnnn!


----------



## Billy Bob Boy

JimSpence said:


> Yaaaawwwwwwnnnnnn!


Some black coffee for you!


----------



## pollyg

Just have to jump in, we had a favorite channel on MC, loved it and now it is gone. We subsribe to XM, used it in our car and at home, on occasion, have a favorite channel with MC we love. Now our MC is gone and the XM we get on Directtv does not included the one station we love on XM and the XM station which should replace our favorite MC station is no match in terms of the music selected. I want my MC back, and I will continue to listen to our favorite station on XM in my car and at home when I do not want to turn on my TV.

Why does any of this matter, it matters because I am paying for both services and they should know I am not happy. I also fear that in the near future Directtv will start charging for the XM service, which of course I am already paying for, bring back MC, please.


----------



## WillieWildcat

MJHoltorf said:


> ......but I think XM is designed as a replacement for radio and Music Choice is a replacement for CD changers. MJH


Didn't want to requote the entire message, but the synopsis says it all. The rest of the message explains what I know I've been trying to convey. When we have our friends over, I usually would turn on MC and it made a very nice background. XM really is just meant for radio listening. Thanks MJH for the very insightful post!


----------



## tbeckner

WillieWildcat said:


> Didn't want to requote the entire message, but the synopsis says it all. The rest of the message explains what I know I've been trying to convey. When we have our friends over, I usually would turn on MC and it made a very nice background. XM really is just meant for radio listening. Thanks MJH for the very insightful post!


And I agree with both posts. MC was useful as background music and I really missed it when DirecTV went to XM RADIO. It sure would be great if they would bring it back as an option and drop one or two of those BAD shopping channels that I always pull from my list of "RECEIVED CHANNELS". I would pay $4 or $5 per month for the MC channels and I believe a lot of the long term MC people might do the same.

Are you listening DirecTV? Pull a couple of the crappy (can I say that?) video channels (like shopping) and put MC back on the air as an option.


----------



## BlankMan

Well I guess everybody was right, XM was meant to be a replacement for Radio and not an improvement in Radio. XM says so themselves:

Date: Fri, 13 Jan 2006 13:29:40 -0500
From: "Anthony, Jon" <[email protected]>
To: BlankMan <[email protected]>
Subject: RE: Talking

<Blankman>, please understand that XM isn't Music Choice. It's not designed
to be Music Choice. Music Choice is its own service. XM is designed to
be RADIO, not simply an audio jukebox. I just want to make sure that
you're not hoping that XM is something that it clearly isn't.


----------



## tbeckner

BlankMan said:


> Well I guess everybody was right, XM was meant to be a replacement for Radio and not an improvement in Radio. XM says so themselves:
> 
> Date: Fri, 13 Jan 2006 13:29:40 -0500
> From: "Anthony, Jon" <[email protected]>
> To: BlankMan <[email protected]>
> Subject: RE: Talking
> 
> <Blankman>, please understand that XM isn't Music Choice. It's not designed
> to be Music Choice. Music Choice is its own service. XM is designed to
> be RADIO, not simply an audio jukebox. I just want to make sure that
> you're not hoping that XM is something that it clearly isn't.


TALK ABOUT A SMOKING GUN! Did he really realize what he said?


----------



## GaryGnu

Did anyone see this?

http://www.xm411.com/phpbb/viewtopic.php?t=22056

If you scroll down a bit someone copied the article.


----------



## BlankMan

GaryGnu said:


> Did anyone see this?
> 
> http://www.xm411.com/phpbb/viewtopic.php?t=22056
> 
> If you scroll down a bit someone copied the article.


D*mn! I was right all along. I said a number of times in these threads that I was surprised there hasn't been a lawsuit yet.

  I feel good about myself now.   Na-na Na Na-na


----------



## Billy Bob Boy

BlankMan said:


> D*mn! I was right all along. I said a number of times in these threads that I was surprised there hasn't been a lawsuit yet.
> 
> I feel good about myself now.   Na-na Na Na-na


I would reserve all those good feelings untill after the law suit is settled. Remember those obese people that sued micky D'S for making them fat. Anyone and his uncle can file a lawsuit the trick is winning. If I were you i would reserve my NANANA untill after' Otherwise you might look the fool!! Perhaps i should start a lawsuit against D* for not activating my usb ports. Or mabye i can sue marlboro for the 10,000 i spent on cigs when i smoked. So you see anyone can sue anyone. The trick is winning.


----------



## IndyJones1023

I disagree. Sometimes a lawsuit and the negative publicity is all it takes to "effectively" win.


----------



## Billy Bob Boy

IndyJones1023 said:


> I disagree. Sometimes a lawsuit and the negative publicity is all it takes to "effectively" win.


I disagree. Mcdonalds is still making people fat regardless of the suit and sometimes negative publicity like a frivolous lawsuit gets a company more business' because more people hear about the company become interested in the company and may subscribe to the company because it is 200 % better than radio regardless of the talking. Folks that never heard about sattelite radio or xm may become aware of its existance by hearing about it in the news.


----------



## IndyJones1023

With DirecTV's loss of TiVo, the poor user acceptance of their substitute boxes, the cheapness of cable DVRs, and the TiVo Series 3 looming, DirecTV can't afford any bad press.


----------



## tbeckner

BlankMan said:


> D*mn! I was right all along. I said a number of times in these threads that I was surprised there hasn't been a lawsuit yet.
> 
> I feel good about myself now.   Na-na Na Na-na


I have to agree with the other post that we cannot celebrate until the lawsuit is over and the plaintiff has won.

But it is a great start and a step in the right direction.

I just hope the plaintiff wins!


----------



## tbeckner

Billy Bob Boy said:


> I disagree. Mcdonalds is still making people fat regardless of the suit and sometimes negative publicity like a frivolous lawsuit gets a company more business' because more people hear about the company become interested in the company and may subscribe to the company because it is 200 % better than radio regardless of the talking. Folks that never heard about sattelite radio or xm may become aware of its existance by hearing about it in the news.


In this case, I don't believe that the lawsuit will effectively bring more subscribers to XM Radio. This lawsuit is like hearing that someone found a cockroach in their hamburger at McDonald's. People do not immediately think that they should go to McDonald's and buy a hamburger, unless of course they are hoping to get a cockroach so they can sue McDonald's. In fact, that type of news usually has a long term negative effect on sales and subscribers. Although in this case the lawsuit didnt make the national news, so it will not likely have any effect at all, unless it is settled for the plaintiff.


----------



## dtremain

tbecknerThis lawsuit is like hearing that someone found a cockroach in their hamburger at McDonald's. [/QUOTE said:


> Hardly.


----------



## dtremain

tbeckner said:


> This lawsuit is like hearing that someone found a cockroach in their hamburger at McDonald's.


Hardly.


----------



## Wolffpack

tbeckner said:


> I just hope the plaintiff wins!


The only winners in class action lawsuits are the attorneys.


----------



## tbeckner

Wolffpack said:


> The only winners in class action lawsuits are the attorneys.


I agree that in almost all case the lawyers are usually the big winners in most if not all class action suits, except in some cases when we are lucky a company may choose to change their product to reflect the outcome.


----------



## tbeckner

dtremain said:


> Hardly.


Some Isaan (Northeast Thailand) folk believe that eating cockroaches can cure certain illnesses. And some local groups in Mexico eat cockroachs without hesitation.

BTW, I was not attempting to make a direct comparison, but to me XM Radio as a replacement for Music Choice is not a very tasty treat.


----------



## BlankMan

Billy Bob Boy said:


> I would reserve all those good feelings untill after the law suit is settled. Remember those obese people that sued micky D'S for making them fat. Anyone and his uncle can file a lawsuit the trick is winning. If I were you i would reserve my NANANA untill after' Otherwise you might look the fool!! Perhaps i should start a lawsuit against D* for not activating my usb ports. Or mabye i can sue marlboro for the 10,000 i spent on cigs when i smoked. So you see anyone can sue anyone. The trick is winning.


So. You had to take it upon yourself to burst my bubble. You just couldn't let it go. Even for a while... 

I know. Winning is the issue. Could be a problem. We could debate that here for years to come. Really depends on a lot of things. A sympathetic jury would be a plus.

But. This lawsuit is going to get it out in the limelight. This is going to get press. Not the kind of press XM wants I suspect. A lot more people will now know XM is not commercial free. Like they advertise they are. That could prevent people who are thinking about getting it from getting it now that they know. That's bound to hurt XM sales. XM will not like that.

So, I figure if the case has merit and does not get thrown out right away, XM is going to want to get it out of the headlines one way or another. Fast. That make good business sense.

I'm also rooting for everyone that's suing Sony regarding XCP, to sue Sony's arse off, to teach Sony a lesson. Lawsuits are the only way to get corporations attention, otherwise they give two sh*ts. $$ is the only thing they care about.

I believed XM Radio music channels were commercial free, I was exploring getting XM last fall before DirecTV's switch. Had I done that, I would have been extremely pissed off to find out after the fact that XM Radio music channels are not commercial free. I'd love to be on the jury of that class action lawsuit...

I don't think I'll have to take my Na-na's back even if the class action fails, more people will know now that XM Radio is not commercial free, that is the best publicity XM can get.


----------



## Billy Bob Boy

Than again this lawsuit could set precedence that what xm does IS commercial free. This could set new guidelines for the entire industry. The end result could be a lot worse for you Xm haters cause it could open a floodgate and let in even more chatter. Making it much worse. How about talk after every song. If a judge decides what they are doing are not commercials. It could get worse. Probably not. This law suit is nothing more than a minor inconvienice win or lose xm will go on and xm will be here on D* Win or lose you wont get back MC so what bubble was burst. Heck the cigarette industry lost millions in law suits. They are still here. An old lady won millions from mcdonalds for hot coffee They are still here. This lawsuit is a Tempest in a teacup to xm. And if you wouldn't have stuck your tounge out at us so to speak I never even would have posted.


----------



## tbeckner

dtremain said:


> Hardly.


One additional thought: If the lawsuit makes the national news it will very likely have a negative effect on XM Radio subscriptions, because some users likely myself, thought it was ALL MUSIC just like MUSIC CHOICE, and if I had subscribed prior to its release on DirecTV, I would have been disappointed and would have very likely dropped the service ASAP, even if it meant I lost the investment in the equipment.


----------



## tbeckner

Billy Bob Boy said:


> Than again this lawsuit could set precedence that what xm does IS commercial free. This could set new guidelines for the entire industry. The end result could be a lot worse for you Xm haters cause it could open a floodgate and let in even more chatter.


If there was MORE CHATTER, they would have to call it XM TALK RADIO. 

Additional Edit:

Even in everybody's worst nighmare would XM Radio go out of their way to add more chatter to the "Music Channels". Now that would be truly INSANE.


----------



## Billy Bob Boy

tbeckner said:


> If there was MORE CHATTER, they would have to call it XM TALK RADIO.
> 
> Additional Edit:
> 
> Even in everybody's worst nighmare would XM Radio go out of their way to add more chatter to the "Music Channels". Now that would be truly INSANE.


your right they wont add more, but win or lose xm is here to stay, long after this thread disapears

BTW Blankman what kind of a response were you expecting to NA NA NA NA NA! Knowing that there are many folks in this thread that like Xm. Were you expecting warm fuzy feelings to this? If you would have cut it off with im feeling good now. That would have been sufficient. My 8 year old nephew goes NA NA NA NA NA!


----------



## tbeckner

Billy Bob Boy said:


> your right they wont add more, but win or lose xm is here to stay, long after this thread disapears


I agree that this thread will die long before DirecTV ever has an even minor thought about dropping XM Radio. There is no doubt that XM Radio is here to stay. The only hope for us long term MUSIC CHOICE listeners, is that either DirecTV adds MUSIC CHOICE back as a $5 option or adds MUSIC CHOICE as an alternate choice (in other word either MUSIC CHOICE or XM Radio) or XM Radio cuts down the chatter, either of the first two options would likely satisfy all of the long term MUSIC CHOICE listeners, the last option might (depending upon the degree of change) satisfy a large number of long term MUSIC CHOICE listeners.

If DirecTV would get rid of one or two of the DOWN RIGHT MISERABLE shopping channels, they would have enough bandwidth to carry MUSIC CHOICE as either an alternative or an option. And I can say without a doubt that the long term MUSIC CHOICE listeners who really dislike the chatter on XM Radio would be very happy customers if they did.


----------



## BlankMan

Billy Bob Boy said:


> your right they wont add more, but win or lose xm is here to stay, long after this thread disapears
> 
> BTW Blankman what kind of a response were you expecting to NA NA NA NA NA! Knowing that there are many folks in this thread that like Xm. Were you expecting warm fuzy feelings to this? If you would have cut it off with im feeling good now. That would have been sufficient. My 8 year old nephew goes NA NA NA NA NA!


Boy. (and I mean that in an exclamatory statement sort of way, no reference to your moniker.) You'd better take a timeout. Chill for a bit. Get the blood pressure down.

To answer your question, I was expecting everyone to laugh, hence all the smiley faces, the ones with the big big smile. I certainly was not expecting everyone, actually anyone, to take that sentence seriously and rise up in force to protect and defend their beloved XM. Looks like I've unintentionally ruffled the XM lovers feathers..

Maybe you could learn something from that 8 year old nephew of yours, it appears he has a sense of humor and understands _Na-na. Na. Na-na....._

Oh and.....



Billy Bob Boy said:


> Than again this lawsuit could set precedence that what xm does IS commercial free....


I don't really care one way or another, I won't be wasting my money by subscribing to XM and I won't be listening to XM even on DirecTV so it's a moot point so it matters not to me. I just like the fact that the unsuspecting masses will now know via all the publicity that XM is not commercial free like they claim to be.

Oh and and.....

You are 100% correct. As long as there are people that are willing to pay for FM Radio delivered via Satellite, XM will thrive.


----------



## Hodaka

has anyone tried to call and order the commercial music channels just above channel 550 to see how much and if anyone can order them?


----------



## tbeckner

Hodaka said:


> has anyone tried to call and order the commercial music channels just above channel 550 to see how much and if anyone can order them?


Those channels are nothing new, they are the standard XM Radio channels, but just in the commercial package.


----------



## dishrich

Well, at least I can look at the bright side of this for me - after getting XM for free on D*, I KNOW I have NO interest in actually paying $13 a month for this "bag of suck" in the car, & glad I didn't waste money on a receiver!  

I absolutely CAN'T stand listening to XM & all the yacking between songs, which almost seems to occur between EVERY song.   Sorry, but if you "pro-XM" guys like this crap, then bully for you - as far as I'm concerned, XM is not even a 2nd rate choice to MC. And, THE G-D TITLES STILL DON'T WORK RIGHT!!!  

Something else I'm surprised nobody else has mentioned - (at least I didn't see any postings on it) on top of this, on the channels I liked, MC almost ALWAYS played album cuts of songs, while XM ALWAYS plays the "top 40" (ie: shorter) version. If I wanted to listen to top 40 versions, I'd be listening to "top 40" radio. (ie: local radio stations) - and even some of ours DON'T do this anymore, at least on stuff like 60's-70's music.

I finally had enough of this - I got me a digital cable box just to get MC back, which our local cable now carries, after they dumped DMX a few months ago. (already have basic cable/internet) Not only do I now get MORE MC channels than D* had, (45) I now get back the album art/info screens that D* USED to have as well, on ALL of the channels to boot! It is only costing me $5 to have this - WELL worth it to get back MC. I also get a reminder that our cable system carries TWICE as many premium feeds as D* does, as I go by them in the guide - D*, you're really going down the tubes...


----------



## Billy Bob Boy

Thank you Thank you Thank you Dishrich for keeping this thread alive. It almost vanished from the front page. Heaven forbid. Jim spence please cover your mouth when you yawn. XMXMXMXMXMXMXMXMXMXMXMXMXMXMXMXMXMXMXMXMXMXMXMXMXM. There ya go tons of XM. PLEASE dont let this thread die. I hope to see it 15 years from now. Heck there might even be a "Xm bag of suck forum". I will be the very first to subscribe to the "Xm bag of suck Magazine". Please we need lots more Xm bag of suck. In honor of this thread I am renaming my first born You guessed it XMBAGOSUCK Boy       




Edit: If you havent figured it out this entire post is sarcasm


----------



## GrogLikesBeer

> I absolutely CAN'T stand listening to XM & all the yacking between songs, which almost seems to occur between EVERY song.   Sorry, but if you "pro-XM" guys like this crap, then bully for you - as far as I'm concerned, XM is not even a 2nd rate choice to MC. And, THE G-D TITLES STILL DON'T WORK RIGHT!!!


I don't have an opinion on XM vs MC as I just use my tv for tv. But I do subscribe to XM and have for 3 or 4 years. The above quote is an exaggeration. The stations I listen to (Squizz,Ethel,Fred,Lucy,Fungus) don't have chatter after EVERY song. They play 4-6 songs & then DJ comes on for 10-30 seconds & then more songs. And there are no commercials.

I understand that that is completely different from MC which had no chatter. And it is understandable that you wouldn't like XM as a replacement to MC. But this thread seems to have turned into a general XM sucks - don't buy it - false advertising thread, and that is untrue. As a previous poster said XM was designed to replace OTA radio, and for that it does an amazing job.


----------



## Lord Vader

Personally, I think the XM music channels are better than the MC ones were. Two channels that I truly like on XM and that I think are much better than their MC counterparts are channels 804 and 805, the 70's and the 80's channels respectively.


----------



## Rkkeller

I like the XM much better too. About the only time I ever used MC was for holiday background music and never really listened to anything, it was just on. Now I listen to Opie & Anthony, Ron & Fez and much more all the time for no additional charge. Thank You DirecTV. A great decision that saved me $13 a month as I can now record O&A for no additional charge and listen when I get home or just catch the repeats.


----------



## BlankMan

GrogLikesBeer said:


> I don't have an opinion on XM vs MC as I just use my tv for tv. But I do subscribe to XM and have for 3 or 4 years. The above quote is an exaggeration. The stations I listen to (Squizz,Ethel,Fred,Lucy,Fungus) don't have chatter after EVERY song. They play 4-6 songs & then DJ comes on for 10-30 seconds & then more songs. And there are no commercials.


Well maybe after every song is an exaggeration but *after every other song is certainly not. DJ type chatter or advertisements after every other song.*
Lookey here.


----------



## JetJam

you guys are a bunch of whining babies, please cancel your D* subscription and stop posting here.

XM is commercial free, a commercial is by definition a paid advertisement, in which they have none of. its no different then my local FM station doing a 40min block of commercial free and every 3-4 song's saying who they are or that you are listening to ...........

if there is something you don't like, don't buy it, don't subscribe. there is multiple choices of the same venue, choose one thats right for you and be happy. the choices are endless, thats why this is America. and stop your B****ing.


----------



## tbeckner

JetJam said:


> if there is something you don't like, don't buy it, don't subscribe.


But since we are DirecTV subscribers, some of us long term subscribers of almost 12 years, and DirecTV made the choice to use our subscription funds to switch to XM Radio and didn't give us any type of choice, then I know you could understand. How would you feel if DirecTV dropped XM Radio at the end of this month and switched back to MUSIC CHOICE? I guess you would either swallow it or start your own thread.

Nobody is asking that DirecTV drop XM Radio, but the long term users of MUSIC CHOICE just want a choice, even if we have to pay for it. Although, I highly doubt that DirecTV would even give us that choice, because in the last couple of years the company has been hijacked, and some of its decisions make more sense for their bottom line and less sense for their long term high value subscribers. (I have invested over $15,000 in equipment, PPV, and subscriptions (including NFLST, Sports, Movie Channels), in those 11 plus years, but based upon some of the decisions that DirecTV is currently making I am considering other options (although cable is currently unlikely, because I would have to currently do without a dual tuner TiVo).

There is no doubt that over 90% of the people who have voiced their positive opinion about the switch to XM Radio over Music Choice, are either XM Radio subscribers or not long term 10+ years DirecTV subscribers who listened to MUSIC CHOICE.

Just remember you would be just as upset about DirecTV dropping XM Radio for Music Choice, as we are over DirecTV dropping Music Choice for what we believe is in comparison TALK RADIO.

Again "if there is something you don't like, don't buy it, don't subscribe.", but we DIDN'T HAVE A CHOICE, DirecTV automatically subscribed us.


----------



## dtremain

tbeckner said:


> But since we are DirecTV subscribers, some of us long term subscribers of almost 12 years, and DirecTV made the choice to use our subscription funds to switch to XM Radio and didn't give us any type of choice, then I know you could understand. How would you feel if DirecTV dropped XM Radio at the end of this month and switched back to MUSIC CHOICE? I guess you would either swallow it or start your own thread.
> 
> Nobody is asking that DirecTV drop XM Radio, but the long term users of MUSIC CHOICE just want a choice, even if we have to pay for it. Although, I highly doubt that DirecTV would even give us that choice, because in the last couple of years the company has been hijacked, and some of its decisions make more sense for their bottom line and less sense for their long term high value subscribers. (I have invested over $15,000 in equipment, PPV, and subscriptions (including NFLST, Sports, Movie Channels), in those 11 plus years, but based upon some of the decisions that DirecTV is currently making I am considering other options (although cable is currently unlikely, because I would have to currently do without a dual tuner TiVo).
> 
> There is no doubt that over 90% of the people who have voiced their positive opinion about the switch to XM Radio over Music Choice, are either XM Radio subscribers or not long term 10+ years DirecTV subscribers who listened to MUSIC CHOICE.
> 
> Just remember you would be just as upset about DirecTV dropping XM Radio for Music Choice, as we are over DirecTV dropping Music Choice for what we believe is in comparison TALK RADIO.
> 
> Again "if there is something you don't like, don't buy it, don't subscribe.", but we DIDN'T HAVE A CHOICE, DirecTV automatically subscribed us.


I don't think that people are objecting to your voicing your opinion. I do, however, think that this relentless beating of a dead horse is getting to be a bit much. We've all staked our claim. You like MC better; I like XM better. I like radio, you like background music. We both freely admit this.

Directv clearly is not going to drop XM. Obviously they have signed a contract for whatever period of time. Just as obviously, they are not going to pick MC back up for a handful of people who feel that it was a poor choice.

I miss TRIO. But, I've gotten over it.

Get over it.


----------



## BlankMan

dtremain said:


> Just as obviously, they are not going to pick MC back up for a handful of people who feel that it was a poor choice..


It's alive! IT'S ALIVE!! THIS THREAD IS STILL ALIVE!!!

Like a bad ______ that just won't go away.... 

But, don't be surprised if DTV picks MC back up. The *****ing here could just be a minute cross section of what DTV is getting, we don't know, we'll never know, unless of course MC reappears. Take it for what it's worth, a couple weeks ago when DTV called me after I complained about the loss of MC that was one of the options the CSR said could occur around the summer time frame. True? False? BS? Misinformed? Smooze just to keep me from canceling? Who knows. Time will tell.


----------



## dishrich

dtremain said:


> I miss TRIO. But, I've gotten over it.


Trio itself was shut down by NBC - MC is STILL alive & well, but D* CHOOSE to dump it.
BIG DIFFERENCE!!!


----------



## dishrich

JetJam said:


> you guys are a bunch of whining babies, please cancel your D* subscription and stop posting here.


Yea, & you fricken XM pom-pomers are even WORSE - I (& obviously many others here) were perfectly content with MC, but some brain-damaged idiot at D* decided they thought they found something better. THEY WERE WRONG!!! Tbeckner summed it up quite nicely - if D* just left MC alone & added XM, everything would have been peachy. And as far as ditching D*, even if I wanted to I couldn't anyway - I'm now stuck on a 2-year contract & was never told that D* might decide to change an entire service to something inferior.

And for the record, I'll post WHEREVER & WHENEVER I damm well please, thank you very much. If you don't like it, THEN QUIT READING THESE POSTS!!!


----------



## dtremain

dishrich said:


> Trio itself was shut down by NBC - MC is STILL alive & well, but D* CHOOSE to dump it.
> BIG DIFFERENCE!!!


Nonsense. TRIO was dumped by Directv. If it has since been shut down by NBC, it is because it had very few subscribers outside of D*.


----------



## Mr. Furious

dtremain said:


> Nonsense. TRIO was dumped by Directv. If it has since been shut down by NBC, it is because it had very few subscribers outside of D*.


Trio was shut down for good on 1/1/06. It's apparently going to be some sort of Internet channel now.


----------



## Billy Bob Boy

dishrich said:


> Yea, & you fricken XM pom-pomers are even WORSE - I (& obviously many others here) were perfectly content with MC, but some brain-damaged idiot at D* decided they thought they found something better. THEY WERE WRONG!!! Tbeckner summed it up quite nicely - if D* just left MC alone & added XM, everything would have been peachy. And as far as ditching D*, even if I wanted to I couldn't anyway - I'm now stuck on a 2-year contract & was never told that D* might decide to change an entire service to something inferior.
> 
> And for the record, I'll post WHEREVER & WHENEVER I damm well please, thank you very much. If you don't like it, THEN QUIT READING THESE POSTS!!!


I cant quit reading. Its too much fun watching the xm haters banging their heads against the wall. I guarantee D* did research on which was preferred and if xm would get more subscriptions. Also I guarantee if D* thought they could make a buck they would offer MC for a fee.(Apparently they don't feel there would be any profit in it) About them dropping a shopping channel to add MC, don't count on it. Those shopping channels must be popular. I hope you guys get your MC back (I don't care either way) But not at the cost of xm( cause than there would be the MC bagof suck thread to deal with and endless polls 

For the xm haters please use a helmet when you bang your head


----------



## BlankMan

dishrich said:


> Yea, & you fricken XM pom-pomers :


I like that  These Pom-Pomers want this thread to disappear, every time it pops back up they ***** and moan. They just can't seem to tolerate their _beloved can do no wrong_ XM being portrayed in a negative light. Get over it XM lovers, some people like to listen to music and only music without endless useless DJ babble.


Billy Bob Boy said:


> But not at the cost of xm( cause than there would be the MC bagof suck thread to deal with and endless polls  )


Poll? Poll?? Did someone say poll???


----------



## dobeman

I used to love "Soundscapes" on DirecTV, but the new XM selections aren't even close. Audio Visions is maybe 60% as good as Soundscapes, but it moves from mellow moods to world beat music. 

Hey DirecTV - THEY AREN'T THE SAME THING

Keep your "deep cuts" and your 12 stations for everything other than mood music and give me something that I can turn on while I read that's not a distraction. 

I mean seriously, who needs 8 different channels of jazz, heavy metal and teeny bop top 40s? If they can get that many channels devoted to their prefs, how come we only get one "mood music" channel?

Not impressed.

Dobeman


----------



## Draven X. Byrne

BlankMan said:


> Get over it XM lovers, some people like to listen to music and only music without endless useless DJ babble.


Yes - and those mystical things are called CD's. 

DXB


----------



## BlankMan

Draven X. Byrne said:


> Yes - and those mystical things are called CD's.
> 
> DXB


Yep. I'm thinking of streaming my CD Changer and then maybe adding another one and controlling it remotely from my Linux server via S-Link. But the downside to this is that I don't get exposed to new music. That was what I liked about MC besides all music no useless chatter.

MC was a very nice music jukebox, some people expressed that is what they didn't like. XM is a very nice FM Radio delivered via satellite, some people have expressed that is what they like about it.


----------



## tbeckner

Billy Bob Boy said:


> For the xm haters please use a helmet when you bang your head


And for the XM Radio lovers who cannot stand reading this thread, be sure to use a CPSC standard helmet when you bang your head on the keyboard.


----------



## tbeckner

dobeman said:


> I used to love "Soundscapes" on DirecTV, but the new XM selections aren't even close. Audio Visions is maybe 60% as good as Soundscapes, but it moves from mellow moods to world beat music.


I agree completely. I used MUSIC CHOICE Soundscapes as background while working and even sometimes while sleeping and it was great. "Audio Visions" is just plain awful, because of their incompatible mix of sounds and music I cannot use it for either background while working or to fall asleep or while sleeping. Then again the chatter does not help either.


----------



## tbeckner

Draven X. Byrne said:


> Yes - and those mystical things are called CD's.
> 
> DXB


But why do WE have to pay for Radio? I am use to CD's being played endlessly, for over 11 years now.


----------



## Draven X. Byrne

tbeckner said:


> But why do WE have to pay for Radio? I am use to CD's being played endlessly, for over 11 years now.


Really -

when you distill this into it's "purest" form of "suck"( for you MC lovers out there) is that:

1) Those of use that liked / loved XM already and didn't like MC or were indifferent to it love the new additions

2) Those of you that loved the music only format of MC got outright BF'd since it came out of nowhere and you aren't afforded a choice.

Now to fix this honestly there is nothing that anyone can do - because let's face it - the one thing we all agree on is that we'd prefer to keep our TiVo's with DirecTV - and we have a much "larger" voice then you Pro-MC people and we all know how that issue played out . . . .

This is just 1 more sign DirecTV isn't listening to us anymore - TiVo, MC, lease equipment . . .

What the hell is next . . . . only Rupert knows 

DXB


----------



## tbeckner

Draven X. Byrne said:


> This is just 1 more sign DirecTV isn't listening to us anymore - TiVo, MC, lease equipment . . .
> 
> What the hell is next . . . . only Rupert knows
> 
> DXB


I agree completely, DirecTV is off doing their own thing and they have never asked their customers what they wanted to do, especially some of the long term high value customers.

Who knows what is NEXT?

Oh, and you forgot one, the new one "READ MY LIPS NO RATE INCREASE FOR 2006", and of course now there is a RATE INCREASE.

Again, who knows what is NEXT?

Maybe we all will have to wake up every morning and sing the "Rupert Murdoch" song before they will activate our account for the day.

[I know this is over the top, but then again who knows.]


----------



## heySkippy

tbeckner said:


> Again, who knows what is NEXT?


Next for me will almost certainly be a Series 3 TiVo and Comcast very soon after it becomes available.


----------



## IndyJones1023

macquariumguy said:


> Next for me will almost certainly be a Series 3 TiVo and Comcast very soon after it becomes available.


Once I get the value out of my equipment, me too.


----------



## Hodaka

heck, if I had my way, they'd offer a non-music package where I could save $5/mth and not get ANY of it..


----------



## IndyJones1023

Okay, this is weird. I have 3 DirecTiVos, 2 in the living room, 1 HD and 1 regular. The HD and regular units are playing different songs, yet both are on XM channel 805.


----------



## Lord Vader

dobeman said:


> I used to love "Soundscapes" on DirecTV, but the new XM selections aren't even close. Audio Visions is maybe 60% as good as Soundscapes, but it moves from mellow moods to world beat music.
> 
> Hey DirecTV - THEY AREN'T THE SAME THING
> 
> Keep your "deep cuts" and your 12 stations for everything other than mood music and give me something that I can turn on while I read that's not a distraction.
> 
> I mean seriously, who needs 8 different channels of jazz, heavy metal and teeny bop top 40s? If they can get that many channels devoted to their prefs, how come we only get one "mood music" channel?
> 
> Not impressed.
> 
> Dobeman


I'll tell you one thing--I never used to listen to the MC 80's channel because I thought it sucked. They rarely played any good 80's music. However, with DirecTV now carrying XM's 80's channel, I found myself listening to it a lot. the music selection is much better than what it was with MC.


----------



## IndyJones1023

Okay, I have it on right now. They just advertised some XM + Napster service. How can that not be considered an ad?


----------



## Wolffpack

IndyJones1023 said:


> Okay, I have it on right now. They just advertised some XM + Napster service. How can that not be considered an ad?


Do you consider HBO commercial free?


----------



## IndyJones1023

Wolffpack said:


> Do you consider HBO commercial free?


I haven't had HBO in years, but when I did, I never saw ads for other services of theirs you had to pay for. When their advertising means more money out of your pocket, that's an "advertisement." HBO only promotes upcoming shows and movies, AFAIK.


----------



## BlankMan

*XM Posts Wider 4Q Loss; Director Quits
 YES!!!!!  *​


----------



## smark

That must be why for the last 4-5 months I've tried to cancel they keep giving me a free 2 months.

The AOL business model.


----------



## joekarglo

I have the same problem with XM and MC--There should be a "Dinner Jazz" channel or at least dinner hours on the Jazz channel--no dixieland or other annoying stuff--just torch songs and straight, easy Jazz but not elevator music. I wonder if Sirius has such a thing?


----------



## dtremain

I can't believe this is back! Well, since we last discussed it (you know, I've been one of those XM cheerleaders) I learned that the reason that Freeview got replaced by that waste of bandwidth CD USA is because Freeview was from MC.

I really miss Freeview. I haven't listened to XM in weeks.

H-m-m-m-m.


----------



## tbeckner

dtremain said:


> I can't believe this is back! Well, since we last discussed it (you know, I've been one of those XM cheerleaders) I learned that the reason that Freeview got replaced by that waste of bandwidth CD USA is because Freeview was from MC.
> 
> I really miss Freeview. I haven't listened to XM in weeks.
> 
> H-m-m-m-m.


There you go!

In my case I added Bend Cable, digital cable for MUSIC CHOICE and of course some local channels, which is currently only 26.75 per month with my cable internet discount. The joy of music only and no talk at all. I did wait until my local cable company did their free Spring installation package with discounts, so I would save some money. BTW, I am impressed with the quality of the video and sound from the digital feed on all of the channels, cable has come a long way in the last 11+ years.

I am glad to be back.


----------



## BlankMan

dtremain said:


> I can't believe this is back! Well, since we last discussed it (you know, I've been one of those XM cheerleaders) I learned that the reason that Freeview got replaced by that waste of bandwidth CD USA is because Freeview was from MC.
> 
> I really miss Freeview. I haven't listened to XM in weeks.
> 
> H-m-m-m-m.


LOL!!!

I LOVE IT!

All I have to say is... Welcome!


----------



## dishrich

BlankMan said:


> LOL!!!
> 
> I LOVE IT!
> 
> All I have to say is... Welcome!


I LUV IT TOO!!  

One thing I just found out a couple days ago - I was hooking up a new 42" Sony LCD projector, which is also Cable Card ready, for a client, who just switched from E* back to cable. When I hooked up her Moto 6412 III to her new TV, I also hooked a straight cable feed directly to the TV & let it go through auto scan. I was expecting the TV to get the HD locals w/out needing a Cable Card, since they are supposed to be unscrambled. Well much to my suprise, not only does she get them, but she ALSO gets ALL the Music Choice channels unscrambled as well! (complete with the song title screens)

So, if you have a new digital TV/HD box w/a QUAM tuner & have basic cable, you might want to try this & see what your system has out there "in the clear"...


----------



## Blackbeard

BlindLemonLarry said:


> _*Originally Posted by BlankMan*
> On the old MC channels I mostly listened to the Blues channel, 841 I believe, it was a pretty decent mix of really old and current.......XM's Blues channel seems to play mostly the really really old Blues, a lot that I am not familiar with. As such I haven't listened to it a lot because it's not quite my cup of tea. But maybe I'm not giving it a fair shake and maybe I just hit it at times when that was the genre. BUT, every time I did listen to it, talking, talking telling me things I really didn't care to hear, I want to hear music._
> *Originally Posted by BlindLemonLarry*
> I've been listening to the Blues channel for several hours this morning, and have come to the same conclusion. I definitely preferred the "mix" on the MC Blues channel, there was a better balance of roots/acoustic vs modern electric blues.


Well now it seems like the Blues channel is gone completely, even though it was horrible compared to the music choice Blues channel. Now we have to put up with jazz in Storyville to hear any Blues. :down: 

One good thing about XM on DirectTV, I used to want to get it for my vehicles, etc...now I know I DO NOT want it...


----------



## balboa dave

Blackbeard said:


> Well now it seems like the Blues channel is gone completely, even though it was horrible compared to the music choice Blues channel. Now we have to put up with jazz in Storyville to hear any Blues. :down:
> 
> One good thing about XM on DirectTV, I used to want to get it for my vehicles, etc...now I know I DO NOT want it...


  Still works fine for me. Just listened to John Lee Hooker.


----------



## BlindLemonLarry

Blackbeard said:


> Well now it seems like the Blues channel is gone completely, even though it was horrible compared to the music choice Blues channel. Now we have to put up with jazz in Storyville to hear any Blues. :down:


It's still there...Bluesville, CH854. It's not great, but it's better than nothing. I'd say a third or fourth of what they play really couldn't be considered blues. And of course there is the relentless yakking every few songs or so...

I've been trying to give XM a chance, but I definitely preferred MC. So while I can't state that MC is "better" than XM, it was certainly more to my taste. Hey, they're playing a smokin' Byther Smith tune right now, can't be all bad!


----------



## samdu

I don't use the music channels all that often. The only content differences I've noticed between MC and XM have been a change for the positive, though. I'll flip to the New Age channel every once in a blue moon and with MC, I almost never recognized the artists and the music was rather generic. On XM, I DO recognize a good portion of the artists and the music has a lot more character. Other than that, I can't say a whole lot about XM at this point. Perhaps I should check it out more in depth and see what all the hubbub is about.


----------



## TomK

I just wish the XM channels were numbered the same as they are on XM, i.e., XM 46 would be Directv 846.


----------



## inaka

Is it true that DirecTV dropped Opie & Anthony from their XM lineup?
I heard that today...wow.


----------



## disco

Yes, they did.


----------



## Wolffpack

Did DTV drop O&A or did XM stop it? XM went exclusive on all MLB Home Plate.


----------



## tubsone

Put my vote down for XM!......I think it's great!

Music choice=boring!


----------



## inaka

Wolffpack said:


> Did DTV drop O&A or did XM stop it? XM went exclusive on all MLB Home Plate.


DTV only from what I've heard.
O&A are still on XM radio, just no longer carried on DirecTV.
(That's what I read this morning, but I'm at work so I can't confirm.)


----------



## disco

Yes, DTV dropped both MLB Home Plate & High Voltage (O&A's channel) in favor of only providing music channels.

Per Orbitcast & Eric Logan, XM's Vice President of Programming:
"DTV moved to an all Music offering. They also removed MLB-Home Plate. You should call DTV and let them know, it was their call."


----------



## BadGuy

It appears that O&A are back on... Earlier in the week, they weren't there, but I guess the "Pests" got to DirecTV because I'm listening to them right now.


----------



## PaJo

macquariumguy said:


> Next for me will almost certainly be a Series 3 TiVo and Comcast very soon after it becomes available.


I am thinking that way as well. I even thought of getting a new standalone just to get Tivolution magazine again, but was not sure it would work with the GXCEBOT.


----------



## Hersheytx

I really like the Classical XM stations. They explain a lot about the conductors and stories about the music. When it was written. Sometimes for whom it was written. 
I am very new to Classical music, so it helps me understand and remember different pieces better if I have a story to connect with them.
For those who think XM is not good, I think you are better off just listening to your MP3s or personal CDs. XM has character. I like it a lot.


----------



## BlankMan

Hersheytx said:


> For those who think XM is not good, I think you are better off just listening to your MP3s or personal CDs. XM has character. I like it a lot.


Problem with that is you don't get exposed to new music that way. With Music Choice I could hear the songs I liked plus get exposed to new music. If I hear a new song that I don't know much about I can Google it and get all the information about it I could ever want to know. When I want to listen to music I want to listen to music and not some chatter. Yes sometimes chatter can be informative, but none of the chatter on Highway 16 was ever informative.It was advertisment about the channel itself or who was being featured next Thursday or on the weekend. That is not informative. When I want to know something more about the music I am listening to it is very easy to search and find things out.


----------



## tbb1226

WTF, Blankman?

A full month after the last post in this lame thread, and you feel the need to revive it with a re-post of the exact "argument" you made six months ago?

What jail have you been cooling your heels in since February??


----------



## bosoxi

What ever happened to all the great things they were going to do with the xm channels???All i have is a black screen that tells info on the song playing(and most times its wrong lol)...


----------



## xunil76

wait....there are music channels on DTV?  

just kidding, i knew they were there....but it just goes to show you how often i listen to them.

if i wanna listen to music, i'll put in a CD or stream some audio, and i won't ever have to worry about any commercials, ads, promotions, commentaries, etc.....just the music i want, when i want, and nothing else....


----------



## bidger

:up: xunil76! 

Much ado about nothing, but that happens a lot on the Internet.


----------



## tjperez

I like the new XM channels. I also have a Pioneer portable XM receiver. What would be cool is if you had Directv service, you only had to pay the mirroring fee for XM radios rather than the full subscription charge.


----------



## restart88

tjperez said:


> I like the new XM channels. I also have a Pioneer portable XM receiver. What would be cool is if you had Directv service, you only had to pay the mirroring fee for XM radios rather than the full subscription charge.


Wow a whole whopping $6 savings? 

I shouldn't make too much light though because I'm pretty tight on utility expenses myself. However, the difference is with a full sub you do get other channels not available on D*.

Think of it this way, having music on D* for free saves you $6 mirroring on a 2nd XM receiver for the house.


----------



## heySkippy

I'm waiting patiently for the S3 TiVo so I can kick DirecTV to the curb. XM sucks just as badly as it did 7 months ago.


----------



## Hersheytx

Just bought my Samsung Helix for XM. I love it more now that I can record stuff. 50 hours is not as much as I want, but its a start.
I do wish I could record it over Directv. I love to skip songs on my Helix to find the hidden jewels. 
I guess everyone has their own tastes, but I am enjoying my XM. At home, car and play.


----------



## tjperez

restart88 said:


> Wow a whole whopping $6 savings?
> 
> Think of it this way, having music on D* for free saves you $6 mirroring on a 2nd XM receiver for the house.


To me XM is not worth the $12.95/mo. I plan to discontinue it after the next 3 months.


----------



## hoopsrgreat

We have XM in the car and the wife and myself love it. Is sirius better?? cant answer that, dont listen to sirius. I love Big Tracks, or Big hits, whatever it is called. Channel 837 in D*. It may not be for you, but I am surprised if you cant find the music you like.

I personally am very happy with XM. I have a Pioneer Elite receiver that is XM ready, so getting it from D* just saves me the extra subscription fee, so I am happy.

Once you get XM in your car, you cant go back to regular radio IMO. Just like getting tivo. I dont want commercials in my music. IN addition, when I drive from Norcal to Socal I can leave it on one XM station the entire trip and dont have toi try to find new stations as I enter and leave their broadcast area.

Love XM!


----------



## hyde76

tjperez said:


> To me XM is not worth the $12.95/mo. I plan to discontinue it after the next 3 months.


I pay $77 / year in my car. That's $6.42 a month.

http://tl.acurazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=140022


----------



## tjperez

I have a portable XM receiver and I have a hard time getting a signal without using an external antenna. When I am able to get a signal, it sounds great through headphones. My car dock is connected to an external antenna so I get a much better signal. Unfortunately, my car stereo does not have an audio input jack nor a cassette player so I have use the portable's FM transmitter which sounds like crap. It is basically AM quality sound.


----------



## tbb1226

macquariumguy said:


> I'm waiting patiently for the S3 TiVo so I can kick DirecTV to the curb. XM sucks just as badly as it did 7 months ago.


Yeah, you'll get way better music channels on the Series 3 TiVo! 

Are you really prepared to spend $800 or more for the S3 (and, what, switch to cable?) to rid your home of the evil scourge of XM music channels? WOW!


----------



## bidger

tbb1226 said:


> Yeah, you'll get way better music channels on the Series 3 TiVo!


Welll...the S3 _could_ provide more music features, and seeing as how we're midway through Q3 2006 it's time to start disclosing TiVo, but there would at least be Live365, a radio station feature on networked S2 SA TiVos. I can't recall the last time I used it. If you think XM's "a bag of suck", I'd find it hard to believe the same person would rave over Live365.


----------



## Double-Tap

Hersheytx said:


> I really like the Classical XM stations. They explain a lot about the conductors and stories about the music. When it was written. Sometimes for whom it was written.


Right on.


----------



## Rcam10

Can anyone tell me why Directv replace XM channel called SUNNY on 820, with another XM channel called ESCAPE? 

I had Sunny playing all day in the house for my Mom and she really liked Sunny. While maybe Escape might be considered somewhat the same, its different enough she hates it. 

Its more instrumental and boring. I'm really tired of Directv constantly doing things that bother me.


----------



## balboa dave

It has nothing to do with DirecTV. Nashville, KISS, MIX, Sunny and WSIX are programmed by Clear Channel. These channels started carrying commercials on May 1, and XM substituted new commercial-free channels to replace them. Complain to XM about the programming.


----------



## heySkippy

tbb1226 said:


> Yeah, you'll get way better music channels on the Series 3 TiVo!


Yes I will. It's nice to know you see it my way.



> Are you really prepared to spend $800 or more for the S3 (and, what, switch to cable?) to rid your home of the evil scourge of XM music channels? WOW!


Well, it's not like that will be the only benefit but yes, I will switch back to cable, in part because DirecTV did away with uninterrupted music channels.

As for the cost, that's yet to be determined.


----------



## Bob Coxner

This dead horse has been flogged for so long that it has to be in tiny pieces by now. The vast majority of us are very happy with XM and have long since moved on from the discussion.


----------



## IndyJones1023

Then why participate?


----------



## heySkippy

Bob Coxner said:


> This dead horse has been flogged for so long that it has to be in tiny pieces by now. The vast majority of us are very happy with XM and have long since moved on from the discussion.


I'm not sure why y'all ever stayed in the discussion at all. Once you'd made it clear that you like commercials and yakking DJ's, what else was there for you to say?


----------



## HomieG

I like the term bag-of-suck.


----------



## dtremain

macquariumguy said:


> I'm not sure why y'all ever stayed in the discussion at all. Once you'd made it clear that you like commercials and yakking DJ's, what else was there for you to say?


And when you made your feelings clear on your first post, what more was there to say?

Your problem is that you cannot let people disagree with you without insulting their position.


----------



## restart88

Well I just cancelled my regular XM service. I don't care for some of the music changes and never liked the voice overs or hawking other channels. But of the channels available on D* I hardly ever listen to any of those. So personally I guess I'd be fine if D* made XM optional and cut my bill $5 a month (which is about what E* charges for Sirius if you don't have the channels included in your package).


----------



## heySkippy

dtremain said:


> And when you made your feelings clear on your first post, what more was there to say?


But this is the XM=Bag of Suck thread. This is the very definition of a place to ***** about it. If it would make you feel better, I will get a permission slip from the thread starter.



> Your problem is that you cannot let people disagree with you without insulting their position.


I don't insult people and anyone who says otherwise is an idiot.


----------



## BlankMan

tbb1226 said:


> WTF, Blankman?
> 
> A full month after the last post in this lame thread, and you feel the need to revive it with a re-post of the exact "argument" you made six months ago?
> 
> What jail have you been cooling your heels in since February??


Yeah well... Maybe you should mention that to Hersheytx too, how many times was what he said said? 

And boy, this thread is getting active again, goes to show the subject is true.


macquariumguy said:


> I don't insult people and anyone who says otherwise is an idiot.


LOL


----------



## Bob_Newhart

So if someone actually likes XM on Directv, then this "Bag of Suck" thread is not for them. There needs to be a "Bag of Blow" thread started.


----------



## trainman

Bob_Newhart said:


> So if someone actually likes XM on Directv, then this "Bag of Suck" thread is not for them. There needs to be a "Bag of Blow" thread started.


...because people who like XM on DirecTV find it as addictive as cocaine?!


----------



## dtremain

trainman said:


> ...because people who like XM on DirecTV find it as addictive as cocaine?!


Not to be as crude as the current title, but I know that you don't want to flip your logic over hree to those who agree with the title. I just know you don't.

Think about it!


----------



## ebockelman

There may be another thread on this already (I did a search and nothing came back).

XM won't be on Directv after February 9.

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/article.jsp?assetId=P6590007


----------



## IndyJones1023

Cool!

I liked it when they replayed the American Top 40 countdown from the 80s for a while, but they stopped. So something fresh and (hopefully) without commercials will be great.


----------



## stevel

Grumble. I like Deep Tracks. I have my doubts that the "8-Tracks" is similar.


----------



## litzdog911

Being discussed here ....
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=170168


----------



## catocony

I'm still mourning the loss of "Lucy" from XM after the merger. All in all, some options are better now, "Margaritaville" is interesting and the country stations seem better though I rarely listen to them in the car, just sometimes on DTV. I miss "Squizz" and think that "Lithium" is a horrible substitute for "Lucy". I rent a couple of cars a month and when I rent ones with Sirrius, I'm surprised that the Sirrius-only lineup is not nearly as good as XM. And I do hate the DJs and the increasing number of ads.

I would prefer it if DTV stuck with Sirrius/XM since I'm familiar with the channels. As long as the content is similar it really shouldn't matter a whole lot but in seeing some fairly broad changes to supposedly "the same" channels after the XM/Sirrius merger, I expect the content to be more than a bit different.


----------



## ronsch

I'm going to miss the Hearts of Space programs on SPA.


----------



## Gunnyman

I hope the audio quality improves. I don't know if it's a setting on my stereo receiver or the quality of the stream, but Sirius/XM on DTV sounds like it's coming out of a tin can on my system.


----------

